# Massdrop for KKF?



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hi all, 

I've been thinking about starting a massdrop type thing for KKF folks where forumites can pool their buying power to purchase in bulk from a smith at vendor price, after which it would be divided up. 

I'm sure things will be rather challenging with communication with smiths, COVID, shipping, etc. but I would like to hear if you all would be interested in such a thing. 

Thanks, 
NKW


----------



## McMan

From what I understand, it's easier said than done to get smiths to agree to this. (Personal relationships can matter.) And wait times will be substantial.
I could be way off, though...


----------



## alterwisser

Good luck.

these things usually end up causing lots of headaches. Or worse.

nice idea though


----------



## BillHanna

I would pm Jon and talk to the guys on Reddit, who are trying to do a similar thing. Sounds cool, though. Can’t wait for my KKF Shig nakiri!


----------



## Danzo

what were you thinking?


----------



## IsoJ

I am in for Mazaki honyaki

Edit: but only for 270 gyuto


----------



## YumYumSauce

Im interested. I can see it being a huge mess tho. Stick to KISS Rules.


----------



## Barmoley

It's been tried or done a few times on various forums and usually ended up in a huge mess. Even very good, very well respected makers don't seem to be able to deal with this. Might work for a very small order, but once it gets large enough it breaks down.


----------



## tcmx3

Barmoley said:


> It's been tried or done a few times on various forums and usually ended up in a huge mess. Even very good, very well respected makers don't seem to be able to deal with this. Might work for a very small order, but once it gets large enough it breaks down.



for sure.

I think this would actually work best for something by a larger Western company, not a small Japanese shop. E.G. I could see this working for a group buy of the 10" Kramer Zwilling 52100s or some sort of Victorinox as both of those companies can easily fill the orders.


----------



## timebard

Looking at the reddit attempt earlier this year, the proposed group buy was for a single knife in a single size at a 15% discount and with a 9mo turnaround. To me, that wait and amount of hassle for the organizer (deciding on the knife, taking orders, collecting payment, coordinating with maker, and distributing knives when ready) doesn't really seem worthwhile for the discount.* For a reasonably available knife you can probably get one on BST for less in 9 months, and I'm guessing makers of rare and in-demand blades have little incentive to take on the hassle and risk of a one-off bulk order with an unknown party.

*To be clear, no criticism of Jon or anyone else involved in that effort implied or intended.


----------



## spaceconvoy

I'd be in for a KS profile Mazaki


----------



## Hassanbensober

Put me down for a 210 shigefusa yo kiteaji nakiri! Not kidding actually


----------



## rmrf

I'd be interested as long as I don't have to organize  

I wonder if its better to go with a larger producer who can handle bulk orders, or a very small (young?) producer who might benefit from the publicity. 

I found this forum because of Kippington's fish hook grind knife. I'd be down for that . Might as well ask for a shig or kato.


----------



## WildBoar

Looking for a Burke or Rader 300 dammy suji, so please put me in that group buy.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

I don't have anything particular in mind at the moment, but I ideally would like a knife in the $200 - $300 range. No Katos, Shigs, River Jumps, Raders, Dalmans, etc. unless someone wants to pick it up from here lol Maybe 20 to 40 buyers (ambitious). What I do want to see is like ~60% retail. I'm not sure how margins work in the knife world, so maybe that's impossible. Can someone fill me in?

In my opinion, there's no point in going through a lot of trouble for 30 bucks off a 200 dollar knife. The reddit folks said a 10% discount, and that's not really worth it to me. But a 210mm denka gyuto for $300 and oohhh yeeaaaah I'm the cool-aid man.

I was thinking a 210 gyuto (since that seems most popular).

Heiji SS (Gesshin, through JKI), TF Denka, Watoyama, Mazaki, M. Hinoura, or more mass-produced stuff like Takamura R2, Masakage Koishi, Shibata Kotetsu.


I'm really enjoying my denka right now, I wonder if we can get unhandled unfinished/partially ground denka blanks in for cheap. I'd be more than happy to spend a day grinding away so I can get a nice bevel.


----------



## captaincaed

This is doomed to fail.

But if not, put me down for a 210 Denka. Unhandled would be appealing, help keep the work in one shop.

No heiji - chunky, none of the rest, they're already cheap, or ... just why?

Ryusen R2, thicker at the spine would work too (like the one M1k3 was looking for)


----------



## lemeneid

If I can get that Kramer with the Free Willy Damascus for $5000 less in a mass drop I am in!!!


----------



## ian

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I wonder if we can get unhandled unfinished/partially ground denka blanks



You can actually order those from the website, except all the ones that I’ve seen come with handles.


----------



## James

I wonder if you could do this with Tanaka R2. The wa variant is quite a bit cheaper


----------



## tchan001

I'd love a Kippington Chevron Hook grind.


----------



## ian

tchan001 said:


> I'd love a Kippington Chevron Hook grind.



I nominate you to ask @Kippington if he’d be willing to make 100 of those in the next 9 months.


----------



## tchan001

I read his mind. He says no.


----------



## rmrf

tchan001 said:


> I'd love a Kippington Chevron Hook grind.





ian said:


> I nominate you to ask @Kippington if he’d be willing to make 100 of those in the next 9 months.


Don't forget to ask for a 30% discount.


----------



## Kippington

rmrf said:


> Don't forget to ask for a 30% discount.


----------



## M1k3

25% off?


----------



## Southpaw

Don’t let anything like this happen without taking my money... want in


----------



## JoBone

I think it will difficult to find a blacksmith that will directly work with you for an order like this. If they already sell direct, then you may be able to pull it off. 

Your best bet would be to work with an intermediary to see if you can get a discount. Also, I think the highest rate of success would be to choose 1-2 knives and try to get at least 6 of each. So it may be possible for something like a half dozen 210 Denka.

The wait time may be a turn off for people too. It will most likely be a long wait.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Thanks @JoBone.

You have a shop opening soon right???

It would be great if you would consider helping out


----------



## tcmx3

JoBone said:


> I think it will difficult to find a blacksmith that will directly work with you for an order like this. If they already sell direct, then you may be able to pull it off.
> 
> Your best bet would be to work with an intermediary to see if you can get a discount. Also, I think the highest rate of success would be to choose 1-2 knives and try to get at least 6 of each. So it may be possible for something like a half dozen 210 Denka.
> 
> The wait time may be a turn off for people too. It will most likely be a long wait.



These are all reasons to pick a western mass producer. 

I wonder how many of the folks in here have used (old) Massdrop. It's never super high end stuff. Also, even they thought that model was unworkable, because they basically don't do it anymore.

It will be much, much likely to work if folks are willing to settle for a Zwilling, Shun (Kershaw), etc.


----------



## tchan001

I nominate Omega to contact Konosuke for a mass drop of Kaiju.


----------



## RockyBasel

Volume buy. Hmmmmm it is possible. I am doing one tonight

am ordering 40 knives for the associates in my company as a Christmas gift.

got a Hoooj (biggly) discount, under NDA obligation, terms I cannot disclose

but yes, all of the associates will have hand-forged J-knives for christmas / made in JAPAN in small workshops

So, @nakiriknaifuwaifu is onto something because I am successfully implementing that idea right now.

i did not pool demand from my fellow KKF members, but inpooled the demand of my company colleagues.

It’s a gift for them for all the hard work they did for 2020

I would not be too fast to poo-poo the idea

but you need a structure, process, and someone with a relationship


----------



## timebard

RockyBasel said:


> Volume buy. Hmmmmm it is possible. I am doing one tonight
> 
> am ordering 40 knives for the associates in my company as a Christmas gift.
> 
> got a Hoooj (biggly) discount, under NDA obligation, terms I cannot disclose
> 
> but yes, all of the associates will have hand-forged J-knives for christmas / made in JAPAN in small workshops
> 
> So, @nakiriknaifuwaifu is onto something because I am successfully implementing that idea right now.
> 
> i did not pool demand from my fellow KKF members, but inpooled the demand of my company colleagues.
> 
> It’s a gift for them for all the hard work they did for 2020
> 
> I would not be too fast to poo-poo the idea
> 
> but you need a structure, process, and someone with a relationship



Very cool and good to hear you've found it doable. No worries if you can't say, but who do you have producing these knives? Is it one maker or multiple smiths/sharpeners making them to spec?


----------



## RockyBasel

timebard said:


> Very cool and good to hear you've found it doable. No worries if you can't say, but who do you have producing these knives? Is it one maker or multiple smiths/sharpeners making them to spec?


One maker - actually through one retailer - massive discount


----------



## McMan

RockyBasel said:


> One maker - actually through one retailer - massive discount


And you didn't ask anyone here if they wanted to jump in?!?!?!


----------



## choochoochop

RockyBasel said:


> Volume buy. Hmmmmm it is possible. I am doing one tonight
> 
> am ordering 40 knives for the associates in my company as a Christmas gift.
> 
> got a Hoooj (biggly) discount, under NDA obligation, terms I cannot disclose
> 
> but yes, all of the associates will have hand-forged J-knives for christmas / made in JAPAN in small workshops
> 
> So, @nakiriknaifuwaifu is onto something because I am successfully implementing that idea right now.
> 
> i did not pool demand from my fellow KKF members, but inpooled the demand of my company colleagues.
> 
> It’s a gift for them for all the hard work they did for 2020
> 
> I would not be too fast to poo-poo the idea
> 
> but you need a structure, process, and someone with a relationship



That's really cool. May I ask what type of business your company is in?


----------



## RockyBasel

McMan said:


> And you didn't ask anyone here if they wanted to jump in?!?!?!


It’s not too late - making payment tomorrow


----------



## RockyBasel

choochoochop said:


> That's really cool. May I ask what type of business your company is in?


Sure - business consulting


----------



## RockyBasel

timebard said:


> Very cool and good to hear you've found it doable. No worries if you can't say, but who do you have producing these knives? Is it one maker or multiple smiths/sharpeners making them to spec?


Maker is in Japan, small workshop, hand forged and special kanji created for the company and hand etched


----------



## AT5760

Very cool gift idea!

I wonder if a Western maker would be open to the idea if the knives were a simpler version of their normal products - like the HHH Christmas gyutos that I missed .


----------



## RockyBasel

AT5760 said:


> Very cool gift idea!
> 
> I wonder if a Western maker would be open to the idea if the knives were a simpler version of their normal products - like the HHH Christmas gyutos that I missed .


Exactly- that creates a win-win of quality and price - but you need a good relationship - relationships are everything in this business


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

AT5760 said:


> Very cool gift idea!
> 
> I wonder if a Western maker would be open to the idea if the knives were a simpler version of their normal products - like the HHH Christmas gyutos that I missed .



I like this idea very much. I'd prefer dealing with them versus the folks in Japan. However, I don't really see an incentive for the good western makers to agree as they don't really have any difficulty selling what they make. 

However, a handle-less KU ShiHan in monosteel 52100 with coarse stock removal does sound real nice...


----------



## inferno

i dont know bout you guys but i could pay extra to avoid having the exact same knife as everybody else.


----------



## pleue

I'd guess trying to settle on everything will be an absolute nightmare and nary have I seen one of these go well. I do hear CJA's books are open 




RockyBasel said:


> Volume buy. Hmmmmm it is possible. I am doing one tonight
> 
> am ordering 40 knives for the associates in my company as a Christmas gift.
> 
> got a Hoooj (biggly) discount, under NDA obligation, terms I cannot disclose
> 
> but yes, all of the associates will have hand-forged J-knives for christmas / made in JAPAN in small workshops
> 
> So, @nakiriknaifuwaifu is onto something because I am successfully implementing that idea right now.
> 
> i did not pool demand from my fellow KKF members, but inpooled the demand of my company colleagues.
> 
> It’s a gift for them for all the hard work they did for 2020
> 
> I would not be too fast to poo-poo the idea
> 
> but you need a structure, process, and someone with a relationship



Just an FYI, not sure if you are superstitious or if any of your co-workers are but it's traditionally bad luck in many cultures to give away knives. I've given a good number away but always included or have taken back a coin. Might be good to cover that base should you have anyone who's in that camp and well.... 2020 and all.









Why People Include a Coin When They Gift a Knife | Avoid Bad Luck


Uncover why people include a coin when they gift a knife as a way to avoid bad luck. Read on about how this superstition is still taken seriously today.




www.krudoknives.com




.


----------



## Matus

I am sure that we would easily find 50 dudes who would sign up for a Raquin in 240 size.

So, @bryan03, are you in for making 50 identical knives at 30% discount?


----------



## RockyBasel

pleue said:


> I'd guess trying to settle on everything will be an absolute nightmare and nary have I seen one of these go well. I do hear CJA's books are open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, not sure if you are superstitious or if any of your co-workers are but it's traditionally bad luck in many cultures to give away knives. I've given a good number away but always included or have taken back a coin. Might be good to cover that base should you have anyone who's in that camp and well.... 2020 and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why People Include a Coin When They Gift a Knife | Avoid Bad Luck
> 
> 
> Uncover why people include a coin when they gift a knife as a way to avoid bad luck. Read on about how this superstition is still taken seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.krudoknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



this is an excellent point - I had forgotten this. But yes, I think I will have to include a coin in the box.
Last time I gave one to a client, he gave me a coin back

thanks - for bringing this up! This is crucial for success. The recipients are from all different cultures, so the coin is key


----------



## Southpaw

tcmx3 said:


> These are all reasons to pick a western mass producer.
> 
> I wonder how many of the folks in here have used (old) Massdrop. It's never super high end stuff. Also, even they thought that model was unworkable, because they basically don't do it anymore.
> 
> It will be much, much likely to work if folks are willing to settle for a Zwilling, Shun (Kershaw), etc.


If that’s the case we should mass order Kramer’s Zwilling line. Always wanted to try the carbon one


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> However, a handle-less KU ShiHan in monosteel 52100 with coarse stock removal does sound real nice...



This sounds like a good idea.




Southpaw said:


> If that’s the case we should mass order Kramer’s Zwilling line. Always wanted to try the carbon one



Ooh, me too!
I'd be in for one.


----------



## juice

IIRC, this didn't even work for forged blanks a few months ago, not really surprisingly.


----------



## M1k3

I think for it to work, someone would have to take on the responsibility and order 5-10 (or whatever the minimum is from the manufacturer) knives expecting to pay out of pocket. And selling "spots" for a deposit.


----------



## RockyBasel

One person would have to pay, and interact with producer. I think that’s the only way it would work

Because I worked with Japanese producer, I needed middle-man with established relationships with the Japanese knife production complex

For western producer, direct would be fine

But western producers are very expensive

Books are always closed, they sell a handful of knives a month, it’s a hobby for them and people bid their prices really high if there is some crazy Damascus on it. They suddenly start selling 1K, 2K, 3K per knife and people think the producer is special and worth it they may well be worth it, but some of it could be hype

They are also less eager to sell volume based


----------



## Dull_Apex

RockyBasel said:


> Volume buy. Hmmmmm it is possible. I am doing one tonight
> 
> am ordering 40 knives for the associates in my company as a Christmas gift.
> 
> got a Hoooj (biggly) discount, under NDA obligation, terms I cannot disclose
> 
> but yes, all of the associates will have hand-forged J-knives for christmas / made in JAPAN in small workshops
> 
> So, @nakiriknaifuwaifu is onto something because I am successfully implementing that idea right now.
> 
> i did not pool demand from my fellow KKF members, but inpooled the demand of my company colleagues.
> 
> It’s a gift for them for all the hard work they did for 2020
> 
> I would not be too fast to poo-poo the idea
> 
> but you need a structure, process, and someone with a relationship


Tease! 

At least give us a hint where (region) they'll be made and how long it will take.


----------



## RockyBasel

Dull_Apex said:


> Tease!
> 
> At least give us a hint where (region) they'll be made and how long it will take.


Happy to share. Knives are hand-made in Sanjo. I will have them end of month, as there is some inventory. The Kanji person will take some time to hammer out the personalized kanji. But yes, will be done in a couple of weeks

Great price per knife. Because I am the only one ordering, it’s simple. I place 1 order for 40 knives. These knives have to be given to people in APAC, EU, US, and Lat Am - where the associates are. So a methodology needs to be created for that shipping issue. Which I did working with retailer

If you go to western maker, they will hate to ship to 40’different addresses - because each country has different VAT - if these details are not thought through, it will be a mess. Because the price has to contemplate the VAT

It’s in the details - the logistics, tax, etc. makers will not be able to handle the complexity unless you think through everything and every detail and simplify it for them, so they won’t want to work with you.

You also need a motivated seller. A complacent hobbyist happy with a few orders here and there, won’t do


----------



## RockyBasel

Lastly, thanks to @pleue, I will now include a coin taped to knife to eliminate people getting offended at receiving a knife. This was a really valuable heads up. I could have offended people instead of pleasing them with a gift

The coin has to be returned so it’s a payment. Otherwise bad relationship luck

Everyone is stuck at home, doing cooking, I though this gift will make home cooking easier and more fun for everyone.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Happy to share. Knives are hand-made in Sanjo. I will have them end of month, as there is some inventory. The Kanji person will take some time to hammer out the personalized kanji. But yes, will be done in a couple of weeks
> 
> Great price per knife. Because I am the only one ordering, it’s simple. I place 1 order for 40 knives. These knives have to be given to people in APAC, EU, US, and Lat Am - where the associates are. So a methodology needs to be created for that shipping issue. Which I did working with retailer
> 
> If you go to western maker, they will hate to ship to 40’different addresses - because each country has different VAT - if these details are not thought through, it will be a mess. Because the price has to contemplate the VAT
> 
> It’s in the details - the logistics, tax, etc. makers will not be able to handle the complexity unless you think through everything and every detail and simplify it for them, so they won’t want to work with you.
> 
> You also need a motivated seller. A complacent hobbyist happy with a few orders here and there, won’t do


Hi, 
Can I join your company and get one of those knives?


----------



## damiano

Would be open to a 210 denka, or say a 270 suji from Ryusen Blazen. Or maybe something simple as a start, say a 150mm petty?


----------



## Dozer

I might be interested.
Is there a website to look at? Or a list of what is possible to order?
I'm looking for a 210 Gyuto (Kasumi / Magaki preferred, Nashiji / Kurouchi is ok)


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Hi,
> Can I join your company and get one of those knives?



Only if you give me some of yours - and I have even seen the YouTube videos


----------



## DitmasPork

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been thinking about starting a massdrop type thing for KKF folks where forumites can pool their buying power to purchase in bulk from a smith at vendor price, after which it would be divided up.
> 
> I'm sure things will be rather challenging with communication with smiths, COVID, shipping, etc. but I would like to hear if you all would be interested in such a thing.
> 
> Thanks,
> NKW



The last 'massdrop,' group buy thing I signed up for on KKF was a few years back, it was a collab between Pierre Rodrigue and Lamson. Got pretty far with design and prototype, but never made it into production. Would've been a nice knife IMO.


----------



## RockyBasel

Update guys - In all transparency- I ordered 39 Kaeru 240 Gyuto SLD, soft stainless clad.

you all know who sells that.

Maksim has been amazing, offered to have the kanji maker he knows in Japan to create a special kanji for us. He helped me pick a really good kanji, for our company. He also did not compromise, I mean we could have lasered something on the knife. But Maksim said no, never on a hand-forged knife. It has to be kanji.

Amazing ownership and entrepreneurial initiative by him. I tried a few other retailers - you have to have intermediary for Japan - but Maksim took the initiative. He figured out solutions quickly to all logistical challenges as these knives have to go to EU, US, Lat Am, and Singapore.

he is also completely trustworthy - which are the only people to do business with


I think the company associates will enjoy the kitchen during holiday season - and in the kitchen they will all be (with their families) given the COVID situation. They can have a little joy in cutting and preppping this holiday season. I suggest we all do that too with our friends and family

wait till you hear about what We got for the clients!!! Yes, you guessed it, knives!!! From someone else though.


----------



## WildBoar

Make sure you send all employees a pack of Band-Aids. Truly sharp knives will be an eye-opener for many.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hmmmmm.... you are right about that. Did not think of that.

will include band-aid, plus coin to ward off bad luck


----------



## JayS20

Definitely a good choice, especially for the everyday user. 
What made you pick 240 though? Since a lot of home cooks gravitate towards smaller knives like santokus, also depending on kitchen and board space.


----------



## RockyBasel

Completely agree. Santoku would have been optimal choice. The only thing driving the decision to Gyuto was availability of inventory so I can meet my Winter holiday timelines. Gyuto was the only style available where I could get 39 knives by Christmas


----------



## M1k3

WildBoar said:


> Make sure you send all employees a pack of Band-Aids. Truly sharp knives will be an eye-opener for many.


"I wonder how shar.....Band-aid!"


----------



## Jovidah

People are going to need the band-aids for sure. I once had a bit of a cookery event at my home where we did a lot of food prep for a christmas dinner for like 50 people. My knives had been sharpened recently. Had to put bandaids on 5 different bleeding people that evening...
Most people just aren't used to having a knife that's actually sharp, and as a result develop a lot of bad habbits.


----------



## valdim

Guys, why knives? Why not the sink bridge to end all sink bridges (as per @Michi) - Kasfly.






Advantages compared to ordering knives?
1. All of us shall receive for sure same thing.
2. Massdrop effect would be significant
3. Producer can manage with a big order, since main production stages are made by machines


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## tostadas

RockyBasel said:


> Update guys - In all transparency- I ordered 39 Kaeru 240 Gyuto SLD, soft stainless clad.
> 
> you all know who sells that.
> 
> Maksim has been amazing, offered to have the kanji maker he knows in Japan to create a special kanji for us. He helped me pick a really good kanji, for our company. He also did not compromise, I mean we could have lasered something on the knife. But Maksim said no, never on a hand-forged knife. It has to be kanji.
> 
> Amazing ownership and entrepreneurial initiative by him. I tried a few other retailers - you have to have intermediary for Japan - but Maksim took the initiative. He figured out solutions quickly to all logistical challenges as these knives have to go to EU, US, Lat Am, and Singapore.
> 
> he is also completely trustworthy - which are the only people to do business with
> 
> 
> I think the company associates will enjoy the kitchen during holiday season - and in the kitchen they will all be (with their families) given the COVID situation. They can have a little joy in cutting and preppping this holiday season. I suggest we all do that too with our friends and family
> 
> wait till you hear about what We got for the clients!!! Yes, you guessed it, knives!!! From someone else though.


That is awesome of both you and Maxim to take on something like this. Great choice on knife! And as others have said, good luck to the fingers of all these people experiencing a quality Japanese knife, especially of this caliber, for the first time.


----------



## hmh

Would love to participate. Toyama, Watanabe pro or TF denka petty or nakiri would be great. Maybe watanabe would be easier to contact directly.


----------



## RockyBasel

I think you are right - maybe he can do something special for us, if he is making 20-30 knives in one go. Watanabe could do it I think - a KKF special knife

maybe we can get to the bottom of that whole toyamanabe thing as well in the process


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

I do agree that it would be good to go with a more mass-produced knife for logistics reasons.

How do you all feel about a Sukenari 210 gyuto in dammy ZDP 189 or some similar high speed powdered steel? I feel they're too expensive for a beater, but at reduced cost the value proposition becomes more attractive.

I was talking with a particular vendor, and he mentioned that the margins of smaller smith knives are very low all around, so getting a significant discount off retail is going to be difficult.

Alternatively, are there any up-and-coming western makers that would be good candidates?


----------



## AT5760

A batch of those much talked about iron-clad Wats would convince me to find the $$$ for one.


----------



## hmh

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> How do you all feel about a Sukenari 210 gyuto in dammy ZDP 189 or some similar high speed powdered steel? I feel they're too expensive for a beater, but at reduced cost the value proposition becomes more attractive.


----------



## hmh

AT5760 said:


> A batch of those much talked about iron-clad Wats would convince me to find the $$$ for one.



+1


----------



## timebard

I'd be very interested in a Watoyama group buy, iron-clad or otherwise.


----------



## 4wa1l

I'd be interested in a Watanabe group buy too.

Edit for @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## RockyBasel

We would need 15 for a group buy Wat iron clad would be great - I think Shinichi may play ball

open to Sukenari as well

this is where we need to organize

we need some volume for discounts


----------



## RockyBasel

Just don’t know who to approach for Sukenari as well


----------



## Nagakin

Whatever it is 225>210


----------



## M1k3

Nagakin said:


> Whatever it is 225>210


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

4wa1l said:


> I'd be interested in a Watanabe group buy too.
> 
> Edit for @nakiriknaifuwaifu
> 
> View attachment 105785



Just wait until you all get iron clad wat pro nakiris in the mail instead, I'll have the last laugh 

(just kidding)


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> (just kidding)


Are you?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

M1k3 said:


> Are you?



Am I?


----------



## TSF415

Nagakin said:


> Whatever it is 225>210



FACTS!

240 Sukenari and I'm in.


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Am I?


No, not at all. 

Forwarding my address and instructions on how to properly dispose of them in the meantime.



TSF415 said:


> FACTS!
> 
> 240 270 Sukenari and I'm in.


Agreed!


----------



## TSF415

M1k3 said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> Forwarding my address and instructions on how to properly dispose of them in the meantime.
> 
> 
> Agreed!



270 Sukenari and not only am I in but I'll be excited about it.


----------



## spaceconvoy

I'd get excited for a 270 Sukenari in YXR7, since that hasn't been available for a while

Koki might be the right person to contact


----------



## Jovidah

Both JCK and Knives & Stones sell Sukenari knives... I'm currently not aware of any others.
Between the two I'm not sure who'd be the easier one to deal with. Koki is closer to the source, but as helpful as he always is his English isn't perfect, so I can imagine that with these more complicated arrangements going through K&S might be easier.
I'm also not sure how much can actually be knocked off the price. I can't remember any shop ever beating JCK in prices as it is, and I think K&S is in the same ballpark.

It'd probably be easier to bring the price down on a mass-produced factory knife, but at that point the problem you run into is that a few dozen knives is probably not even worth their bother.


----------



## JimMaple98

I think a Mazaki 240 or 210 with no handle would be a good option, they seem pretty well loved here on kkf. 

We could do a set of KKF knife rolls? Could get them embroidered or something with a logo and quote?



Or a massdrop Kiwi knife.....


----------



## spaceconvoy

Jovidah said:


> Both JCK and Knives & Stones sell Sukenari knives... I'm currently not aware of any others.
> Between the two I'm not sure who'd be the easier one to deal with. Koki is closer to the source, but as helpful as he always is his English isn't perfect, so I can imagine that with these more complicated arrangements going through K&S might be easier.
> I'm also not sure how much can actually be knocked off the price. I can't remember any shop ever beating JCK in prices as it is, and I think K&S is in the same ballpark.
> 
> It'd probably be easier to bring the price down on a mass-produced factory knife, but at that point the problem you run into is that a few dozen knives is probably not even worth their bother.


I guess it depends on your goals. To me, the point of a group buy would be to get something not currently available. Knocking even a hundred bucks (which is unlikely anyways) off a knife isn't worth the headache and wait-time for me. Being able to pool resources with others who share less-mainstream tastes to act as our own vendor, now that becomes interesting.


----------



## valdim

As I see how this discussion goes, it may continue like this endlessly, which is not bad at the end of the day... But it is not productive, for sure.
There is a collision between the *logic/pragmatism* to go into "standartization" of the the eventual order, and the *emotion* to go for something specific. Both are good, but antagonistic.

Think again over my suggesttion (#66) and you will realize that I am right:

we will have a device which we ALL need
the best among all others of its kind - technically and visually (@Michi , SAY SOMETHING!) 
perfect by nature for massdrop (both for manufacturer and the buyers), which means:
attractive buying/selling price
fast production (as far as I know Kasfly has the needed technical potential)
possibility to negotiate personalized marking - this could be a subject of a separate thread (may be?)

We need a reliable person/vendor to communicate directly with the manufacturer. 
I declare I hae nothing in common with the manufacturer or a vendor. And I do declare I want this ...thing.
Think.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@4wa1l





guys plis


----------



## Jovidah

Speak for yourself; I don't think everyone uses sink bridges.  

I for one don't because I'm a weirdo that found it easier to sharpen with the stone at an angle (makes me more consistent when switching sides). I think there's plenty of others who sharpen sitting at a table.


----------



## M1k3

Jovidah said:


> Speak for yourself; I don't think everyone uses sink bridges.
> 
> I for one don't because I'm a weirdo that found it easier to sharpen with the stone at an angle (makes me more consistent when switching sides). I think there's plenty of others who sharpen sitting at a table.


JKI carries a stone bridge that's titled.








Stone Bridge


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements This is an upgrade to the stone bridge we've been using for a long time now, and the upgrades have made it much nicer to use. It fits perfectly into hotel pans (often used by professional chefs), and may work on some smaller sinks. I use mine...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Jovidah

Different kind of angled...  I rotate the stone clockwise.
I'm actually kind of surprised not more people do this.


----------



## Michi

valdim said:


> (@Michi , SAY SOMETHING!)


No need for a Massdrop. I got the sink bridge already


----------



## RockyBasel

As you all know, my first mass order was for the Kaeru 39 for company associates from Maksim - and it was a really good experience. 

what I had not shared till now - my second mass order was for our clients.

Here, I ordered 20 SS 210 mm gorgeous Gyuto from Robin. I also got kiri boxes from another source, that Robin will stamp, and I made a special printed insert describing the knife. I have 2 of Robin’s knives - the Warikomi and the integral bolster - and I cannot say enough good things about them. Robin is the best to work with and I have to thank @alterwisser to tell me about Dalman knives and @tchan001 for being my knife guide

because I have worked with Robin before, it might be possible to do a mass order through him as well - perhaps 20 Honyaki’s?

this would meet one criterion - we would get something thing not easy to find. And Robin knows what we look for in knives

I also did send an email to Shinichi today asking him if he would be interested in an order of about 20 knives

I know Maksim would be interested already - he was fantastic to work with

we need to land on something - and yes, we can get a special mark on it, just for us


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh, one last thing.... I do love nakiris 

“life is like a box of chocolates....”

thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu for the great idea


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> Oh, one last thing.... I do love nakiris
> 
> “life is like a box of chocolates....”
> 
> thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu for the great idea



haha! nakiris are great aren't they


----------



## riba

Jovidah said:


> Different kind of angled...  I rotate the stone clockwise.
> I'm actually kind of surprised not more people do this.


hehehe, I do too


----------



## Luftmensch

Jovidah said:


> Different kind of angled...  I rotate the stone clockwise.
> I'm actually kind of surprised not more people do this.





riba said:


> hehehe, I do too



Me three... whatever angle feels right at the time


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> As you all know, my first mass order was for the Kaeru 39 for company associates from Maksim - and it was a really good experience.
> 
> what I had not shared till now - my second mass order was for our clients.
> 
> Here, I ordered 20 SS 210 mm gorgeous Gyuto from Robin. I also got kiri boxes from another source, that Robin will stamp, and I made a special printed insert describing the knife. I have 2 of Robin’s knives - the Warikomi and the integral bolster - and I cannot say enough good things about them. Robin is the best to work with and I have to thank @alterwisser to tell me about Dalman knives and @tchan001 for being my knife guide
> 
> because I have worked with Robin before, it might be possible to do a mass order through him as well - perhaps 20 Honyaki’s?
> 
> this would meet one criterion - we would get something thing not easy to find. And Robin knows what we look for in knives
> 
> I also did send an email to Shinichi today asking him if he would be interested in an order of about 20 knives
> 
> I know Maksim would be interested already - he was fantastic to work with
> 
> we need to land on something - and yes, we can get a special mark on it, just for us


I wouldn’t mind a Dalman honyaki, or a Watoyama iron clad or honyaki either


----------



## Jville

This is getting interesting. I might be down.


----------



## KO88

And what about Dalman fullsize Cleavers instead of nakiris, huh? (I m into both ;-) )


----------



## ian

KO88 said:


> And what about Dalman fullsize Cleavers instead of nakiris, huh? (I m into both ;-) )



Mmmmmm the thin cleavers are real attractive to me.


----------



## RockyBasel

More to come, but we are making some progress

Shinichi did get back to me, and iron clad Wats are out of the question. He said he has been waiting for 1 year to fill an old order of iron clad

Coincidentally () Maksim informed me that Toyama, they are not making iron clads any more either - not that the two are related


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> More to come, but we are making some progress
> 
> Shinichi did get back to me, and iron clad Wats are out of the question. He said he has been waiting for 1 year to fill an old order of iron clad
> 
> Coincidentally () Maksim informed me that Toyama, they are not making iron clads any more either - not that the two are related



ok so honyaki it is...


----------



## RockyBasel

Hoping so


----------



## RDalman

KO88 said:


> And what about Dalman fullsize Cleavers instead of nakiris, huh? (I m into both ;-) )


Haha sorry on those for the moment. There's a wa-gyuto offer on the table we'll see if it realizes.


----------



## Jovidah

If people want something truly unique, try to get someone to make a bunch of honyaki serrated tomato knives. You know you'll find nothing like it in the world...


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> As you all know, my first mass order was for the Kaeru 39 for company associates from Maksim - and it was a really good experience.
> 
> what I had not shared till now - my second mass order was for our clients.
> 
> Here, I ordered 20 SS 210 mm gorgeous Gyuto from Robin. I also got kiri boxes from another source, that Robin will stamp, and I made a special printed insert describing the knife. I have 2 of Robin’s knives - the Warikomi and the integral bolster - and I cannot say enough good things about them. Robin is the best to work with and I have to thank @alterwisser to tell me about Dalman knives and @tchan001 for being my knife guide
> 
> because I have worked with Robin before, it might be possible to do a mass order through him as well - perhaps 20 Honyaki’s?
> 
> this would meet one criterion - we would get something thing not easy to find. And Robin knows what we look for in knives
> 
> I also did send an email to Shinichi today asking him if he would be interested in an order of about 20 knives
> 
> I know Maksim would be interested already - he was fantastic to work with
> 
> we need to land on something - and yes, we can get a special mark on it, just for us



haha, you’re too kind. I’m sure you would’ve found Robin on your own at some point.


----------



## KO88

I find easy (business ) logic...
More good knives => more people in rabbit hole -> better => More job/€ for makers => more (experiments) work => more skilled makers (less ****) => much more better stuff for us users...


----------



## JoBone

Kaeru is OEM work out of Niigata, so JNS would be the source for more of those. I think going for a knife in lesser demand is easier and the timing more reasonable. 

Sukenari has a pretty long wait. I would not be surprised if it was a year plus, perhaps less with a big order. I think they have about a 2-3 year backlog. 

I am working with a better known blacksmith out of Tokyo for a custom batch. The process was started early in the year and I hope to get them later this month, but with addition F&F and handle making it will be a full year from start to finish. 

For honyaki, there is one company that I am working with that has a reasonable turnaround, but I have no idea on the wait for 20+.

I addition to timing, I think the other issue is money. Someone would need to be responsible for collecting a deposit from everyone and willing to pay the final cost if people back out later. 

Get the money and timing settled, then it can work.


----------



## Matus

Guys be careful about @KO88 , he will literally buy anything large/heavy enough. He is a nice guy, just going through ... a difficult phase ... (some kind of knife puberty)   ✌


----------



## spaceconvoy

JoBone said:


> I am working with a better known blacksmith out of Tokyo ... but with addition F&F and handle making


I wonder who that could be


----------



## RockyBasel

We are in the idea gathering phase - but we do have a maker who is willing to work with us in a group order of 20-30 knives. @nakiriknaifuwaifu is pulling some plans together over the weekend and we will share with all in terms of what we need. This was his idea.

the knife will be an incredibly well made Honyaki. @nakiriknaifuwaifu is discussing the grind and specs, but clearly the knife maker knows us well and what we like and don’t like

The maker had a good experience in making 20 knives for me as a large order this month - I will be getting those knives by the end of December or early Jan. Will
Post

once we have our plan put together, we will be reaching out to the forum to determine demand - for a Dalman Honyaki - in the US, EU and APAC

one thing Robin has made clear - he will not cut any corners and reduce the quality of his knives. So it will be a high quality knife. He said anytime he has made a knife and cut corners. It has never worked out. So it will be a knife of the signature Dalman Honyaki quality

We are taking the immortal words from the movie Ratatouille - “anyone can cook” and adding ....”with a Dalman Honyaki”

stay tuned


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> We are in the idea gathering phase - but we do have a maker who is willing to work with us in a group order of 20-30 knives. @nakiriknaifuwaifu is pulling some plans together over the weekend and we will share with all in terms of what we need. This was his idea.
> 
> the knife will be an incredibly well made Honyaki. @nakiriknaifuwaifu is discussing the grind and specs, but clearly the knife maker knows us well and what we like and don’t like
> 
> The maker had a good experience in making 20 knives for me as a large order this month - I will be getting those knives by the end of December or early Jan. Will
> Post
> 
> once we have our plan put together, we will be reaching out to the forum to determine demand - for a Dalman Honyaki - in the US, EU and APAC
> 
> one thing Robin has made clear - he will not cut any corners and reduce the quality of his knives. So it will be a high quality knife. He said anytime he has made a knife and cut corners. It has never worked out. So it will be a knife of the signature Dalman Honyaki quality
> 
> We are taking the immortal words from the movie Ratatouille - “anyone can cook” and adding ....”with a Dalman Honyaki”
> 
> stay tuned



Yep - can confirm grind will be the excellent-as-usual S grind. There will probably be options on size (including above 210mm) as well. More details on the knives to come.


----------



## JayS20

Now you piqued my interest
Thought I didn't need a Dalman Honyaki
Shucks, who am I kidding


----------



## Nagakin

Downnnnnnnn


----------



## hmh

RockyBasel said:


> We are in the idea gathering phase - but we do have a maker who is willing to work with us in a group order of 20-30 knives. @nakiriknaifuwaifu is pulling some plans together over the weekend and we will share with all in terms of what we need. This was his idea.
> 
> the knife will be an incredibly well made Honyaki. @nakiriknaifuwaifu is discussing the grind and specs, but clearly the knife maker knows us well and what we like and don’t like
> 
> The maker had a good experience in making 20 knives for me as a large order this month - I will be getting those knives by the end of December or early Jan. Will
> Post
> 
> once we have our plan put together, we will be reaching out to the forum to determine demand - for a Dalman Honyaki - in the US, EU and APAC
> 
> one thing Robin has made clear - he will not cut any corners and reduce the quality of his knives. So it will be a high quality knife. He said anytime he has made a knife and cut corners. It has never worked out. So it will be a knife of the signature Dalman Honyaki quality
> 
> We are taking the immortal words from the movie Ratatouille - “anyone can cook” and adding ....”with a Dalman Honyaki”
> 
> stay tuned



This is fun! Thanks for organising!

gyuto right? what size are you thinking?


----------



## valdim

The Massdrop Force starts pulling me...


----------



## RockyBasel

valdim said:


> The Massdrop Force starts pulling me...


”just when you thought you were out, they pull you back in”


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

As @RockyBasel said, he and I will be organizing this. Huge thanks to him for offering to help out.

I'll be laying out plans in terms of how things will go down (pricing, distributing knives, collecting funds, who will be eligible, etc.) hopefully in the next coming days.

Here are *TENTATIVE* details. *Nothing is in motion yet - this is just for me to gauge interest. 

Knife: Dalman Honyaki Wa Gyuto in Swedish Steel @ 65 HRC 

Sizes: 180mm/210mm/240mm/270mm (no other sizes, no customs, etc.)

Price: TBD 

Total Number of Slots: TBD, but approx ~20 per geographical distribution (North America, EU, Aus, etc.) 

Eligible Areas: North America, EU, others TBD *


I'm in talks with a few vendors in the US to better understand import costs, etc. Things are busy around the holidays so if I don't get back to you all soon please be patient.

Looking forward to great things.

NKW

Edit: 
I really do appreciate the interest - thanks  That being said...
*Please do not reach out to either me or @RockyBasel for "pre-orders." *

If and when things get set, there will be a formal announcement made with more information from Robin regarding the knives and what is available, as well as when I plan on opening things up for orders.


----------



## RockyBasel

hmh said:


> This is fun! Thanks for organising!
> 
> gyuto right? what size are you thinking?



as @nakiriknaifuwaifu said, robin has indicated he is willing to make in 210, 240, maybe even a few 270. So the Honyaki will come in 3 sizes.

@nakiriknaifuwaifu will be getting detailed specs on grind, geometry, steel, handle, etc. from robin and he will share with you guys.

I would like this to be a great experience for Robin as well for us - if we as a forum can make this work. That will be entirely up to us - @nakiriknaifuwaifu and I will share plan on the payment and logistics over the weekend


----------



## JayS20

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> As @RockyBasel said, he and I will be organizing this.
> 
> I'll be laying out plans in terms of how things will go down (pricing, distributing knives, collecting funds, who will be eligible, etc.) hopefully in the next coming days.
> 
> Here are *TENTATIVE* details. *Nothing is in motion yet - this is just for me to gauge interest.
> 
> Knife: Dalman Honyaki Wa Gyuto in Swedish Steel @ 65 HRC
> 
> Sizes: 180mm/210mm/240mm/270mm (no other sizes, no customs, etc.)
> 
> Price: TBD
> 
> Total Number of Slots: TBD, but approx ~20 per geographical distribution (North America, EU, etc.)
> 
> Eligible Areas: North America, EU, others TBD *
> 
> 
> I'm in talks with a few vendors in the US to better understand import costs, etc. Things are busy around the holidays so if I don't get back to you all soon please be patient.
> 
> Looking forward to great things.
> 
> NKW


Do you plan to collect the money?
I think it was smarter that the people who participate directly send the money to Robin. 
Another question is will Robin send the knives or one of you, this plays quite a role for the European crowd.
Since this isn't fully Custom this should work unlike when you completely design a knife with a maker.
I think it's great Robin is up to this and you guys trying to make it happen


----------



## TSF415

Thankfully robin wouldn’t subject us all to having to use a 210 just to get our hands on one of his knives 

Also I’m sure inboxes are blowing up right now despite no one saying to pm. I’m in. Let us know when you want us to start reaching out.


----------



## hmh

JayS20 said:


> Do you plan to collect the money?
> I think it was smarter that the people who participate directly send the money to Robin.
> Another question is will Robin send the knives or one of you, this plays quite a role for the European crowd.



This would save a lot of trouble to @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel if Robin agrees to manage payment and shipping as he has a system already in place. Would also avoid factoring in shipping costs twice.


----------



## hmh

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Here are *TENTATIVE* details. *Nothing is in motion yet - this is just for me to gauge interest.
> 
> Knife: Dalman Honyaki Wa Gyuto in Swedish Steel @ 65 HRC
> 
> Sizes: 180mm/210mm/240mm/270mm (no other sizes, no customs, etc.)
> 
> Price: TBD
> 
> Total Number of Slots: TBD, but approx ~20 per geographical distribution (North America, EU, Aus, etc.)
> 
> Eligible Areas: North America, EU, others TBD*



I would definitely like to participate. Please count me in! I'm in Canada.


----------



## kidsos

would most deffo have interest!


----------



## timebard

Interested. Props to you guys for reaching out to makers and getting the ball rolling.


----------



## hmh

Out of curiosity, anyone knows what steel is used for the honyaki? The website only mentions swedish carbon steel.. Is it the same steel as in Shigefusa honyakis?


----------



## Carl Kotte

hmh said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone knows what steel is used for the honyaki? The website only mentions swedish carbon steel.. Is it the same steel as in Shigefusa honyakis?


I don’t.... but keep in mind there are many Swedish steels


----------



## AT5760

Very cool. Thanks gents for giving this legs.


----------



## esoo

210 Honyaki? Looks like I might have to break my no purchase until 2023 rule.


----------



## benhendy

Was in at the start of this thread and I'm still in!
Thank you all involved for getting this in play.


----------



## rmrf

I'm very excited that this has gotten traction!!! I'm interested but can't commit without an estimated price. "Honyaki" is synonymous with "expensive" in my head


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Interested if this materialise, in the UK


----------



## Moooza

I'm interested


----------



## tchan001

I'm interested. Probably best if Robin makes a special page on his site and the URL is only available to participants. Using his system is best because Robin will need to collect VAT for European participants.


----------



## Evan Estern

Sounds interesting for sure.


----------



## hmh

Carl Kotte said:


> I don’t.... but keep in mind there are many Swedish steels



Seems to be UHB20C (similar to white 2) based on info in other threads.


----------



## Ochazuke

I’ve always wanted to try a Western maker! I didn’t have plans to buy any more knives for a while either...

Following this for more details.


----------



## Simme

I'm in for a 240 if something goes to EU.


----------



## lemeneid

I’m in for a 240 honyaki if it materializes.Western handle will be a huge bonus, as will mirror polish.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lemeneid said:


> I’m in for a 240 honyaki if it materializes.Western handle will be a huge bonus, as will mirror polish.


Mirror polish??... as in mirror polish???  You like watching yourself while cutting?


----------



## Alder26

I am very interested in getting in for a US knife


----------



## lemeneid

Carl Kotte said:


> Mirror polish??... as in mirror polish???  You like watching yourself while cutting?


Hey, can’t love knives without loving polishing and natural stones


----------



## RDalman

lemeneid said:


> Hey, can’t love knives without loving polishing and natural stones


Finish and ~hamon style in non flattering light.


----------



## KO88

Im in for ~230 gyuto ~110 height and no tip...


----------



## Whit3Nitro

I am really interested in this if it progresses. Based in the UK


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dear Santa, I’m in for stainless honyaki san-mai style. Anti-mirror polished.


----------



## TM001

Current proposed knife sounds great.

Looks like there could be more interest than an independent maker such as Dalman might be able/willing to do in a reasonable amount of time (I have no idea on his production so this may be a non issue). Have you thought about what to do if there is more interest than there is available knives: first come first serve, priority to length of time on KKF, priority by post count etc? Cost may limit desire for you though.


----------



## alterwisser

TM001 said:


> Current proposed knife sounds great.
> 
> Looks like there could be more interest than an independent maker such as Dalman might be able/willing to do in a reasonable amount of time (I have no idea on his production so this may be a non issue). Have you thought about what to do if there is more interest than there is available knives: first come first serve, priority to length of time on KKF, priority by post count etc? Cost may limit desire for you though.



It’s by distance: the ones closest to Robin (physically) get dibs


----------



## ian

alterwisser said:


> It’s by distance: the ones closest to Robin (physically) get dibs



If 20 North American spots are indeed guaranteed, I approve of this method.


----------



## RDalman

30 max this time. If it goes well maybe we could do repeat later. Just hold on for details from NKW


----------



## fritze

I am very interested in getting in for a EU knife


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Dear Santa, I’m in for stainless honyaki san-mai style. Anti-mirror polished.


What about the iron cladding?


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> What about the iron cladding?



It’s stainless core with iron cladding, of course.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Sounds great,I would be in too. Looking forward for more details,and thanks for organizing


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> It’s *HONYAKI* stainless core with iron cladding, of course.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## esoo

ian said:


> It’s *damascus honyaki *stainless core with iron cladding, of course.





M1k3 said:


> Fixed it for you.



FIFY


----------



## RockyBasel

All details will be forthcoming shortly, including detailed description of the knife, grind, etc. 

To see the knife, go to Ronin’s website and check out the Honyaki - robin is making this for our forum, so he will thin the tip out a bit more

but @nakiriknaifuwaifu and I will be back with an announcement and how to sign up this weekend

it will be first come first serve - orders will be maxed to 30. Sizes will be:
180
210
240
270

so people can participate at different price points

prices will be competitive for a Honyaki and the at the Dalman quality level


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> What about the iron cladding?


Are you kidding me?!?


----------



## Carl Kotte

How much extra for lard quenching?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Are you kidding me?!?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> How much extra for lard quenching?


Mmmmm, lardon quench


----------



## coffeelover191919

i am interested!!! have funds ready!!! What we getting?


----------



## MowgFace

SUPER interested. 240 for me, based out of North America.


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> i am interested!!! have funds ready!!! What we getting?


Something with a lot of buzzwords.


----------



## xxxclx

Carl Kotte said:


> How much extra for lard quenching?



Well actually it’s the chili oil quench that makes it spicy Swedish steel. Accept no substitute


----------



## coffeelover191919

M1k3 said:


> Something with a lot of buzzwords.


On a KKF scale of 1-10, where an Anryu is about a 6, a Yoshimi Kato is about a 6, where does a Dalman land?


----------



## coffeelover191919

240 honyaki wa-gyuto 

Is this group buy going to be the same as this?


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> On a KKF scale of 1-10, where an Anryu is about a 6, a Yoshimi Kato is about a 6, where does a Dalman land?


----------



## alterwisser

ian said:


> It’s stainless core with iron cladding, of course.



I’d be down for that actually


----------



## alterwisser

coffeelover191919 said:


> On a KKF scale of 1-10, where an Anryu is about a 6, a Yoshimi Kato is about a 6, where does a Dalman land?



12


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> 240 honyaki wa-gyuto
> 
> Is this group buy going to be the same as this?


Yes, exactly the same. But different blade steel. And profile. Grind. And handle.


----------



## Carl Kotte

alterwisser said:


> I’d be down for that actually


Same here


----------



## coffeelover191919

M1k3 said:


> Yes, exactly the same. But different blade steel. And profile. Grind. And handle.


so whats this steel, profile, and grind gunna be?


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> so whats this steel, profile, and grind gunna be?


Swedish, fantastic and near perfection.


----------



## esoo

Carl Kotte said:


> How much extra for lard quenching?



Are we looking for hamon or jamon on these knives?


----------



## coffeelover191919

M1k3 said:


> Swedish, fantastic and near perfection.


i know its not announced yet, but since this is a 12/10 knife, whats a good price range that we're looking at? i'm rich but not that rich


----------



## Carl Kotte

esoo said:


> Are we looking for hamon or jamon on these knives?


Hamon serrano


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> i know its not announced yet, but since this is a 12/10 knife, whats a good price range that we're looking at? i'm rich but not that rich


@nakiriknaifuwaifu

P.S. Rich enough to adopt a quarantining cook?


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Are we looking for hamon or jamon on these knives?


----------



## ian

coffeelover191919 said:


> i know its not announced yet, but since this is a 12/10 knife, whats a good price range that we're looking at? i'm rich but not that rich



NKW quoted me $69,420. This is a rich man’s game. But after a discussion with @Carl Kotte and @IsoJ, we determined that given as Robin quenches in unicorn blood, which is expensive and results in a super high fail rate for honyakis since it quenches so fast, the price makes sense.


----------



## coffeelover191919

M1k3 said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu
> 
> P.S. Rich enough to adopt a quarantining cook?


i actually own a couple of restaurants. you in the NYC area?


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> i actually own a couple of restaurants. you in the NYC area?


Complete opposite coast


----------



## RDalman

coffeelover191919 said:


> 240 honyaki wa-gyuto
> 
> Is this group buy going to be the same as this?


Nkw will probably chime in soon. Yes but curly maple handles. See "western char oak" for the 180 and 210 blade profiles. Grind/finish is like that 240


----------



## esoo

ian said:


> NKW quoted me $69,420. This is a rich man’s game. But after a discussion with @Carl Kotte and @IsoJ, we determined that given as Robin quenches in unicorn blood, which is expensive and results in a super high fail rate for honyakis since it quenches so fast, the price makes sense.



I thought it was the unicorn tear quench for mizu-honyaki that made it expense. Those Swedish unicorns are tough mothers and to make them cry is challenging


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> Nkw will probably chime in soon. Yes but curly maple handles. See "western char oak" for the 180 and 210 blade profiles. Grind/finish is like that 240


NKW is on west coast, probably waking up right now


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> NKW is on west coast, probably waking up right now


It's past 8:30am here. He's not some degenerate line cook


----------



## IsoJ

I think that this is a great change for KKF members and in my opinion it isn't not so much about the price than it is the opportunity to get a Robins knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte

No 


RDalman said:


> Nkw will probably chime in soon. Yes but curly maple handles. See "western char oak" for the 180 and 210 blade profiles. Grind/finish is like that 240


No special shape pear handles?


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> No
> 
> No special shape pear handles?


Those big D type handles


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> NKW quoted me $69,420. This is a rich man’s game. But after a discussion with @Carl Kotte and @IsoJ, we determined that given as Robin quenches in unicorn blood, which is expensive and results in a super high fail rate for honyakis since it quenches so fast, the price makes sense.



In truth I quench by farting at them at just the right angle, but unicorns are a better marketing strategy.


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> In truth I quench by farting at them at just the right angle, but unicorns are a better marketing strategy.



Hot metal near the nether regions? I'm hoping you have chain-mail for that.


----------



## MarcelNL

esoo said:


> Hot metal near the nether regions? I'm hoping you have chain-mail for that.


That is what separates the masters from the apprentices, must be pure art to watch...I bet he meditates and farts blindfolded


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> In truth I quench by farting at them at just the right angle, but unicorns are a better marketing strategy.


May the forge be with you!


----------



## RDalman

esoo said:


> Hot metal near the nether regions? I'm hoping you have chain-mail for that.


Chainmail susp, forged by the master armourer in Bagghyttan


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

M1k3 said:


> It's past 8:30am here. He's not some degenerate line cook



But a degenerate nonetheless 

It's still a weekday for me so I'll be tied up with work and such - just wanted to comment that more details (timeline, price, etc.) will come when everything has been set in stone. The last thing I want to do is jinx anything. 

Details for the knives have been pretty much set already though. Will comment more in-depth this evening (PST).

Thank you to everyone for your interest.

NKW


----------



## BillHanna

Ehhhh. I don't need to worry. My preferred size won't be available. Rest well, wallet.



RockyBasel said:


> it will be first come first serve - orders will be maxed to 30. Sizes will be:
> 180




oh. So long, 2020 knife plans.


----------



## TSF415

.


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> .


That's what she said!


----------



## F-Flash

If all the money would come from US based customer. I think no vat would need to be added, even thought some of the knives would be shipped out to EU address? 

Would make the knives that much more appealing to EU participants. Not that we wouldn't be allready. 

Just saying..


----------



## RockyBasel

@nakiriknaifuwaifu took the initiative to do something different - we are working to make it happen - devil is in the details but we hope to get there 

Given the ancient Swedish and secret fart quenching technique robin is using, this will be a mega-unicorn


----------



## alterwisser

F-Flash said:


> If all the money would come from US based customer. I think no vat would need to be added, even thought some of the knives would be shipped out to EU address?
> 
> Would make the knives that much more appealing to EU participants. Not that we wouldn't be allready.
> 
> Just saying..



if the invoice is going to a US address .... yep.


----------



## RockyBasel

I have addresses in the US, Germany, and Switzerland - so anything is possible / we have to see what is legal as well


----------



## TSF415

M1k3 said:


> That's what she said!



Sorry. I got a large pizza order and couldnt finish my message. Wasn’t trying to start any controversy. 

It was just a pic of Tupac throwing up the westside for the PST love.


----------



## BillHanna

What's on the pizza?


----------



## RockyBasel

And what is the pizza cutter like - 33 layer black Damascus with mosaic?


----------



## YumYumSauce

Woah looks like I missed alot!


----------



## spaceconvoy

I'm only interested if it's a hon-Swedish hon-steel honyaki, with a hon-maple hon-handle


----------



## TSF415

BillHanna said:


> What's on the pizza?





RockyBasel said:


> And what is the pizza cutter like - 33 layer black Damascus with mosaic?



Just a good ole faithful $5 cutter. That’s about all that’s in the budget these days. 

You can have whatever you want on your pizza these days. Running a restaurant is like being a prostitute these days. If you’ll pay extra for it we’ll do it. Hurts the soul a bit but... You want spaghetti on your pie? Sure not a problem. You want me to jump up and down while I make it? Sure. You want me to come at 5am to make you breakfast pizza? I’ll be there. 

The things we have to do these days to afford a Dalman Honyaki


----------



## esoo

spaceconvoy said:


> I'm only interested if it's a hon-Swedish hon-steel honyaki, with a hon-maple hon-handle



I think you need Hon Solo to deliver it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

esoo said:


> I think you need Hon Solo to deliver it.


No one could honour that promise.


----------



## valdim

Now when I it is clear that R. Dalman is the smith, I change my mind and would be happy to join the massdrop.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> I think you need Hon Solo to deliver it.


Han shot first.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Han shot first.



Always and forever.


----------



## Doffen

I’m interested in a 240mm (Norway).


----------



## Jeezuinn

Will this be open to Asia as well, specifically Singapore? Is it going to be western handle,or are there options for wa handle?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Knife details: *

*Dalman Honyaki Wa Gyuto in Swedish Steel @ 65 HRC 
Total blades: 30 worldwide 

4 Sizes: 


180mm: 
~185 mm edge
51 heel height
3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
LIMIT: 25 


210mm: 
210-220 mm edge 
~52 mm tall at heel
3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
LIMIT: 18


240mm: 
~240mm edge
53-55 mm tall at heel
3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
LIMIT: 20 


270mm: will be more variable 
~275mm edge
~55mm tall at heel 
3,5mm spine 
LIMIT: 10


Limit means that at maximum, there are only ’n’ number of knives available at that particular size. 

Profile: will be similar to the western with char oak (below). The grind will be more defined than pictured (see the picture under “Grind”)







Grind: defined S grind (below) 






Hamon: 






Handle: Hard Curly Maple (below - focus on the handles not the knives)







A few notes: 


Re: prices
The final price is contingent upon the shipping specifics and will be announced when details are clear. @RockyBasel and I are working on it. 

Re: shipping *
*One bulk package will be sent to me, the other to RockyBasel. Exact quantities TBD. We will then distribute the knives to people in our respective regions. Specific regions TBD as well. This is also dependent on shipping and what is **feasible**. *

*Re: payment
As the order will be one invoice, it will not be possible for everyone to send their payment to @RDalman directly. We of course want transactions to be as secure and aboveboard as possible, and we are working together to make that happen. 

Again, @RockyBasel, @RDalman and I are not taking preorders. We will let you know when things will be open a few days in advance. It won't be a surprise, I promise. 

Thanks, 
NKW*


----------



## MarcelNL

210 for me, pending pricing details
....damn, I promised myself to limit myself to a Shig 210....this just looks too good!


----------



## MarcelNL

O and eeerrr, I guess GREAT initiative guys! (not sure how I explain this one after just having bought the test bed for a music server....)


----------



## ian

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Knife details: *
> 
> *Dalman Honyaki Gyuto in Swedish Steel @ 65 HRC
> Total blades: 30 worldwide
> 
> 4 Sizes:
> 
> 
> 180mm:
> ~185 mm edge
> 51 heel height
> 3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
> LIMIT: 25
> 
> 
> 210mm:
> 210-220 mm edge
> ~52 mm tall at heel
> 3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
> LIMIT: 18
> 
> 
> 240mm:
> ~240mm edge
> 53-55 mm tall at heel
> 3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
> LIMIT: 20
> 
> 
> 270mm: will be more variable
> ~275mm edge
> ~55mm tall at heel
> 3,5mm spine
> LIMIT: 10
> 
> 
> Limit means that at maximum, there are only ’n’ number of knives available at that particular size.
> 
> Profile: will be similar to the western with char oak (below). The grind will be more defined than pictured (see the picture under “Grind”)
> 
> View attachment 106062
> 
> 
> Grind: defined S grind (below)
> 
> View attachment 106063
> 
> 
> Hamon:
> 
> View attachment 106064
> 
> 
> Handle: Hard Curly Maple (below - focus on the handles not the knives)
> 
> View attachment 106065
> 
> 
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> 
> Re: prices
> The final price is contingent upon the shipping specifics and will be announced when details are clear. @RockyBasel and I are working on it.
> 
> Re: shipping *
> *One bulk package will be sent to me, the other to RockyBasel. Exact quantities TBD. We will then distribute the knives to people in our respective regions. Specific regions TBD as well. This is also dependent on shipping and what is **feasible**. *
> 
> *Re: payment
> As the order will be one invoice, it will not be possible for everyone to send their payment to @RDalman directly. We of course want transactions to be as secure and aboveboard as possible, and we are working together to make that happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> NKW*



It might be nice to indicate in this thread explicitly how and when people should contact you about participating, just to cut down on the number of PMs you have to deal with. Nice idea, you two.


----------



## timebard

Great to see this coming to life! Will have to see pricing before I commit but kudos all around.

Do those who've used Dalman honyaki or his knives in general have a good idea of what to expect from the Swedish Steel used, e.g. roughly comparable to X?


----------



## hmh

Thanks for organising @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel! You expect the price to be about what % of prices on Dalman's website?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

hmh said:


> Thanks for organising @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel! You expect the price to be about what % of prices on Dalman's website?





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Re: prices
> The final price is contingent upon the shipping specifics and will be announced when details are clear. @RockyBasel and I are working on it. *



I know a lot of you are keenly interested in the price. As soon as I know, I will let you all know.


----------



## Jeezuinn

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I know a lot of you are keenly interested in the price. As soon as I know, I will let you all know.



Thanks to you and @RockyBasel for the initiative. Definitely keen and will be tuned in for more details.


----------



## pleue

Thanks for organizing! Feels like the KKF of old, very fun. Ready to give you my money.


----------



## 4wa1l

This is pretty epic! Nice work guys.


----------



## Alder26

esoo said:


> I think you need Hon Solo to deliver it.


He’ll have to make the Kessel run in 12 parsecs


----------



## Alder26

I honestly kind of can’t believe this might happen. Or @nakiriknaifuwaifu is going to take all of the money and load up on square knives with no tip


----------



## BillHanna

As long as he remembers my address, I’m good with that.


----------



## lemeneid

Damn I’m up for this!!!


nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Knife details: *
> 
> *Dalman Honyaki Wa Gyuto in Swedish Steel @ 65 HRC
> Total blades: 30 worldwide
> 
> 4 Sizes:
> 
> 
> 180mm:
> ~185 mm edge
> 51 heel height
> 3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
> LIMIT: 25
> 
> 
> 210mm:
> 210-220 mm edge
> ~52 mm tall at heel
> 3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
> LIMIT: 18
> 
> 
> 240mm:
> ~240mm edge
> 53-55 mm tall at heel
> 3,5 mm spine with moderate taper
> LIMIT: 20
> 
> 
> 270mm: will be more variable
> ~275mm edge
> ~55mm tall at heel
> 3,5mm spine
> LIMIT: 10
> 
> 
> Limit means that at maximum, there are only ’n’ number of knives available at that particular size.
> 
> Profile: will be similar to the western with char oak (below). The grind will be more defined than pictured (see the picture under “Grind”)
> 
> View attachment 106062
> 
> 
> Grind: defined S grind (below)
> 
> View attachment 106063
> 
> 
> Hamon:
> 
> View attachment 106064
> 
> 
> Handle: Hard Curly Maple (below - focus on the handles not the knives)
> 
> View attachment 106065
> 
> 
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> 
> Re: prices
> The final price is contingent upon the shipping specifics and will be announced when details are clear. @RockyBasel and I are working on it.
> 
> Re: shipping *
> *One bulk package will be sent to me, the other to RockyBasel. Exact quantities TBD. We will then distribute the knives to people in our respective regions. Specific regions TBD as well. This is also dependent on shipping and what is **feasible**. *
> 
> *Re: payment
> As the order will be one invoice, it will not be possible for everyone to send their payment to @RDalman directly. We of course want transactions to be as secure and aboveboard as possible, and we are working together to make that happen.
> 
> Again, @RockyBasel, @RDalman and I are not taking preorders. We will let you know when things will be open a few days in advance. It won't be a surprise, I promise.
> 
> Thanks,
> NKW*





TM001 said:


> Current proposed knife sounds great.
> 
> Looks like there could be more interest than an independent maker such as Dalman might be able/willing to do in a reasonable amount of time (I have no idea on his production so this may be a non issue). Have you thought about what to do if there is more interest than there is available knives: first come first serve, priority to length of time on KKF, priority by post count etc? Cost may limit desire for you though.


Cost for a Dalman honyaki isn't low though, so that rules out quite a number of people.


----------



## BillHanna

It’s easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. *ahem* RIGHT HONEY?!? RIIIIIIGHT??

Completely unrelated: I think I may pick up a few days of overtime in January. Just because. No real reason.


----------



## Luftmensch

TM001 said:


> Have you thought about what to do if there is more interest than there is available knives



This is a valid question.

@nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @RDalman - give it more than passing thought. It really depends how much demand exceeds your supply. It also depends what sort of community opportunity _you three_ want it to be.



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> be open a few days in advance



If it is a website, would it be able to discriminate between KKF members and the general public?
How do you provide fair opportunity for different time zones? Or people who are at work?
Should people who sit there refreshing their page every 2 seconds be rewarded above anybody else?


*I* think the fairest policy would be a KKF lottery. Have a long registry period - maybe a week. One for each profile. Once the registry closes, randomly (uniformly) draw names from each registry without replacement. This would be uniformly fair... and uniformly unfair. You could draw an extra 10% and have a 'bench' of people waiting should any of the golden tickets be unable to proceed.

_If_ you wanted you could restrict participation by member join date or number of posts. I am not sure I support join date restrictions but a minimum number of posts (BST-style)... might be fair. That said, if you wanted to bias it towards KKF _participation_, you could be creative with your 'fairness policy'. For example give people with more than 1000 posts or 1000 likes twice the odds. Or similar for supporting members? Again, I am not advocating any particular policy. It is for _you_ to decide. I am just encouraging you to give some thought to what sort of community opportunity you want it to be.


I know it is extra work but it might be more 'fun' for the community if it is perceived as an open and equal opportunity event. I would be happy to help if the idea has support.


----------



## Dull_Apex

Alder26 said:


> I honestly kind of can’t believe this might happen. Or @nakiriknaifuwaifu is going to take all of the money and load up on square knives with no tip


We can just make a ma_sha group buy


----------



## Jville

Dal me in... Ugh, that means I want to get down wit this.


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> I have addresses in the US, Germany, and Switzerland - so anything is possible / we have to see what is legal as well



those German addresses we all have don’t count


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Luftmensch said:


> This is a valid question.
> 
> @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @RDalman - give it more than passing thought. It really depends how much demand exceeds your supply. It also depends what sort of community opportunity _you three_ want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a website, would it be able to discriminate between KKF members and the general public? *Very* *unlikely. I'm not making a website just for this. *
> How do you provide fair opportunity for different time zones? Or people who are at work?
> Should people who sit there refreshing their page every 2 seconds be rewarded above anybody else?
> *Good questions. I don't want people to miss this because slept through it or weren't refreshing KKF often enough. I know the feeling. That's why there will be an announcement so people can prepare accordingly. Like I said, no surprises. *
> 
> 
> *I* think the fairest policy would be a KKF lottery. Have a long registry period - maybe a week. One for each profile. Once the registry closes, randomly (uniformly) draw names from each registry without replacement. This would be uniformly fair... and uniformly unfair. You could draw an extra 10% and have a 'bench' of people waiting should any of the golden tickets be unable to proceed. *I have thought of this as well and it is a possibility. I could also announce a starting time and go by PMs first-come-first-served. Having different sizes complicates things slightly, and there are a few ideas I am considering. *
> 
> _If_ you wanted you could restrict participation by member join date or number of posts. I am not sure I support join date restrictions but a minimum number of posts (BST-style)... might be fair. That said, if you wanted to bias it towards KKF _participation_, you could be creative with your 'fairness policy' and give people with more than 1000 posts or 1000 likes twice the odds. Again, I am not advocating any particular policy. It is for _you_ to decide. I am just encouraging you to give some thought to what sort of community opportunity you want it to be. *There will be some measures to discourage people from procuring multiple knives using alternate accounts. Not sure if that will be done through confirming distinct shipping addresses, filtering accounts, or some other way. *
> 
> 
> I know it is extra work but it might be more 'fun' for the community if it is perceived as an open and equal opportunity event. I would be happy to help if the idea has support.



Thanks for the comment - I've responded above. I have been giving a lot of thought to deciding how participants will be selected since day 1, and all your ideas have crossed my mind. As of now I have a general idea of how I want this done, but if you or anyone else wants to chime in with ideas, I will consider them.

NKW


----------



## alterwisser

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Thanks for the comment - I've responded above. I have been giving a lot of thought to deciding how participants will be selected since day 1, and all your ideas have crossed my mind. As of now I have a general idea of how I want this done, but if you or anyone else wants to chime in with ideas, I will consider them.
> 
> NKW



Just from experience: a million people and then some will chime in. In the end people will be disappointed. My advice is: continue to be transparent in communicating, but don’t let nay-sayers deter you.

i think this is a great project, kudos to everyone who’s putting this together.

regarding the payment process: I would see if you can find a third party custodian. I personally have full trust in Robin and Rocky (I haven’t met or interacted with you, but I trust them in their judgment of you ), but a third party might be the best choice if we are talking about a large order. Gives most security for everyone involved, if somehow feasible.


----------



## RDalman

Just a few clarifying details in addition to nkws about the knives. For blade profiles on the 180 and 210 knives refer to the webstore char oak westerns. The 240 wa represents pretty much what a 240 will look like (complete with grind taper and indicating these knives will be ~medium weight), the 270 is similar to the 240 just a bit longer. The 240 and 270 starts at 55 heel height but finished they will likely range in the 53-55 because handmade by your hackjob truly . The savings are going to be some but not huge, and is due to the reduced administrative work for me (and I can extend social media holiday), and keep in mind this is work that Rocky and NKW does for you.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Very excited by this and as a new member I hope I’m not at a disadvantage in being successful. Can anyone tell me what a full price 240mm typically would go for? Thanks


----------



## Simme

Try Google Robin Dalman


----------



## RDalman

Whit3Nitro said:


> Very excited by this and as a new member I hope I’m not at a disadvantage in being successful. Can anyone tell me what a full price 240mm typically would go for? Thanks


5000 sek ex vat, plus shipping ~400 sek.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

RDalman said:


> 5000 sek ex vat, plus shipping ~400 sek.


Great. Works for me!


----------



## damiano

I see some potential VAT complications, all the more since @RockyBasel will I believe ship out of Switzerland to in my case the Netherlands? Does this mean double VAT, once shipped to rockybasel and then afterwards shipped to me? You guys have given this a thought already?


----------



## RDalman

Wahnamhong said:


> I see some potential VAT complications, all the more since @RockyBasel will I believe ship out of Switzerland to in my case the Netherlands? Does this mean double VAT, once shipped to rockybasel and then afterwards shipped to me? You guys have given this a thought already?


Everything is thought of just hold on


----------



## RDalman

Whit3Nitro said:


> Great. Works for me!


It will probably be cheaper through this, just wait and see


----------



## alterwisser

Wahnamhong said:


> I see some potential VAT complications, all the more since @RockyBasel will I believe ship out of Switzerland to in my case the Netherlands? Does this mean double VAT, once shipped to rockybasel and then afterwards shipped to me? You guys have given this a thought already?



they will be shipped to a free trade zone in the North Sea where they can be picked up in person free of VAT. Local laws only allow VAT free purchases though if you row to the island from the mainland, 11.5 nautical miles of open water.

All good


----------



## valdim

Luftmensch said:


> I know it is extra work


It is definitely a lot of extra work. I guess it has the advantages mentioned, too.
On the other hand, as a first community massdrop, I think we should keep things simple.


----------



## Luftmensch

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Thanks for the comment - I've responded above. I have been giving a lot of thought to deciding how participants will be selected since day 1, and all your ideas have crossed my mind. As of now I have a general idea of how I want this done, but if you or anyone else wants to chime in with ideas, I will consider them.



Very kind of you. Thank you sir!! It is nice to see you are thinking about it 



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *I have thought of this as well and it is a possibility. I could also announce a starting time and go by PMs first-come-first-served. Having different sizes complicates things slightly, and there are a few ideas I am considering.*



See what the community appetite is.

If there is only 150% demand and no pitch forks yelling for transparency, do PMs (easiest method). If it looks like you are getting 1500% demand and anxious/disgruntled participants, I would encourage an open method. Not PMs...

I like the way @pkjames did it in this thread (2014). He then posted the draw in this thread with an associated youtube video. Since the community sees practically everything... it feels transparent and like you are participating live. It also doesn't require extra infrastructure.... with a major caveat***!

If you wanted to conduct the draw in a similar manner, I would consider starting a thread (when appropriate) where the first post stated:

exactly what was on offer (associated pictures would be great)
conditions/rules/terms of the draw
how to enter
The 'conditions/rules/terms' would state your 'fairness policy' and essentially outline the selection algorithm.

The 'how to enter' part would specify a template to make it easier for either a human to do manual data scraping and entry... or a script. For example you might specify that to be eligible for the draw you have to respond with *exactly* the following template:



> Include me.
> length: <choose from 180, 210, 240 or 270>



Again you could choose whatever selection policy you liked . For example if you had restricted regions and allowed for two preferences it might look like:



> Include me.
> first preference: <choose from 180, 210, 240 or 270>
> second preference: <choose from 180, 210, 240 or 270>
> location: <choose from EU, UK, AU, US, ...>






nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *There will be some measures to discourage people from procuring multiple knives using alternate accounts. Not sure if that will be done through confirming distinct shipping addresses, filtering accounts, or some other way.*



Definitely. *If* you hosted it on KKF (a la @pkjames), it will mean entries are restricted to, and unique to, KKF accounts. I feel it is a good faith community. You could have a secondary measure where after the winners are drawn, if there are any two winners with the same shipping address, they are disqualified and a person on 'the bench' is selected in their place.



*** It really depends on what you want to do!! Like I say, a lot of participation and complex rules lends itself to an open process. But that is a more work. 'Scraping' the entry page would be the best method. There are a bunch of people participating on this forum with various background and skills. I am sure there are some programmers/hackers who might be willing to help. If it takes a programmer 30mins i'd rather they did it instead of me... but I don't like to offer hollow suggestions without associated help... so I am extending 'soft' assistance, it really depends on what you want to do and how much time commitment that might involve! Perhaps you could buy me out


----------



## valdim

This silence (in the thread) is one before a storm....🌩


----------



## juice

Seeing as we're all making suggestions on how to run it, people who already have a Dalman (like me) shouldn't be able to enter the draw, it should be left to the ones who haven't been able to get one yet.


----------



## valdim

juice said:


> Seeing as we're all making suggestions on how to run it, people who already have a Dalman (like me) shouldn't be able to enter the draw, it should be left to the ones who haven't been able to get one yet.


@juice Very fair, man...Thank you.


----------



## Luftmensch

juice said:


> Seeing as we're all making suggestions on how to run it, people who already have a Dalman (like me) shouldn't be able to enter the draw, it should be left to the ones who haven't been able to get one yet.



I agree with the idea in principle... the only problem is: that information is not an easily accessible part of the public record. Meaning it is unenforceable and only a _preference_ that @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RDalman and @RockyBasel could express if they chose to do so (it relies on the honour system).


----------



## Jovidah

What if we didn't get one for financial reasons? Do we get it for 50 bucks in the interest of fairness?


----------



## riba

Shouldn't we pay more to express appreciation and support the maker?


----------



## alterwisser

juice said:


> Seeing as we're all making suggestions on how to run it, people who already have a Dalman (like me) shouldn't be able to enter the draw, it should be left to the ones who haven't been able to get one yet.



im fine with that!

I hereby declare that I voluntarily won’t apply (ask/demand/beg) for a slot!

i have one or two Dalmans after all and totally don’t understand what all this buzz is about!


----------



## AT5760

I’ll happily defer on the process to the folks that took the laboring oar to make this happen.


----------



## alterwisser

AT5760 said:


> I’ll happily defer on the process to the folks that took the laboring oar to make this happen.



so you’re saying: Robin can buy one of his own knives?


----------



## TM001

Good to see it come together and hopefully will not cause hard feelings when people do not get one.

I had never carefully looked at Dalman's work due to difficulty of getting one. They profiles and handles look great, but as I am new and demand sounds high, I will sit it out.


----------



## EShin

Wow, big, big respect to Rocky, NNW and of course Robin Dalman for making this happen! Wouldn't have thought anything like this to be possible, but here we go. 

Very interested in getting one of those legendary Dalman knives - wouldn't be bad for my first non-Japanese knife  - but so are many others who are much more engaged in this forum than I am, so chances are slim I guess. Anyway, since it's a "from KKF members for KKF members" kinda thing, it could make sense to give priority to long-term and/or very engaged members. That way, you could also be quite sure that the people are actually committed and won't opt out in the last second.


----------



## alterwisser

EShin said:


> Anyway, since it's a "from KKF members for KKF members" kinda thing, it could make sense to give priority to long-term and/or very engaged members. That way, you could also be quite sure that the people are actually committed and won't opt out in the last second.



As a long-term member I’d say: theres no guarantee that long-term members are more reliable than newer members.

i would raffle them off, but that’s just me haha....


----------



## tchan001

You could prioritize by reaction scores since reactions are given by other forum members to posts which spark their interest in one way or another. High reaction scores are not easy to obtain. It's usually a sign of contributing worthy posts to the forum


----------



## Jovidah

tchan001 said:


> You could prioritize by reaction scores since reactions are given by other forum members to posts which spark their interest in one way or another. High reaction scores are not easy to obtain. It's usually a sign of contributing worthy posts to the forum


I don't think they're very representative though considering they're a fairly recent addition. Plenty of people on this forum who have contributed a lot over the years, but have been less active in the more recent past.


----------



## esoo

First come, first served would make this process not any better than having to watch Instagram and seeing when blades were put up in Robin's shop. While I am interested, I would immediately pass if that were the case. While I like the knives, I have other things in life to do than watch my notifications.

If I were to run a process like this, where a good assumption is that demand would exceed supply

 I would only allow KKF members that were registered prior to the start of this thread to participate to keep this a KKF thing
There would a random draw for each length of blade
You only get to put your name down for one length of blade.
The entry period would be a week in time to allow members time to register
You get a shot at your preferred length of blade, and the chance of success/heartache is not determined by how much time you spend checking your notifications. The real heartache for someone comes is if there is only one more person wanting a length than the number of blades being produced.


----------



## LostHighway

I'm amazed!  I slept on this thread after the first page or two assuming that the substantial logistical challenges coupled with the wide array of preferences meant this was never really going to happen. Catching up on thread this AM I find it that it is starting to look quite real so hats off to @RDalman, @RockyBasel, and @nakiriknaifuwaifu for shepherding this along.


----------



## WildBoar

I vote for assembling a list of interested KKFers, putting them in order by first name starting with 'A'. Then go down the list alphabetically until all the slots are reserved.

David


----------



## esoo

WildBoar said:


> I vote for assembling a list of interested KKFers, putting them in order by first name starting with 'A'. Then go down the list alphabetically until all the slots are reserved.
> 
> David



As I suddenly take on my grandfather's nickname of Aali.....


----------



## valdim

LostHighway said:


> hats off to @RDalman, @RockyBasel, and @nakiriknaifuwaifu


Indeed. Hats off!


LostHighway said:


> shepherding this along


That one is definitely enriching my En language vocabulary.


----------



## BillHanna

Glad I registered as Bill and not William


----------



## Jville

WildBoar said:


> I vote for assembling a list of interested KKFers, putting them in order by first name starting with 'A'. Then go down the list alphabetically until all the slots are reserved.
> 
> David


I think we should start from Z. Or in honor of Robin, we could start from R and just go back around to the beginning.

Ramon


----------



## Hassanbensober

Just to clarify the westerns pictured are only for sizing and profile purposes and only wa will be available for all knives correct? Really cool what y’all are doing here guys


----------



## tchan001

I think there should be several methods all at once. Split the knives into a certain number for each category
1. a lottery
2. a first come first serve PM
3. a small number for the 2 organizers to arbitrarily decide on their own as a privilege for being the organizers.


----------



## M1k3

I'll chime in. 

Assign a number to each person. Get a dart board and label it with the corresponding numbers. Throw the knives at the dart board. Whichever space they stick on, that's who gets it.

Or combine names in a hat with "kitchen drawer shake 'n draw"?


----------



## tchan001

M1k3 said:


> I'll chime in.
> 
> Assign a number to each person. Get a dart board and label it with the corresponding numbers. Throw the knives at the dart board. Whichever space they stick on, that's who gets it.


Who will be responsible for damages to knives which don't stick to the dart board or damaged by collision with other knives?


----------



## RockyBasel

spaceconvoy said:


> I'm only interested if it's a hon-Swedish hon-steel honyaki, with a hon-maple hon-handle


Thanks hon


----------



## RDalman

tchan001 said:


> Who will be responsible for damages to knives which don't stick to the dart board or damaged by collision with other knives?


Winners! We're used to tipped and chipped knives ootb here anyway right?


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Damn I’m up for this!!!
> 
> Cost for a Dalman honyaki isn't low though, so that rules out quite a number of people.



that’s why we have different sizes - the smaller ones will cost less

but the thinking here was to get a knife that is not easy to get, and a knife with high quality, made by hand, one at a time with care and attention

cheaper knives folks can get on their own during a sale I think


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> those German addresses we all have don’t count


true


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Winners! We're used to tipped and chipped knives ootb here anyway right?



Whatever _you_ use is fine with me, as long as the end result resembles what I've seen from you before


----------



## esoo

tchan001 said:


> Who will be responsible for damages to knives which don't stick to the dart board or damaged by collision with other knives?


@ma_sha1 will offer a service to turn them into nakiri


----------



## RockyBasel

Wahnamhong said:


> I see some potential VAT complications, all the more since @RockyBasel will I believe ship out of Switzerland to in my case the Netherlands? Does this mean double VAT, once shipped to rockybasel and then afterwards shipped to me? You guys have given this a thought already?



For EU, I will ship out of Germany - so EU to EU shipping - no duty issues. I am in Switzerland, but it’s a 10 minute drive to Germany


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> Winners! We're used to tipped and chipped knives ootb here anyway right?



If a 270 cracks along the way and you can make a 180 nakiri out the remainder, I'd be willing to take it off your hands...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kobingo is the way to go!


----------



## RockyBasel

NKW and I will discuss allocating scarce supply to high demand in a good way with a well defined process that NKW, RD and RockyBasel can agree on 

good news is that we are not talking about 3-4 Dalman knives being sold 

we are talking about 30, so higher chance for people to get something

we don’t have to do this only once, we can do it again.

I have some other ideas I want to run past @alterwisser Monday regarding the next project. But if this works, we will do something like this again. Btw, @alterwisser and I are neighbors

This will be the third mass-drop for me this year - 39 Kaeru, 22 Dalman Stainless, now 30 Dalman Honyaki - but it’s not the last

let’s make this happen - more good things in store

if you guys have additional ideas on what we can do next - feel free to reach out. We are all ears


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> Kobingo is the way to go!


I can put the names on boards of the barn, turn, blindfold 30 steps back and throw the knives for the life of me... The bottom part of the barn is stone, and gravel below, but I think this might be the way.


----------



## TSF415

Carl Kotte said:


> Kobingo is the way to go!



I just googled Kobingo  ....... Brilliant!


----------



## Nagakin

Just go by who's cutest in the selfie thread.


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> Who will be responsible for damages to knives which don't stick to the dart board or damaged by collision with other knives?


Is it damage or is it "character"?


----------



## parbaked

I will buy this...


----------



## ian

Nagakin said:


> Just go by who's *got the best abs* in the selfie thread.



FIFY


----------



## Vdark

So happy this is happening


----------



## RockyBasel

Me too - really excited about collaborating with Robin and NKW on this


----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> Is it damage or is it "character"?


"sometimes my knives have character"


----------



## valdim

RockyBasel said:


> Me too - really excited about collaborating with Robin and NKW on this


I believe...
Actually, i envy you about this collaboration. And at the same time O admire all of you.
No bad feelings.


----------



## Slim278

Determine the requirements to participate and total number of knives.
Start a thread or use this thread to get a list of who wishes to participate. Let it run a week a month however long you choose.
Use a random number generator to determine the winners from the list. Make sure to have a couple runners up, in case someone drops out.


----------



## soigne_west

Y’all are funny... thinking there will even be a world left by the time these are done.


----------



## mmiinngg

Great initiative, really. Considering that it seems to already have a lot of people here to be here, it may give me a little extra chance on the shig / kato / raquin / yannick ...
LOL, count me in depending on the terms.
Anyway, well done again, for hanging out on other forums (other hobbies) and seeing other massdrop attempts, I honestly didn't think it would work! Bravo!


----------



## RDalman

soigne_west said:


> Y’all are funny... thinking there will even be a world left by the time these are done.


Rockys 20-order final grind. Three left before finishing time 

It wont take forever, given I dont die or such neartime


----------



## Vdark

No character. I like.


----------



## ian

soigne_west said:


> Y’all are funny... thinking there will even be a world left by the time these are done.



To be clear, noone is saying Robin is a slow knife maker. It’s just, you know, the apocalypse, man.


----------



## soigne_west

ian said:


> To be clear, noone is saying Robin is a slow knife maker. It’s just, you know, the apocalypse, man.



Yes this.


----------



## valdim

RDalman said:


> Rockys 20-order final grind. Three left before finishing time
> 
> It wont take forever, given I dont die or such neartime


----------



## alterwisser

Nagakin said:


> Just go by who's cutest in the selfie thread.



thats unfair to Robin as he wouldn’t be able to sell a single knife!


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> I can put the names on boards of the barn, turn, blindfold 30 steps back and throw the knives for the life of me... The bottom part of the barn is stone, and gravel below, but I think this might be the way.


I thought you were going to say that you would fart on them. Otherwise your solution is very far from kobingo.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Otherwise your solution is very far from kobingo


Because Kobingo is a sh*tty game, that's why, and Robin is far above that sort of thing.

I think.


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> Rockys 20-order final grind. Three left before finishing time
> 
> It wont take forever, given I dont die or such neartime


Really good time Robin - a month or so for these babies!

of course, you had to quit social media


----------



## zeaderan

Posting so I get email updates as I'd love to be in on this order for a 210 or 180 

Also, if the honyaki is quenched with farts, would it called an Onara honyaki?


----------



## Luke_G

Been following the thread in silence, but thanks to all three invoved (@RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RDalman) for making this happen. I know that organizing this is a balancing act, but is there a chance for a masur birch handle, since those are the Dalman signature handles for a lot of ppl, there should be reasonable demand?


----------



## RockyBasel

Luke_G said:


> Been following the thread in silence, but thanks to all three invoved (@RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RDalman) for making this happen. I know that organizing this is a balancing act, but is there a chance for a masur birch handle, since those are the Dalman signature handles for a lot of ppl, there should be reasonable demand?


Good catch re handles. Due to Covid, not possible for Robin to go to stockholm and get the masur birch


----------



## RockyBasel

NKW has also I think figured out a good fair methodology for selecting over the weekend. He is a smart man that NKW

we will be finalizing things Shortly and then NKW will send out an announcement as to date and time when orders begin.

getting closer to launch


----------



## toddnmd

FANTASTIC project!
Will the notice of how to enter be posted in this thread, or will a new one be started?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

toddnmd said:


> FANTASTIC project!
> Will the notice of how to enter be posted in this thread, or will a new one be started?



How to enter will be posted here before things open. Details TBD as @RockyBasel and I are still ironing out details on shipping and payment - but clear instructions will be posted here at least a few days before things open up.


----------



## RockyBasel

Heads-up! initial information on pricing build-up so you can plan your budgets and BST action

Honyaki Gyuto Pricing (Free Hamon Included)


*Dalman Honyaki KKF Edition*​*Base Price (SEK)*​*International Group Shipping allocation*​*Domestic individual knife shipping*​*Local packing Costs & Duties (if any)*​*Total Cost/Knife*​*Gyuto Size*​_180 mm_3,500 SEK​TBD​TBD​TBD​TBD​_210 mm_4,000 SEK​TBD​TBD​TBD​TBD​_240 mm_4,500 SEK​TBD​TBD​TBD​TBD​_270 mm_5,200 SEK​TBD​TBD​TBD​TBD​


The base price at today’s exchange rates, will vary from approximately $420 for the 180 mm Honyaki to $620 for the 270 mm Honyaki. While this is a lot for many folks, it is still very reasonable when you consider its a high-quality Honyaki, made personally by Robin (and not an apprentice) to Robin's fit, finish, and quality standards. This is not a mass-produced knife. This is not a knife you can find or buy easily.

For the US, The knives will be shipped in 1 or 2 boxes, to keep value low and minimize and any import duties.

For EU, the knives will be shipped to Switzerland (so we avoid 25% VAT). There will be some local duties I pay upon receipt, but it will be lower than the 25% VAT were it to ship to an EU country. These duties will be allocated to the number of knives being purchased in EU

I will then ship the knives from Germany – so there will be no further duties for EU countries.

NKW and I will have to buy some packing material and boxes to ship within region. These costs will not be much.

NKW will soon be posting a message on how to register your knife request in a PM to him

After we get your requests, Robin will estimate international shipping - and we will update the table above

We will provide full transparency as we go along.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Free hamon


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Hi everyone,*

*Like @RockyBasel said - those are the prices from @RDalman, and there will also be shipping fees etc. Specifics will come in a few days, but at this point I want to gauge interest by region.

If you're definitely keen on purchasing a knife, please PM me with your location (US - State, or EU - Country). 

If you're from the APAC, please also send me a message with your country. We are trying to see if it will be feasible to include Aus and Asia folks as well.

These are not pre-orders! Just a way for RockyBasel and I to gauge interest and optimize our plans to roll things out.

Thanks!*
*NKW*

#honyacci


----------



## RockyBasel

Please get your requests into NKW as quickly as you can


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hi all - another quick update:

I've been having some issues with my account and some people are unable to send me PMs. I've had to reconfirm my email twice and things seem okay, so hopefully this is the end of it.

If you've sent me a message, I'm going through them and responding to confirm I've seen it. 

If this happens again and you are unable to send me messages please post on my account's wall. Otherwise business as usual.

@Matus
@daveb
@Mods

Can you please figure out what's going on?


----------



## Luftmensch

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> #honyacci




Fantastic effort @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and @RDalman... what a great opportunity for the community! And hopefully a successful model to template future group KKF purchases on.

Excellent work


----------



## Edge

@nakiriknaifuwaifu I find no issues with your member account that would cause this. Your settings are the same as more than half the forum members.


----------



## Edge

One thing. Gmail has been having issues today, not recognizing some emails. The s/w uses your email to make sure it is you, etc. This may cause some issues. I am not positive this could be causing it, but I have seen something similar on a different forum today.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Angie said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu I find no issues with your member account that would cause this. Your settings are the same as more than half the forum members.



Thanks for the reply Angie. I was getting a "you have insufficient privileges to reply here" but I no longer see that. All good - and hopefully it stays that way.

Thanks again,
NKW


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hi everyone - just a quick bump for the folks on opposite timezones (no new info): 


*Hi everyone,

Just a few posts above are the prices from @RDalman (post by @RockyBasel). There will also be shipping fees etc. included at the end. Specifics will come in a few days, but at this point I want to gauge interest by region.

If you're definitely keen on purchasing a knife, please PM me with your location (US - State, or EU - Country).

If you're from the APAC, please also send me a message with your country. We are trying to see if it will be feasible to include Aus and Asia folks as well.

These are not pre-orders! Just a way for RockyBasel and I to gauge interest and optimize our plans to roll things out.

Thanks!
NKW*


----------



## valdim

May be a little late and/or offtopic... But:
We here have different experience and varieties of sharpening tools.
May be it is good if the more expereinced (which excludes me, tbh) share how is it to sharpen a honyaki knife, to maintain such a knife. May be @RDalman would share some insights in this ref.?
Anyhow we are waiting for the last preparations, why not to refresh the "knowledge base" and allow everybody to think again if he/she can manage with the sharpening/maintenance.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

valdim said:


> May be a little late and/or offtopic... But:
> We here have different experience and varieties of sharpening tools.
> May be it is good if the more expereinced (which excludes me, tbh) share how is it to sharpen a honyaki knife, to maintain such a knife. May be @RDalman would share some insights in this ref.?
> Anyhow we are waiting for the last preparations, why not to refresh the "knowledge base" and allow everybody to think again if he/she can manage with the sharpening/maintenance.



I spoke to @RDalman who said the tip is decorative. He recommended snapping it off and leaving just the flat spot for the best user experience. Knife should look like a rectangle when done correctly.

Just in case, this is a nakiri joke please don't actually break your knives.


----------



## valdim

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I spoke to @RDalman who said the tip is decorative. He recommended snapping it off and leaving just the flat spot for the best user experience. Knife should look like a rectangle when done correctly...


I know what you are trying to do...Is this a try to make us turn the knives into narrow nakiris?!?


----------



## Whit3Nitro

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I spoke to @RDalman who said the tip is decorative. He recommended snapping it off and leaving just the flat spot for the best user experience. Knife should look like a rectangle when done correctly.
> 
> Just in case, this is a nakiri joke please don't break your knives.


Excellent, so we have the option to customise it ourselves


----------



## RDalman

valdim said:


> May be a little late and/or offtopic... But:
> We here have different experience and varieties of sharpening tools.
> May be it is good if the more expereinced (which excludes me, tbh) share how is it to sharpen a honyaki knife, to maintain such a knife. May be @RDalman would share some insights in this ref.?
> Anyhow we are waiting for the last preparations, why not to refresh the "knowledge base" and allow everybody to think again if he/she can manage with the sharpening/maintenance.


Sure I can make a video later on this topic


----------



## lemeneid

valdim said:


> May be a little late and/or offtopic... But:
> We here have different experience and varieties of sharpening tools.
> May be it is good if the more expereinced (which excludes me, tbh) share how is it to sharpen a honyaki knife, to maintain such a knife. May be @RDalman would share some insights in this ref.?
> Anyhow we are waiting for the last preparations, why not to refresh the "knowledge base" and allow everybody to think again if he/she can manage with the sharpening/maintenance.


How to maintain a honyaki?
Simple, don’t take it out of the box!


----------



## RDalman

lemeneid said:


> How to maintain a honyaki?
> Simple, don’t take it out of the box!


There's no box/ the box(cake) is a lie


----------



## RockyBasel

If you have a well trained butler, you should have no problems taking care of the Honyaki


----------



## RockyBasel

Pieces are falling into place. If anyone has any more requests - please get those to NKW today - tomorrow we move forward.

We have shipping solutions now in APAC (thanks @lemeneid ), EU, and the Americas.

The community is really coming together to make this happen - we truly appreciate it.


----------



## RDalman

6,5 min ramblings


----------



## RockyBasel

Looks awesome! 

It’s a treat to see my knife being made - only on KKF! The only forum where we can have such an interaction and perspective from a knife-maker such as yourself 

thanks Robin!

NKW and I are pleased to have put this project together for our fellow forum members - and now @lemeneid is also part of the team making apac happen


----------



## Luftmensch

RDalman said:


> 6,5 min ramblings




Now I can put a voice to the text ☺
Thanks for the walk through


----------



## MarcelNL

great video, helps making a decision...I'm in for a 210!
Is it possible to request a flattish profile? (nice to have, no must have)


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> great video, helps making a decision...I'm in for a 210!
> Is it possible to request a flattish profile? (nice to have, no must have)


The 210 profile is like my 210 in the video there, pretty flattish imo no?


----------



## Jovidah

It's a trick; he's just trying to get you to make a 210 nakiri...


----------



## lemeneid

RDalman said:


> The 210 profile is like my 210 in the video there, pretty flattish imo no?


I see a western handle knife in the video


----------



## valdim

RDalman said:


> 6,5 min ramblings



Oh, my! Making this video for the purpose of this project is AWSOME! Thanks Robin!
Ad thanks @RockyBasel , @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @lemeneid !


----------



## Carl Kotte

How To maintain a dalman honyaki: don’t Ask me! I threw the box 
Other things I might not have done:
• used it in cutting hard root veggies, pumpkin and all kinds of squash.
• used it to break down chicken.
• used it to remove fish heads.
• polished it.
• thinned it.
I love mine.


----------



## valdim

Carl Kotte said:


> How To maintain a dalman honyaki: don’t Ask me! I threw the box
> Other things I might not have done:
> • used it in cutting hard root veggies, pumpkin and all kinds of squash.
> • used it to break down chicken.
> • used it to remove fish heads.
> • polished it.
> • thinned it.
> I love mine.


Hm...Not sure I get that correct, Carl...Do you mean you DID use it for these cutting, breaking, removing actions? OR It is an advice NOT to use it for such actions?
If it is the first - I am impressed...RD honyaki is a tough knife


----------



## Carl Kotte

valdim said:


> Hm...Not sure I get that correct, Carl...Do you mean you DID use it for these cutting, breaking, removing actions? OR It is an advice NOT to use it for such actions?
> If it is the first - I am impressed...RD honyaki is a tough knife



I prefer to stay a bit unclear on this point, but yes, this is a user. And it’s the last knife you’ll find me posting on bst.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I prefer to stay a bit unclear on this point, but yes, this is a user. And it’s the last knife you’ll find me posting on bst.


What's the first one?


----------



## ModRQC

I can definitely feel a vibe.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> What's the first one?


It starts with a ’T’ and ends with ’F’. But I would rather not say more.


----------



## RockyBasel

No way, so it’s not an M and ends with i?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> It starts with a ’T’ and ends with ’F’. But I would rather not say more.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Carl Kotte said:


> It starts with a ’T’ and ends with ’F’. But I would rather not say more.


Not many names end with F, must be either a Semitic or Scandinavian maker


----------



## valdim

M1k3 said:


>


Yeah... I have no idea, either...It must be some unknown smith's brand. Not Japanese for sure, I know them all.


----------



## M1k3

Terry barF


----------



## 4rgedCarbon

BillHanna said:


> I would pm Jon and talk to the guys on Reddit, who are trying to do a similar thing. Sounds cool, though. Can’t wait for my KKF Shig nakiri!


What do you mean by Shig Nakiri?


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> It's a trick; he's just trying to get you to make a 210 nakiri...


shhh, but what I see in Carls picture is flatulent, eeerrr excuse me, flattish enough for me


----------



## valdim

4rgedCarbon said:


> What do you mean by Shig Nakiri?


Well...You see, 4rgedCarbon, he just talks. Just talks like @ma_sha1 who never frankensteins (yeah, this is a verb) shigs...


----------



## Southpaw

valdim said:


> Well...You see, 4rgedCarbon, he just talks. Just talks like @ma_sha1 who never frankensteins (yeah, this is a verb) shigs...


I’m making a 295mm Gyuto from my Kurouchi nakiri and my 135mm kitaeji petty


----------



## ModRQC

You're crazy @Carl Kotte... I personally would never sell my Teruyasu Arawijuf, this unknown maker does wonders with handles and F&F. Poor steel treatment but we don't care, we all hate that other maker ...


----------



## BillHanna

4rgedCarbon said:


> What do you mean by Shig Nakiri?


I was just messin' around, back when there was only speculation on what might be available.


----------



## hendrix

But generally TA’s are otherwise only available on the planet Htrae...



ModRQC said:


> You're crazy @Carl Kotte... I personally would never sell my Teruyasu Arawijuf, this unknown maker does wonders with handles and F&F. Poor steel treatment but we don't care, we all hate that other maker ...


----------



## ModRQC

hendrix said:


> But generally TA’s are otherwise only available on the planet Htrae...



Wonderful planet... I'd recommend you stop and have a meal at Grgrabl if you ever go there. Best Htraenite food is there.


----------



## valdim

ModRQC said:


> Wonderful planet... I'd recommend you stop and have a meal at Grgrabl if you ever go there. Best Htraenite food is there.


VhatDaFik?!?


----------



## captaincaed

This thread made it a long way since I've come out from under my rock after finals. I'm super impressed the the progress and organization so far. I'm happy to have my initial skepticism proven wrong on this one. Really cool project.


----------



## ModRQC

valdim said:


> VhatDaFik?!?





hendrix said:


> But generally TA’s are otherwise only available on the planet Htrae...



IDK...


----------



## valdim

captaincaed said:


> This thread made it a long way since I've come out from under my rock after finals. I'm super impressed the the progress and organization so far. I'm happy to have my initial skepticism proven wrong on this one. Really cool project.


Yeah, tbh, I was sceptical too. But these 4 guys are making a miracle happen.


----------



## RockyBasel

*KKF EDITION DALMAN HONYAKI UPDATE - MASS DROPPPPPPP!!!!!

Hi all,

things are being set into motion:
NKW will finalize all orders shortly. Sadly, we have crossed the limit of 30 Honyaki's by 20%. But there is an 80%-90% chance you will get your order. So odds are significantly in your favor.

NKW will confirm the lucky ones shortly. when he wakes up (always the issue)

NKW will make a list and use a random generator to finalize to the count of 30 Honyaki's.

We will only seek payment once the knives are near ready. So this means, we need you to confirm your order now, and we will seek payment in late-Feb, Early march, as the Honyaki mother-lode nears completion. 

We prefer you not to change your mind, but if personal circumstances dictate you have to back-out in Feb/Mar 2021, it is OK, as there will be avid KKF members ready to pounce, when you renounce! But please try not to - this is a trust and honor code forum. Someone else could have locked in your knife - please keep that in mind, but if you must, the forum will adapt. 

Payment will be via paypal to @RockyBasel, who will, in turn, pay Robin immediately for each invoice (one per region) - Robin will confirm payment to all KKF members who ordered. @alterwisser is my neighbor, he knows where I live, and he is particularly fond of very sharp cleavers, and has a strong inclination to want to use them. - so you have a safety guarantee on top of Paypal protection  

Once we finalize orders, we will estimate shipping and get you an approximate total price. 

Shipping will be handled within region - NKW for the US/Canada, RockyBasel for EU, and @lemeneid for APAC (including Aus of course)

special thanks to NKW who came up with this seemingly impossible idea. Super-special thanks to Robin, who approached us and said he would like to work with us. And another special thanks to @lemeneid who offered to help us receive the knives, and ship within APAC. And of course, extra special thanks to KKF and all the admins who monitor to make this all happen (DaveB, Matus, and all the others)

As the knives start to get made, I will ask Robin to post YouTube videos every so often. You will hear his knife-ramblings (which we all love to hear) about your knives, and how he is thinking about things, shaping the grind and geometry, etc. to make it come out exactly as he wants. Like he recently did for my batch

Remember, we are throwing in the hamon for free!!

We will plan another mass drop sometime next year, probably after middle of 2021 - already working many angles!*


----------



## valdim

Thanks @RockyBasel for the update! I have specified country/region with NKW, as it was instructed so far. I did not specify the knife length though...Should I do that now and should it be you or NKW again?


----------



## RockyBasel

valdim said:


> Thanks @RockyBasel for the update! I have specified country/region with NKW, as it was instructed so far. I did not specify the knife length though...Should I do that now and should it be you or NKW again?


Please specify knife length to NKW - he has the spreadsheet


----------



## ModRQC

Fingers crossed!

Thank you @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel @lemeneid @RDalman !

I gave two lengths to NKW in case there was a limited number per length. I realize now it was not necessary. Should I confirm length with him already with @valdim or can it wait that I would be picked first?


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel @lemeneid @RDalman !
> 
> I gave two lengths to NKW in case there was a limited number per length. I realize now it was not necessary. Should I confirm length with him already with @valdim or can it wait that I would be picked first?


Please let NKW know now, so we can estimate shipping


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Thanks for the update and a big thanks to everyone who made this possible. Looking forward to seeing if I made the cut!


----------



## Jeezuinn

Thanks to all that made this possible!


----------



## BillHanna

You guys are awesome. I wish the almighty dollar was on my side this holiday season, but alas.

Here’s to Round 2


----------



## captaincaed

Great work! Is it going to be a time burden on Robin to post extra videos?


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> Great work! Is it going to be a time burden on Robin to post extra videos?



he just posted one - without asking, so I don’t think so. But I will make sure we don’t intrude


----------



## Nagakin

We'll film the making of this drop big brother style @ Robin's. There will be a second drawing determining contestants.


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> he just posted one - without asking, so I don’t think so. But I will make sure we don’t intrude


Sweet!


----------



## ModRQC

IF I ever get one, and IF I ever BST, I'll make sure to get you your second chance first. 



BillHanna said:


> You guys are awesome. I wish the almighty dollar was on my side this holiday season, but alas.
> 
> Here’s to Round 2


----------



## AT5760

Nagakin said:


> We'll film the making of this drop big brother style @ Robin's.



Wait, is that the other shoe dropping on this? If you are selected to buy a knife, you have to move in with Robin, help/hinder him making the knives, and film a reality show?


----------



## esoo

Thanks to the organizers @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel for this. And thanks to @RDalman for dealing with us.

And if I don't get a knife from this round, I know the secret sauce for the future - order 30 from Robin, and sell 29 to KKF.


----------



## RDalman

I understand there's a high interest of seeing these puppies fart-quenched on cam. Don't know if YT will allow it but I can do my worst


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> I understand there's a high interest of seeing these puppies fart-quenched on cam. Don't know if YT will allow it but I can do my worst


Would love to see the quenching in action!


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> I understand there's a high interest of seeing these puppies fart-quenched on cam. Don't know if YT will allow it but I can do my worst


Vimeo? Live stream through Twitch? Instagram? Facebook? Zoom? Etc.


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> I understand there's a high interest of seeing these puppies fart-quenched on cam. Don't know if YT will allow it but I can do my worst



Internet famous: "1 smith, 1 knife" 

I was going to add a URL to a triathlon athlete who crapped himself on the run, but KKF killed the url as being offensive.


----------



## Jovidah

Kinda offtopic, but while we're talking about exotic quenching.... did anyone ever try to quench a blade in animal blood? Would be wicked for butcher knives or sujis to 'initiate' them early...


----------



## RockyBasel

Jovidah said:


> Kinda offtopic, but while we're talking about exotic quenching.... did anyone ever try to quench a blade in animal blood? Would be wicked for butcher knives or sujis to 'initiate' them early...


I have heard of knives quenched in Unicorn blood, but in the very far north reaches of the hemisphere


----------



## Simme

This is so awesome. Thank you All for your work. This is the start of 2021 turn around.


----------



## Nagakin

Jovidah said:


> Kinda offtopic, but while we're talking about exotic quenching.... did anyone ever try to quench a blade in animal blood? Would be wicked for butcher knives or sujis to 'initiate' them early...


I got curious too at some point and from what I could find the blood coagulates and the outcome is uneven.


----------



## Jovidah

Simme said:


> This is so awesome. Thank you All for your work. This is the start of 2021 turn around.


...honyaki quenched in corona vaccine? Imagine the marketing possibilities. "Cut your way to a healthier 2021"



Nagakin said:


> I got curious too at some point and from what I could find the blood coagulates and the outcome is uneven.


Yeah that crossed my mind too, but aren't there anti coagulants you could use to counter that? I don't know... probably more trouble than it's worth, but it just sounds so badass.


----------



## esoo

Jovidah said:


> Kinda offtopic, but while we're talking about exotic quenching.... did anyone ever try to quench a blade in animal blood? Would be wicked for butcher knives or sujis to 'initiate' them early...



Vinegar quench? Set the hamon and patina all in one easy step....


----------



## Carl Kotte

Way ahead of you. Already thinking of round 3.


----------



## MarcelNL

@nakiriknaifuwaifu May I kindly request that you post here once you have finished notifying the lucky sods so we all know if the wait is over?


----------



## BillHanna

Jovidah said:


> Yeah that crossed my mind too, but aren't there anti coagulants you could use to counter that? I don't know... probably more trouble than it's worth, but it just sounds so badass.


USP $$$$$


----------



## Jovidah

esoo said:


> Vinegar quench? Set the hamon and patina all in one easy step....


If you do don't confuse it with a vinaigrette. Unless you like miniature leopard print... 









Screenshot


Captured with Lightshot




prnt.sc





And that's after about 3 polishing practise sessions. Good practise though.


----------



## tchan001

Hon-fart gyuto


----------



## M1k3

Instead of molten salt, molten unicorn horns.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Alright - I'm up.
Good morning everyone.

HERE IS HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS: **please read this and then read it again *

Thanks to everyone for sending me messages. Unfortunately I was asleep when @RockyBasel posted so I didn't have the chance to follow up.

*Here's how sign ups will work:*
*Based on the past few days' interest...
The 30 knives will be distributed : 15 US (me) // 10 EU (@RockyBasel // 5 APAC (@lemeneid)
Of course, we would all like to take a knife for ourselves, so the available spots will be 14 US, 9 EU, 4 APAC.

I will be accepting orders from now till Saturday, 12PM Pacific Standard Time ~72 hours.

Please message me your information in this ~ E X A C T ~ format:
Some people have included/excluded a bunch of stuff, so please copy and paste this in. If you've already sent me a message, sorry for the inconvenience of repeating things. 

Title of message: ORDER - Dalman Honyaki *

*Region (US/EU/APAC):
Country:

Sizes:
1st choice:
2nd choice:
3rd choice:*
*4th choice:

Saturday afternoon I will randomly select the order, figure out sizing, and send everyone an update. *

*If you are selected, please treat this as actually ordering a custom knife (**because it is**). @RDalman will start making your knife and you are promising to pay for it a few months later. We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - It's COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system. 

~N O T E ~
I will still keep the waitlist open after Saturday and add people to it in order. 

Here is a recap on Dalman's pricing by size: *


Size (mm)SEKUSDEUR2705200621510240450053744121040004773921803500418343
*NOT INCLUDING SHIPPING, HANDLING, CUSTOMS, ETC.


*As Rocky said, we will be asking for payment when the orders are close to done around March. Further payment and pricing details (int'l and domestic shipping, packaging, etc.) will be announced when payment time comes near 

Thanks, *
*NKW *


SER]


----------



## ModRQC

Sent according to format - changed title of the PM accordingly.


----------



## ModRQC

What happened with this?

*NKW will confirm the lucky ones shortly. when he wakes up (always the issue)*


----------



## Chopper88

ModRQC said:


> Sent according to format - *changed title of the PM accordingly.*



Good, less competition


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*A note (and caution) on sizing: *

*Listing a size as your only preference or as all 4 of your preferences will NOT increase your chance of getting that size. 

I have a few messages from people only listing 1 size, so here's some detail as to how the sizes will be chosen: 

I will first randomly generate an order. Then, I will go through the list in that order and assign sizes based on the most preferred size that is available. 

For example, say you want a 210mm the most and are person 19/30 in line, and the first 18 people had 210mm as their first preference. Because there will be no more 210s available, I will select your second preference. *

*If there are no more 210s left and that is the only size you listed, I will assume you don't want the other sizes and will move on to the next person. 

You will automatically be added to the waitlist because there is no knife in the size you want. 

Hope this clears some stuff up. 
Thanks,
NKW*


----------



## valdim

Never EVER though KKF would be such fun and this warm, positive feeling of being part of a brotherhood.
I think this feeling is as good as sharp a Dalman honyaki knife is...


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Order sent.


----------



## pleue

Would like to weigh in as well. This reminds me of the best of KKF (folks gifting knives to struggling/green line cooks (PIF), other makers jumping to finish out the eamon burke massdrop, meets, etc.) Really happy to see this shift and will consider it a really big plus knife or no knife.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

I've been silently liking posts, but just want to say thanks to everyone for all the positive comments and feedback. It means a lot 
Let's make this happen!

Cheers,
NKW



(if you're just seeing this post, details on sign-ups have been posted above - please read through them if you're interested in entering the lottery for a knife)


----------



## MarcelNL

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *A note (and caution) on sizing: *
> 
> *Listing a size as your only preference or as all 4 of your preferences will NOT increase your chance of getting that size. *
> cut
> *I have a few messages from people only listing 1 size, so here's some detail as to how the sizes will be chosen: *
> 
> *If there are no more 210s left and that is the only size you listed, I will assume you don't want the other sizes and will move on to the next person.
> 
> You will automatically be added to the waitlist because there is no knife in the size you want. *


I am one of those, message well taken as exactly as I understood what it would mean listing 1 size!
Size matters ;-)


----------



## fritze

Thank you so much for all your good work!


----------



## lemeneid

M1k3 said:


> Vimeo? Live stream through Twitch? Instagram? Facebook? Zoom? Etc.


OnlyFans


----------



## TM001

This went really fast and with little drama. Well run guys.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

bump for the EU folks waking up (no new info here):

*HERE IS HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS: please read this and then read it again 

Here's how sign ups will work:
Based on the past few days' interest...
The 30 knives will be distributed : 15 US (me) // 10 EU (@RockyBasel // 5 APAC (@lemeneid)
Of course, we would all like to take a knife for ourselves, so the available spots will be 14 US, 9 EU, 4 APAC.

I will be accepting orders from now till Saturday, 12PM Pacific Standard Time ~72 hours.

Please message me your information in this ~ E X A C T ~ format:
Some people have included/excluded a bunch of stuff, so please copy and paste this in. If you've already sent me a message, sorry for the inconvenience of repeating things.*

*Title of message: ORDER - Dalman Honyaki*

*Region (US/EU/APAC):
Country:

Sizes:
1st choice:
2nd choice:
3rd choice:*
*4th choice:

Saturday afternoon I will randomly select the order, figure out sizing, and send everyone an update.

If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because it is). @RDalman will start making your knife and you are promising to pay for it a few months later. We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - It's COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but please try your best to adhere to the honor system.

~N O T E ~
I will still keep the waitlist open after Saturday and add people to it in order.

Here is a recap on Dalman's pricing by size:*


Size (mm)SEKUSDEUR2705200621510240450053744121040004773921803500418343
*NOT INCLUDING SHIPPING, HANDLING, CUSTOMS, ETC.


*As Rocky said, we will be asking for payment when the orders are close to done around March. Further payment and pricing details (int'l and domestic shipping, packaging, etc.) will be announced when payment time comes near *


//


*A note (and caution) on sizing:

Listing a size as your only preference or as all 4 of your preferences will NOT increase your chance of getting that size.

I have a few messages from people only listing 1 size, so here's some detail as to how the sizes will be chosen:

I will first randomly generate an order. Then, I will go through the list in that order and assign sizes based on the most preferred size that is available.

For example, say you want a 210mm the most and are person 19/30 in line, and the first 18 people had 210mm as their first preference. Because there will be no more 210s available, I will select your second preference.

If there are no more 210s left and that is the only size you listed, I will assume you don't want the other sizes and will move on to the next person.

You will automatically be added to the waitlist because there is no knife in the size you want.


Thanks again,
NKW*


----------



## 9fingeredknife

This is truly amazing, thanks everyone for their hard work. Sometimes messages boards can get ugly, but this shows how fantastic they can be as well. Kudos to everyone


----------



## Michi

Bloody awesome effort getting this to happen. Thank you!


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks @Michi - this is the first but not the last!


----------



## deskjockey

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Thanks for the reply Angie. I was getting a "you have insufficient privileges to reply here" but I no longer see that. All good - and hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> Thanks again,
> NKW



For myself, this was caused by the Google and Gmail problems. When Google fixed their problems, things worked again. I had this same issue on other websites too FWIW.


----------



## LostHighway

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks @Michi - this is the first but not the last!



I really hope this proves worth doing for Rob Dalman and that it doesn't take too much of a toll on you and @nakiriknaifuwaifu. I really hope to see more of these group buys and @RDalman, @HSC /// Knives, @Kippington, @Dave Martell , and Shi.Han would all be on my short list*. I'm particularly interested in work in 52100 and selected stainless and semi-stainless steels (AEB-L, ZWear, ZTuff, Dalman's HSS1, 14C28N, Sleipner, A2, Nitro-V, and CPM154/RWL-34).

*not to slight @DevinT, @RRLOVER, Marko Tsourkan, Joe Schrum/Halcyon Forge and a long list of other excellent makers but they are variously semi-retired, too busy, well beyond my means, or I'm just not that familiar with their work. I did tilt my short list toward makers who are at least semi active on KKF (save Shi.Han to my knowledge) and those working in steels of my primary personal interest.


----------



## tchan001

A Devin massdrop would be amazing.


----------



## ModRQC

Hey guys, call me stupid if there's something I missed along the way, but why don't you make the order to Dalman according to the choice made by those that will be randomly picked? Has he already began production? If you know what are the choices for the 27 remaining units by Sunday morning, he could work with those numbers?


----------



## RDalman

ModRQC said:


> Hey guys, call me stupid if there's something I missed along the way, but why don't you make the order to Dalman according to the choice made by those that will be randomly picked? Has he already began production? If you know what are the choices for the 27 remaining units by Sunday morning, he could work with those numbers?


I have x nr of blades of each size pre-prepared. But it looks like 99% sure everyone will be able to get their desired size.


----------



## alterwisser

RDalman said:


> I have x nr of blades of each size pre-prepared. But it looks like 99% sure everyone will be able to get their desired size.



guess I’m the 1%


----------



## ModRQC

RDalman said:


> I have x nr of blades of each size pre-prepared. But it looks like 99% sure everyone will be able to get their desired size.



Explains everything thanks!


----------



## Chopper88

Is that a spoiler on the latest numbers?


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Is that a spoiler on the latest numbers?


It's still possible to signup interest to NKW so we'll see how it turns out. But so far so good


----------



## Jovidah

Can we still sign up for 225mm gyutos?


----------



## ModRQC

You can either buy 240 and regrind it  or buy 210 and hope it’s in the longest end of Dalman’s usual 215-220mm for these.


----------



## valdim

@RDalman - What is the possibility to personalize (like kanji or some symbol) the knives from the first Massdrop on KKF? I don't mean something that may turn into extra cost increasing for the smith.
I know I should put the idea earlier.


----------



## RDalman

valdim said:


> @RDalman - What is the possibility to personalize (like kanji or some symbol) the knives from the first Massdrop on KKF? I don't mean something that may turn into extra cost increasing for the smith.
> I know I should put the idea earlier.


Like what would that be? I have regular letter stamps, probably dont feel like trying any elaborate freehand kanji stuff.


----------



## ModRQC

Just the maker’s branding suits me well. I remember the discussion here of engraving a KKF kanji or something but I don’t think it pertained to Dalman’s agreement for this. If there is one though I’m also fine with that. If I’m picked I’m mostly interested in getting the knife.


----------



## ian

Eh, regular D is perfect.

Although in my experience, if you have any small children that can chisel “kkf” on them in horrible handwriting, the resale value may go up by 200%, which might be nice.


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Eh, regular D is perfect.
> 
> Although in my experience, if you have any small children that can chisel “kkf” on them in horrible handwriting, the resale value may go up by 200%, which might be nice.


Kiddo here is two years past the magic 5


----------



## IsoJ

ian said:


> Eh, regular D is perfect.
> 
> Although in my experience, if you have any small children that can chisel “kkf” on them in horrible handwriting, the resale value may go up by 200%, which might be nice.


Or left handed after bottle of Swedish moonshine, no childlabor needed


----------



## captaincaed

I goofed and put 210 as my first choice and 240 as my second when I was really tired. Anyone out there in the opposite boat? Anyone wish they'd signed up for a 210?

If so, shoot me a message, let's try to arrange a swap, and once it's arranged, let NKW know. If not, no big!


----------



## RDalman

captaincaed said:


> I goofed and put 210 as my first choice and 240 as my second when I was really tired. Anyone out there in the opposite boat? Anyone wish they'd signed up for a 210?
> 
> If so, shoot me a message, let's try to arrange a swap, and once it's arranged, let NKW know. If not, no big!


Probably no trouble to change!


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> Like what would that be? I have regular letter stamps, probably dont feel like trying any elaborate freehand kanji stuff.





RDalman said:


> Kiddo here is two years past the magic 5


@Carl Kotte


----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> @Carl Kotte


Stockholm terrorists are not welcome currently, sorry. That's also why curly maple>masur birch.


----------



## RDalman

IsoJ said:


> Or left handed after bottle of Swedish moonshine, no childlabor needed


I'm not good with moonshine, would probably forget to change stamps and put three K's 

Edit, should hire a Finn for proper moonshine work.


----------



## IsoJ

RDalman said:


> I'm not good with moonshine, would probably forget to change stamps and put three K's


No stamps, freehand chiseling


----------



## valdim

ModRQC said:


> Just the maker’s branding suits me well. I remember the discussion here of engraving a KKF kanji or something but I don’t think it pertained to Dalman’s agreement for this. If there is one though I’m also fine with that. If I’m picked I’m mostly interested in getting the knife.


Hm...I dont remember such discussion. I am sorry to suggest something that was already discussed.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*~~~ U P D A T E ~~~*​
*LOTTERY SIGN UPS WILL CLOSE IN 24 HOURS *


*Thanks to everyone who have sent me messages: 

Here are the sign ups so far: 

[][][] IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER [][][]*
*This order does not reflect who will get their knives first.*


@0x0x@9fingeredknife@AT5760@Bcos17@captaincaed@childermass@Chopper88@Cool_charlie@daddy yo yo@Darktrader@demcav@DoubleJJ@dough@EShin@esoo@fritze@Giovanny Torres@hendrix@ian@JayS20@Jeezuinn@JoBone@Keat@LostHighway@Luke_G@MarcelNL@Marcelo Amaral@Michi@mmiinngg@ModRQC@Moooza@MowgFace@Nagakin@Ochazuke@pleue@Simme@Slim278@tchan001@TM001@toddnmd@TSF415@valdim@Whit3Nitro@WildBoar@xxxclx@zeaderan@DrEriksson@Doug@drsmp@stereo.pete@WifeNotUnderstand@picturepoet @benhendy@Evan Estern @Vdark 

*As of this post, I have replied to everyone who sent me a PM and have them listed here.* 
*IN THE OFF CHANCE I MISSED YOU, PLEASE PM ME AGAIN WITHIN 24 HOURS SO I CAN ADD YOU (earlier is better)*

*I will update this chart again in 23 hours (11AM Pacific Standard Time), so if you send me a message after this was posted, please check at that time to make sure I've got you. *


*Here is how I will do things: *

*People will be sorted into groups by region (North America, EU, and APAC). *
*They will be randomly assigned a number (1, 2, 3, etc.) *
*I will use power of the universe to generate random numbers (random.org uses radio signals from random atmospheric noise) to determine the order*
*All people will be notified on a post similar to this with their region, username, and their most preferred size*
*Also, @RDalman is willing to do some lefty grinds, but I will add that on later after the final list is posted. Don't want too many PMs the day before the deadline. 

Thanks again, *
NKW


----------



## ModRQC

valdim said:


> Hm...I dont remember such discussion. I am sorry to suggest something that was already discussed.



Back when they were trying to deal with a J-maker IIRC. A lot of pages ago now...


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Bloody awesome effort getting this to happen. Thank you!



And for the general reader, if you haven't noticed, both @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel are new members - only joined in 2020!! Super cool that new members are injecting community spirit into KKF. Good on ya guys!

I am even having fun watching from the sidelines. Maybe if there is another round I'll be in a better position to participate!


----------



## lemeneid

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Also, @RDalman is willing to do some lefty grinds, but I will add that on later after the final list is posted. Don't want too many PMs the day before the deadline.
> 
> Thanks again, *
> NKW


How about western handles


----------



## RDalman

lemeneid said:


> How about western handles


Negative


----------



## esoo

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Also, @RDalman is willing to do some lefty grinds, but I will add that on later after the final list is posted. Don't want too many PMs the day before the deadline. *



I believe those are called proper handed grinds and I for one will be interested.


----------



## fritze

Are the kives not symmetrical?


----------



## ModRQC

fritze said:


> Are the kives not symmetrical?



Hamon will only be on your favorite cutting side...


----------



## ModRQC

esoo said:


> I believe those are called proper handed grinds and I for one will be interested.



Ain't that right...


----------



## fritze

And Hamon on both sides costs twice as much!


----------



## ModRQC

esoo said:


> I believe those are called poorer handed grinds and I for one will be interested.



FIFY


----------



## RDalman

fritze said:


> Are the kives not symmetrical?


Yes I grind symmetrical (or try) If some are left handed I can "allow" some extra lefty friendlieness, because my hands gravitate to that so I normally "fight" that to not unintentionally making all lefties


----------



## juice

esoo said:


> I believe those are called proper handed grinds and I for one will be interested.


*correct-handed


----------



## valdim

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I will use power of the universe to generate random numbers (random.org uses radio signals from random atmospheric noise) to determine the order


I will use power of the Force to make the proper noise for the proper numbers...


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> No way, so it’s not an M and ends with i?


Munetoshi are great knives. I’m a member of munetoshi appreciation society.


----------



## Carl Kotte

valdim said:


> I will use power of the Force to make the proper noise for the proper numbers...


May the forge be with you!


----------



## childermass

RDalman said:


> Yes I grind symmetrical (or try) If some are left handed I can "allow" some extra lefty friendlieness, because my hands gravitate to that so I normally "fight" that to not unintentionally making all lefties



I for my part would be fine with symmetrical too, only thing to spoil my day would be a righty bias.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> *correct-handed


----------



## MarcelNL

juice said:


> *correct-handed


tsss, is that a sort of cogntive dissonance reduction?


----------



## ModRQC

There's not even a debate here... you know a grind is correct, or proper, when it is done right.

'Nuff said.


----------



## esoo

ModRQC said:


> There's not even a debate here... you know a grind is correct, or proper, when it is done properly.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



FIFY


----------



## ModRQC

Proper and poorer was a much better fit though but - conceded.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Is it tonight we find out if we are the chosen ones?


----------



## RDalman

Whit3Nitro said:


> Is it tonight we find out if we are the chosen ones?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


>




*Indeed. As @RDalman says, the chosen ones will be selected in an hour. *
*
Everyone that will be entered into the lottery is listed in the chart (a page or two before this), and I've tagged everyone so they're aware. 
*
*IF YOUR NAME IS NOT LISTED YOU WILL NOT BE ENTERED 
IF I MISSED YOU PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP*


*Okay - that's all for now  *
*I'm glad I could meet so many members and make a lot of friends. All the best to everyone.

Cheers,
NKW

 *


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

* CLOSED *​


----------



## jeffr

Hi,
Please let me know if any sizes are still available for shipping to Sydney AU please? Sorry about my late response. interested in 210-240mm if possible. 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## valdim

jeff_hK7 said:


> Hi,
> Please excuse me if I missed an earlier post but do we have estimated prices for each size please, with approx shipping to Sydney AU please?


It seems, and beleive me ,you missed a lot, dude.


----------



## jeffr

valdim said:


> You missed a lot, dude.





valdim said:


> It seems, and beleive me ,you missed a lot, dude.


Yeah I know. I realise. I have a demanding life outside knives. I just saw @RDalman post re prices and possibilities of a lefty at the end of run. Wouldn't mind a one but I don't suffer from Fomo.


----------



## ModRQC

Closed to me is closed.


----------



## valdim

ModRQC said:


> Closed to me is closed.


Means, destiny=NKW=the random atmospheric noise has the last word.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Suspense is killing me...


----------



## DrEriksson

The suspense is so thick you’d need something to cut it. Just can’t figure out what...


----------



## valdim

...and I think it is about time to face the destiny.


----------



## valdim

DrEriksson said:


> The suspense is so thick you’d need something to cut it. Just can’t figure out what...


A Dalman honyaki?


----------



## ModRQC

valdim said:


> A Dalman honyaki?



Whoever heard of such a thing?


----------



## valdim

ModRQC said:


> Whoever heard of such a thing?


NKW knows best.


----------



## esoo

It's a lot like hitting refresh as you watch the tracking of an inbound knife


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Results: ​
Everyone was assigned a number. Numbers were chosen at random (blindly, so I didn't know who was getting chosen). The order of numbers generated is the order of participants below.

Bold = selected. <I'll update sizes for those people later today>

Unbolded = order of waitlist

If you're interested in seeing the raw data, I can post that too.

Big thank you to everyone for their encouragement and participation. Congratulations to those on the list - and to those on the waitlist, with luck there will be more massdrops to come!

All best,
NKW

APAC: 

Spots - 4
People - 7


*@Jeezuinn *
*@Michi*
*@benhendy*
*@WifeNotUnderstand*
@toddnmd
@tchan001
@Moooza


EU: 

Spots - 9
People - 16


*@JayS20*
*@childermass *
*@EShin*
*@Giovanny Torres *
*@fritze *
*@MarcelNL*
*@mmiinngg*
*@Chopper88*
*@0x0x*
@picturepoet
@Whit3Nitro
@Luke_G
@daddy yo yo
@DrEriksson
@valdim
@Simme


US/CAN: 

Spots - 14
People - 32(!)


*@Ochazuke *
*@DoubleJJ*
*@drsmp *
*@captaincaed*
*@JoBone*
*@TM001*
*@Darktrader*
*@LostHighway*
*@9fingeredknife*
*@Marcelo Amaral*
*@esoo*
*@AT5760*
*@ian*
*@WildBoar *
@stereo.pete
@Cool_charlie
@Nagakin
@xxxclx
@Vdark
@Slim278
@dough
@TSF415
@zeaderan
@Bcos17
@hendrix
@Keat
@Evan Estern
@Doug
@demcav
@MowgFace
@ModRQC
@pleue


----------



## esoo




----------



## valdim

Congratulations to those selected.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Well done to all the lucky winners and well done to the organisers. Hopefully I’ll be successful next time round.


----------



## DrEriksson

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Results: ​



Guess I’m out then. Big thanks for all your great work. Congratulations to the lucky ones who were chosen!


----------



## TSF415

Now can we hurry up and get this done so I can get back to jumping out of bed every time @RDalman posts on Instagram! 

Congrats everyone who was chosen, and great work by the organizers.


----------



## Chopper88

Congrats to all who are picked, and best of luck next time for those who didn't get lucky this time! 

Many thanks so far, and in advance as well @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @lemeneid and @RDalman!

Fingers crossed now for the most preferred size as well


----------



## valdim

Well...from another point of view, MAY BE I saved at least 400 euro...


----------



## ModRQC

I knew it... my usual absence of any luck whatsoever.

No biggie - then it's Denka time.

I hope you all like your RD's Honyakis guys, congrats and thanks for the efforts deployed by the organizers.


----------



## captaincaed

I would normally never off this up to a square knife user, buuuut


----------



## Giovanny Torres

I'm a lucky one! 
Big thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu ,@RockyBasel ,@lemeneid @RDalman for making this possible.
I've tried to get a Dalman before on his own website sales and for sure is a hard knife to get.

Edited to add lemeneid to thank him


----------



## fritze

Wow, I am one of the lucky ones, too. 
Thank you (@nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @lemeneid and @RDalman ) so much for making this happen!


----------



## JayS20

Congrats to all who were picked. 
Also quite some newer members like @TM001 , @Darktrader , @9fingeredknife 
What an explosive start into your journey here.
Thanks to all involved.


----------



## MarcelNL

the music was just playing, now I'm cranking up the volume...sorry neighbours!


----------



## drsmp

Wow ! What a pleasant surprise. Thanks to our members that made this happen - @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @lemeneid and @RDalman !! On the upside for all that misssed out, you’ll have much less competition on the website jumpballs!


----------



## demcav

That was FUN! Maybe next time for me (or B/S/T  later)...great work on the part of the organizers!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Congrats, welcome and thank you! @nakiriknaifuwaifu you’ve done a great job from start to finish. Even your pick of winners is exquisite!


----------



## Evan Estern

i knew it was a long shot. Thanks anyway for the opportunity!


----------



## Luftmensch

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Results: ​
> Everyone was assigned a number. Numbers were chosen at random (blindly, so I didn't know who was getting chosen). The order of numbers generated is the order of participants below.
> 
> Bold = selected. <I'll update sizes for those people later today>
> 
> Unbolded = order of waitlist
> 
> If you're interested in seeing the raw data, I can post that too.
> 
> Big thank you to everyone for their encouragement and participation. Congratulations to those on the list - and to those on the waitlist, with luck there will be more massdrops to come!
> 
> All best,
> NKW
> 
> APAC:
> 
> Spots - 4
> People - 7
> 
> 
> *@Jeezuinn *
> *@Michi*
> *@benhendy*
> *@WifeNotUnderstand*
> @toddnmd
> @tchan001
> @Moooza
> 
> 
> EU:
> 
> Spots - 9
> People - 16
> 
> 
> *@JayS20*
> *@childermass *
> *@EShin*
> *@Giovanny Torres *
> *@fritze *
> *@MarcelNL*
> *@mmiinngg*
> *@Chopper88*
> *@0x0x*
> @picturepoet
> @Whit3Nitro
> @Luke_G
> @daddy yo yo
> @DrEriksson
> @valdim
> @Simme
> 
> 
> US/CAN:
> 
> Spots - 14
> People - 32(!)
> 
> 
> *@Ochazuke *
> *@DoubleJJ*
> *@drsmp *
> *@captaincaed*
> *@JoBone*
> *@TM001*
> *@Darktrader*
> *@LostHighway*
> *@9fingeredknife*
> *@Marcelo Amaral*
> *@esoo*
> *@AT5760*
> *@ian*
> *@WildBoar *
> @stereo.pete
> @Cool_charlie
> @Nagakin
> @xxxclx
> @Vdark
> @Slim278
> @dough
> @TSF415
> @zeaderan
> @Bcos17
> @hendrix
> @Keat
> @Evan Estern
> @Doug
> @demcav
> @MowgFace
> @ModRQC
> @pleue





Congratulations to all the winners. For those who missed out, there will be other opportunities. 

And again, a massive round of applause to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @RDalman and @lemeneid for making this happen




nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> If you're interested in seeing the raw data, I can post that too.



Maybe? I am a data nerd . Nice to see the basic data though!

The thing that strikes me, is that each region had a demand roughly twice the supply. That means no matter where you were in the world... the odds of being selected were pretty much 50% (not bad odds). Some luck in the distribution of participants and good partitioning by @nakiriknaifuwaifu made this quite fair! 

Excellent!


----------



## toddnmd

Congratulations to the winners! I commend @nakiriknaifuwaifu , @RockyBasel , and @lemeneid for organizing it so well. And of course a huge thanks to @RDalman for making this happen!!!


----------



## IsoJ

Thanks for organizers and Robin to make this happen. Congrats to all winners . Fingers crossed evererybody stays safe and this goes smoothly thru. 

Now how about those convex grinds with kurouchi finish


----------



## EShin

Thank you @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @lemeneid and @RDalman from me, too! What an effort. Didn't think I'd be among the lucky ones. Having relatives in Switzerland helped maybe (at least, it will help for getting the knife as cheap as possible  ). Feel a bit bad for all the people who didn't get chosen, but seems like there will be more chances in the future!


----------



## ModRQC

This is no time to feel bad but one to celebrate your luck and those that made it possible. Everybody had a fair chance at this and the draw had to sort this out one way or another. I for one can either be mad, either look at this like 750$ of knives already commited to. All the possibilities...  

Or just a Denka, or any other 550 USD knife that willl have @Carl Kotte laugh.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ModRQC said:


> This is no time to feel bad but one to celebrate your luck and those that made it possible. Everybody had a fair chance at this and the draw had to sort this out one way or another. I for one can either be mad, either look at this like 750$ of knives already commited to. All the possibilities...
> 
> Or just a Denka, or any other 550 USD knife that willl have @Carl Kotte laugh.


What can I say?! Knives are funny


----------



## valdim

I am sorry., didnt mean to spoil.


----------



## Darktrader

I am fortunate to be one of the lucky ones. My thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @lemeneid and @RDalman for organizing and pulling this off so well. Being new to KKF I also want to acknowledge the members who have answered my questions and have provided their wisdom from their experiences.


----------



## childermass

Thanks to all involved in making this happen, you are awesome!
I‘m glad I got picked, I‘m always too slow to get one of Robin‘s knives the normal ways.


----------



## stereo.pete

Congrats to the winners! Thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel @lemeneid and @RDalman ! Looking forward too seeing some pictures of the finished knives when the time is right.


----------



## Carl Kotte

childermass said:


> Thanks to all involved in making this happen, you are awesome!
> I‘m glad I got picked, I‘m always too slow to get one of Robin‘s knives the normal ways.


Congrats!!!


----------



## mmiinngg

Holding my breath because of this fart quenching story and mostly to get the desired size, but that's already a good newz!


----------



## juice

mmiinngg said:


> fart quenching


This nearly got me over the line to throw my hat into the ring, this idea.


----------



## RockyBasel

Now the show begins - March delivery.

We will ask Robin to keep us all
Posted on progress

Thanks for all the interest everyone!


----------



## esoo

@nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and @lemeneid deserve great heaping thanks for putting this together. The easy part is done. The harder part will be in March doing the packing and shipping. 

Maybe I missed it, but for those of us that made the lottery, was there a post about which size we ended up with?


----------



## RDalman

esoo said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and @lemeneid deserve great heaping thanks for putting this together. The easy part is done. The harder part will be in March doing the packing and shipping.
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but for those of us that made the lottery, was there a post about which size we ended up with?


Yes. *Everyone will get their desired size. Will be back with progress  *


----------



## RDalman

Looks like I have masur birch for about a third of the knives. So a third of you will get the seemingly most desired masur birch, at random. Another lottery


----------



## juice

RDalman said:


> the seemingly most desired masur birch


Can confirm this handle is great


----------



## RDalman

juice said:


> Can confirm this handle is great


As a guitarist, nice curly maple is not bad either


----------



## Carl Kotte

As a father cocobolo has a special place in my heart.


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> As a guitarist, nice curly maple is not bad either


How 'bout Koa?


----------



## alterwisser

Congrats to the winners and I hope at least a few of them are new members of the DSKS (Dalman secret knife society!)

i will send you invoices for your annual dues upon receipt of your knife!

Signed: Vice Chairman of the Dalman secret knife society


----------



## juice

RDalman said:


> As a guitarist, nice curly maple is not bad either


Maple LOOKS great (flame, quilt, whatever), but it's so damn heavy. I had a Carvin DC400 that was all maple, and you just about had to play it sitting down  It was also a touch bright


----------



## RDalman

juice said:


> Maple LOOKS great (flame, quilt, whatever), but it's so damn heavy. I had a Carvin DC400 that was all maple, and you just about had to play it sitting down  It was also a touch bright


I was more thinking it FEELS great in a neck actually . True on heavy but I think it's not more than a gram or two difference in a wa handle. Just squared up masur for handles day..


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Results on sizing - everyone wins!*​
Everyone got their first choice!
As always, if I made a mistake, please PM me.

@RDalman @RockyBasel @lemeneid

*APAC:*


@Jeezuinn240@Michi210@benhendy240@WifeNotUnderstand240@tchan001240

*1 person requested their order transferred to Tchan001


*EU:*


@JayS20240@childermass180@EShin210@Giovanny Torres210@fritze240 - L@MarcelNL210@mmiinngg240@Chopper88240@0x0x240

*US:*


@Ochazuke180@DoubleJJ240@drsmp240@captaincaed240@JoBone210@TM001210@Darktrader210@LostHighway240@9fingeredknife240 - L@Marcelo Amaral270@esoo210 - L@AT5760210@ian240@WildBoar240


----------



## 0x0x

RDalman said:


> Looks like I have masur birch for about a third of the knives. So a third of you will get the seemingly most desired masur birch, at random. Another lottery



Yes please


----------



## lemeneid

RDalman said:


> Yes. *Everyone will get their desired size. Will be back with progress  *


A 360mm honyaki?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

lemeneid said:


> A 360mm honyaki?



Dude don't do this to me  It's too late here... I checked my post like 7 times trying to find where I mistakenly listed "360"


----------



## Chopper88

Awesome that it worked out this way regarding sizes! Congrats again everyone!
Also interesting to see there is more variety in the most preferred sizes than I anticipated, lots of love for 210 as well.

I don't know the choices of the organizers, but awesome to see there is at least one badass who picked 270


----------



## valdim

It gets more and more painful to read this thread.
Jeeeeeeaaaaaalosy....as thick as cleaver
On the other hand - happy for all.


----------



## JayS20

RDalman said:


> Looks like I have masur birch for about a third of the knives. So a third of you will get the seemingly most desired masur birch, at random. Another lottery


I would actually prefer a nice curly Maple. Your Masur Birch ones are indeed really nice though.


----------



## RDalman

lemeneid said:


> A 36 mm honyaki?


For sure  I have changed your order now to a 36x5 honyaki.


----------



## RDalman

Someone liked this 1,5 yrs old timelapse video today so I was reminded of it. Share for those who can see, since you guys seemed to like videos.


----------



## 9fingeredknife

daddy yo yo said:


> How 'bout Koa?


 Isn't Koa an irritant? might not want it for a handle unless its lacquered.


----------



## ian

I’m not picky about the wood. If possible, though, I’d like mine ribbed for extra grip and with a butt plug to pull the balance way back. It’d be great if you could make a larger, sort of oval shaped ferrule that’s a different color than the handle, too.


----------



## Chopper88

ian said:


> I’m not picky about the wood. If possible, though, I’d like mine ribbed for extra grip and with a butt plug to pull the balance way back. It’d be great if you could make a larger, sort of oval shaped ferrule that’s a different color than the handle, too.



Considering these specific requests, I'm surprised you didn't opt for a 270


----------



## drsmp

Since you’ll be quenching in unicorn blood, how about unicorn horn ferrules? The rainbow colors would look really spiffy with the maple/birch handles?
@ian a buttplug on the end of a razor sharp knife sounds pretty dangerous, may want to go with a more standard end cap ? Robin could make you one of his infamous Birgersson handles and reverse mount it for you


----------



## ModRQC

Jeeeeeeez...

just seeing the list with the size attribution got me all excited, and I’m not in it. Would be all but pissing my pants in anticipation if I was there.

I know of 30 kids this year that won’t care in the slightest about Christmas vacation and just can’t wait for spring break to happen already.


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> I’m not picky about the wood. If possible, though, I’d like mine ribbed for extra grip and with a butt plug to pull the balance way back. It’d be great if you could make a larger, sort of oval shaped ferrule that’s a different color than the handle, too.


Can do


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> Looks like I have masur birch for about a third of the knives. So a third of you will get the seemingly most desired masur birch, at random. Another lottery



Not worried about this lottery as either will look good. 

Now about that lefty-biased grind lottery.....


----------



## LostHighway

If possible, I'd prefer figured maple to masur birch but I don't need the ian-style version with the ribs, butt plug and vibrator motor. I feel it shifts the balance too far back for my taste.


----------



## RDalman

I assumed lefties would let NKW or someone of us know that with their orders so I can know who wants and not


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> I assumed lefties would let NKW or someone of us know that with their orders so I can know who wants and not



NKW said to wait until this part was done - will let him know now.


----------



## ian

After being reminded of that handle you made for Bjorn, I’m now actually worried that you’re going to call my bluff and make me the penis handle. Please don’t.


----------



## childermass

I think I have brought up the whole lefty thing as I asked NKW about it who in turn brought it up to Robin.
(After being told that the normal grind will be 50/50 I am no longer looking for anything more lefty specific as I‘m perfectly fine with symmetrical.)

I believe NKW will ask everybody about their preferences soon.


----------



## mmiinngg

Such a great news. The waiting period even if not long at all already feels like a pain . 
Waiting forward to try your knives @RDalman 
Special Thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and of course @RDalman who put this togheter!


----------



## esoo

Was looking at the curly maple handles and struck by the thought that you could dye them pink, add a Hello Kitty to the end and make a Dalman version of "Hello Shiggy"

And then I thought, dye the handle black, add a Darth Vader to the end and you'd end up with "Darth Knife" Now that would be a handle I could get behind.

Apparently, I'm not really into doing the day job this morning.


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Someone liked this 1,5 yrs old timelapse video today so I was reminded of it. Share for those who can see, since you guys seemed to like videos.



You’re so fast and make things look so random!


----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> After being reminded of that handle you made for Bjorn, I’m now actually worried that you’re going to call my bluff and make me the penis handle. Please don’t.


Too late!


----------



## captaincaed

I'm going to thank @nakiriknaifuwaifu fr good formatting on his posts. Super easy to read. The unsung hero of this whole process.

Also, +1 for the handle @ian deserves.


----------



## ian

Chopper88 said:


> Considering these specific requests, I'm surprised you didn't opt for a 270



240mm seemed more true to size, in my experience.


----------



## RDalman

Mr long iansson 


ian said:


> 240mm seemed more true to size, in my experience.


----------



## ModRQC

He does watch porn when sharpening - his own words.  I'd be worried to bring the wrong handle thing to the stone with this penis handle, if I were him.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@esoo @RDalman 

Thanks for the reminder.

*[][][] IMPORTANT [][][]*​*Lefty crew** - could you please PM me with a message saying you'd like a lefty grind?

I'll add an L to your order on the knife sizing chart when that's been marked. 

Since Robin will begin working on the knives soon, please message me by Friday so I can tally things up for him. 

Also, a few people have messaged me regarding changing their knife length. The deadline for that will be Friday too (so speak now or forever hold your peace heh). 

Thank you, 
NKW*


----------



## Chopper88

Do we have any say in the handle choice, or is really completely random?
I signed up for a curly maple handle, and would be happy with that as well, however hearing about the possibility of a masur birch got me excited...


----------



## RockyBasel

I think some people might be able to get the Masur birch - if they are lucky


----------



## Chopper88

Yeah I don't want to overcomplicate this whole order, hence asking with some reservations 
Certainly not getting picky after being one of the chosen ones, _and_ getting the most preferred size!

then!


----------



## DoubleJJ

Hell I’m not picky... unless it is in the shape of a penis and then @JoBone (no pun intended) will be rehandling it shortly after it arrives.


----------



## Michi

These ones have both the right shape _and_ the right color! I'm sure the handle part could be re-purposed…


----------



## Chopper88

Oh boy... I keep being amazed about all the crap mankind has produced throughout time.


----------



## WildBoar

ian said:


> II’d like mine ribbed ... and with a butt plug


Geeze man, you better hope no one quotes you out of context. Unless you accidentality posted this to KKF instead of to another forum...


----------



## Michi

I bet I got @ian worried now


----------



## ian

Man, you make one reference to a dick and everyone seems to want to pile on.


----------



## captaincaed

Jump on, I'd say. 2.5" of blue steel.


----------



## RDalman

Looks like ~20/30 are going to be able to get masur birch, and yes it will be randomly. Most of these blocks at the last of the stash are saved away ones with crazy-good figurings. Some of them comes with a "price" of a knot I will fill in with ca, but the figuring should be worth it in these cases.


----------



## RDalman




----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> View attachment 107255


Nice patterns! But what’s up with the shape? What happened to genitalia? These look awfully conventional.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Nice patterns! But what’s up with the shape? What happened to genitalia? These look awfully conventional.


The one for @ian is over in the corner, out of frame…


----------



## TM001

RDalman said:


> Looks like ~20/30 are going to be able to get masur birch, and yes it will be randomly. Most of these blocks at the last of the stash are saved away ones with crazy-good figurings. Some of them comes with a "price" of a knot I will fill in with ca, but the figuring should be worth it in these cases.



Both your curly maple and birch handles are very good looking. How does the ca glue affect finishing/oiling knife handles. I know wood turners often use ca glue to stabilize pieces and many of them use oil finishes.


----------



## RDalman

TM001 said:


> Both your curly maple and birch handles are very good looking. How does the ca glue affect finishing/oiling knife handles. I know wood turners often use ca glue to stabilize pieces and many of them use oil finishes.


It doesnt affect my oil finish no. I like to try and keep the finishes in the surfaces rather than on, to keep some wood feel.


----------



## 0x0x

I'd take the second from the right side


----------



## Jovidah

So which one of those is going on my 225? There must have been some mixup in the ordering process...


----------



## RDalman

They're all for Rocky this time around


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> They're all for Rocky this time around


Man, his employees are so spoiled!


----------



## Jovidah

So where do I send my application letter for a 0-hour contract? I'm not even asking for health benefits or a pension plan!


----------



## RockyBasel

Can’t wait to see how they will turn out


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

I was confused on how quickly this thread devolved into a cesspit, but then I remembered Robin is being paid in ""SEKs"" and it was only a matter of time. (_This is a joke_, actual info on currencies will be released closer to March) Anyway...

*Some quick info on grinds: *

*Default: symmetric 50/50 (which is lefty friendly) 

Lefty: slight lefty bias *

*Both options will be friendly to left-handed users. *


----------



## juice

*CORRECT-HANDED USERS


----------



## Luftmensch

Oh dear... Sometimes you just have to join the cesspit



RDalman said:


> It doesnt affect my oil finish no.



What are you going to use oil @ian's handle? It might be too slippery to provide a good grip...


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> *CORRECT-HANDED USERS



These Emojis are CORRECT-HANDED



This one is NOT


----------



## juice

Luftmensch said:


> What are you going to use oil @ian's handle? It might be too slippery to provide a good grip...


Avoid anything silicon-based, it can give some people real issues.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Avoid anything silicon-based, it can give some people real issues.


 
Give up the electronics!


----------



## coffeelover191919

yooo can i buy anyones knife 2nd hand after they get it? Hit me up!!! i'll take a 210 or 240, right handed! i missed this deadline


----------



## M1k3

Will anyone be doing an unboxing video? I think it'd be a cool if members would be willing to do it.


----------



## RockyBasel

Awesome idea!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Will anyone be doing an unboxing video? I think it'd be a cool if members would be willing to do it.


I hate those. Plz don’t encourage this obnoxious behaviour


----------



## RockyBasel

now I have to post one, just for Mr. Kotte


----------



## RockyBasel

Seriously, I want to post opening my box of 22 Dalman


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Seriously, I want to post opening my box of 22 Dalman


Do it!!!!


----------



## drsmp

The three big regional boxes would make an awesome video


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> Seriously, I want to post opening my box of 22 Dalman


Can you plz promise me that you say ”It’s raining dildos!” in that video!? If you do, I’ll watch it!


----------



## tchan001

I wonder if we get krytoniters with our honyaki.


----------



## DoubleJJ

Be careful!!! What you will get is.... Please send me the 5th one from the right that you opened 3rd because it’s grind is this, that or the other and it looks more whatever!


----------



## Michi

RockyBasel said:


> now I have to post one, just for Mr. Kotte


Make sure there is no beige wrapping. Bright red might be good?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

DoubleJJ said:


> Be careful!!! What you will get is.... Please send me the 5th one from the right that you opened 3rd because it’s grind is this, that or the other and it looks more whatever!



That is certainly a scary thought. 

Maybe I'll take photos and videos, send everything out, and then post


----------



## Whit3Nitro

RDalman said:


> Looks like ~20/30 are going to be able to get masur birch, and yes it will be randomly. Most of these blocks at the last of the stash are saved away ones with crazy-good figurings. Some of them comes with a "price" of a knot I will fill in with ca, but the figuring should be worth it in these cases.



This makes me even more sad that I didn’t make the cut!


----------



## Luke_G

Whit3Nitro said:


> This makes me even more sad that I didn’t make the cut!



same here


----------



## picturepoet

and here too


----------



## Carl Kotte

Not me


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> I hate those. Plz don’t encourage this *unboxish* behaviour


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Final Orders with Sizing and Grinds:* ​
Hello all, I hope everyone has been enjoying the winter holiday season thus far.

I've edited the spreadsheet with the few people that messaged me about switching sizes and requesting a lefty grind. Here's the finalized spreadsheet on sizes and grinds.

@RDalman @RockyBasel @lemeneid

*APAC:*


@Jeezuinn240@Michi210@benhendy240@WifeNotUnderstand240@tchan001240

*1 person requested their order transferred to Tchan001


*EU:*


@JayS20240@childermass180@EShin210@Giovanny Torres210@fritze240 @MarcelNL210@mmiinngg240@Chopper88240@0x0x240

*US:*


@Ochazuke180@DoubleJJ240@drsmp240@captaincaed240@JoBone210@TM001210@Darktrader210@LostHighway240@9fingeredknife240 - L@Marcelo Amaral270@esoo210 - L@AT5760210@ian240@WildBoar240

Best,
NKW


----------



## RDalman

Some handle fitting today. A fair bit left until the massdrop order is at this stage though


----------



## birdsfan

I never jumped in on this, as the US economy and the food industry is particularly uncertain at the moment. Seeing all those babies lined up, reinforces the fact that a Dalman has to be on my "must-try" list.


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> Some handle fitting today. A fair bit left until the massdrop order is at this stage though View attachment 108051



Wow, can’t wait to receive these! I think I can spot the HSS1 I am just feasting my eyes

Hopefully you will get the kiri boxes too - 

These knives will epic gifts for the lucky few


----------



## captaincaed

I bet the people getting these won't _really_ know what they have, but that's OK! When something is nice, anyone can tell.


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> I bet the people getting these won't _really_ know what they have, but that's OK! When something is nice, anyone can tell.


They won’t know at all. You are right. but when they start cutting, they will feel the difference 

Hope they don’t cut themselves and hope they they take good care of the knives


----------



## Chopper88

RockyBasel said:


> They won’t know at all. You are right. but when they start cutting, they will feel the difference
> 
> Hope they don’t cut themselves and hope they they take good care of the knives



Do you talk about knives at work?
There might be a chance at least some will think 'he's always raving about this, there's probably something special about this knife'. 

It's funny how this works, we once got a bottle of wine for Christmas from someone who has an extensive collection and drove to France multiple times a year to purchase. One colleague mentioned 'if it's from him, it's bound to be great', but it was actually really mediocre 
Bet no one will feel like this about his Dalman (and neither the Kaeru) though 


Edit: also, and I bet this goes without saying, but as long as you know what you're giving, it's good. 
I enjoy giving people things, and seeing them use/consume without any reservations.


----------



## RockyBasel

Chopper88 said:


> Do you talk about knives at work?
> There might be a chance at least some will think 'he's always raving about this, there's probably something special about this knife'.
> 
> It's funny how this works, we once got a bottle of wine for Christmas from someone who has an extensive collection and drove France multiple times a year to purchase. One colleague mentioned 'if it's from him, it's bound to be great', but it was actually really mediocre
> Bet no one will feel like this about his Dalman (and neither the Kaeru) though



The Dalmans are a work of art to look at - they are simply gorgeous knives that are excellent performers as well

The Kaeru as well are really special - but in a completely different category - but still amazing

And now we will have a Honyaki for KKF from Robin - it’s going to be epic


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh, and I never talk about knives at work


----------



## Chopper88

I get that as well though, there's a time and place for everything...


----------



## coffeelover191919

@RDalman , got space to make another 240, 50/50 grind (i'm simple) @ the going rate for the USA (I'm near NYC) ?


----------



## toddnmd

coffeelover191919 said:


> @RDalman , got space to make another 240, 50/50 grind (i'm simple) @ the going rate for the USA (I'm near NYC) ?



You do realize that you just publicly tried to jump in front of about 30 people who entered but weren’t selected, right?

Not a good look.


----------



## WildBoar

toddnmd said:


> You do realize that you just publicly tried to jump in front of about 30 people who entered but weren’t selected, right?
> 
> Not a good look.


You've picked up too much politeness while overseas  Coffeelover is from NYC, so that actually WAS pretty polite


----------



## rmrf

Such beautiful knives. I regret talking myself out of putting myself on the list.


----------



## Brnak

Very nice! I am sorry I missed the deadline.


----------



## pleue

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @Marcelo Amaral



@Marcelo Amaral Holler at the only 270 on the list  Congrats to all, looking forward to seeing the stack.


----------



## Jovidah

rmrf said:


> Such beautiful knives. I regret talking myself out of putting myself on the list.


Same... the wallet smiles, the heart aches...


----------



## JayS20

Jovidah said:


> Same... the wallet smiles, the heart aches...


The trick is to keep your wallet in a permanently depressed state


----------



## coffeelover191919

toddnmd said:


> You do realize that you just publicly tried to jump in front of about 30 people who entered but weren’t selected, right?
> 
> Not a good look.



i offered to pay him for a product. A simple yes or no from him would be 100% fine either way. If you don't ask, you'll never get? something like that..


----------



## juice

I guess the "stop digging" advice is likely to be ignored...

Edit: Surprise! I was right!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

21 pages full of side conversations is a lot to read through - which I imagine @coffeelover191919 did not do since he wasn't aware of the waitlist.

No worries, however @RDalman will not be making more knives (for this massdrop...edited for @juice)

@coffeelover191919 check out pages 8 and 14 of this thread and if you're still interested I can add you to the waitlist.


----------



## juice

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> No worries, however @RDalman will not be making more knives.


Man, I'd have put my name forward if I'd known these were Robin's last-ever knives! #EndOfAnEra


----------



## Jovidah

It's like the pyramids; the builders themselves are the last building block. Last knife gets extra special bone ferrule...


----------



## IsoJ

juice said:


> Man, I'd have put my name forward if I'd known these were Robin's last-ever knives! #EndOfAnEra


Drawer: hamon meet the dust


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> Man, I'd have put my name forward if I'd known these were Robin's last-ever knives! #EndOfAnEra


What happened to all the norwegian ’apprentices’?


----------



## LostHighway

Carl Kotte said:


> What happened to all the norwegian ’apprentices’?



There must be sacrifices to appease the Nordic gods.


----------



## coffeelover191919

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> 21 pages full of side conversations is a lot to read through - which I imagine @coffeelover191919 did not do since he wasn't aware of the waitlist.
> 
> No worries, however @RDalman will not be making more knives.
> 
> @coffeelover191919 check out pages 8 and 14 of this thread and if you're still interested I can add you to the waitlist.


I did not know of a wait list and am still interested in a 240mm with a nice Maple handle!! Lmk, Mr dalman!


----------



## Carl Kotte

coffeelover191919 said:


> I did not know of a wait list and am still interested in a 240mm with a nice Maple handle!! Lmk, Mr dalman!


GLWB


----------



## RDalman

coffeelover191919 said:


> I did not know of a wait list and am still interested in a 240mm with a nice Maple handle!! Lmk, Mr dalman!


For sure, I don’t mind if NKW want to extend the waitlist but I don’t think it's very likely that is getting "used". This massdrop order is organized by NKW and Rocky. I sell 30 knives to them and it's not so much my headache from there, that's where the discount is


----------



## drsmp

While we’re at it
@tsukasahinoura I’d like a Riverjump Gyuto with a really nice burnt chestnut handle. LMK !


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dear 
@Friedrich Dick,
Just make more big old carbon Dicks!
Yours sincerily


----------



## coffeelover191919

RDalman said:


> For sure, I don’t mind if NKW want to extend the waitlist but I don’t think it's very likely that is getting "used". This massdrop order is organized by NKW and Rocky. I sell 30 knives to them and it's not so much my headache from there, that's where the discount is


Wanna make that 31? I dunno.. It will just be more money in your pocket!


----------



## RockyBasel

We are capped at 30, get on the waiting list and you may have a chance

Or keep asking, it’s up to you


----------



## Chopper88

Maybe I'll sell my spot...







For one million dollars... <insert evil laugh>

Edit: Just to be clear for anyone reading later on, this was a joke!


----------



## BillHanna

@coffeelover191919 


nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Results: ​
> Everyone was assigned a number. Numbers were chosen at random (blindly, so I didn't know who was getting chosen). The order of numbers generated is the order of participants below.
> 
> Bold = selected. <I'll update sizes for those people later today>
> 
> Unbolded = order of waitlist
> 
> If you're interested in seeing the raw data, I can post that too.
> 
> Big thank you to everyone for their encouragement and participation. Congratulations to those on the list - *and to those on the waitlist, with luck there will be more massdrops to come!*
> 
> All best,
> NKW
> 
> APAC:
> 
> Spots - 4
> People - 7
> 
> 
> *@Jeezuinn *
> *@Michi*
> *@benhendy*
> *@WifeNotUnderstand*
> @toddnmd
> @tchan001
> @Moooza
> 
> 
> EU:
> 
> Spots - 9
> People - 16
> 
> 
> *@JayS20*
> *@childermass *
> *@EShin*
> *@Giovanny Torres *
> *@fritze *
> *@MarcelNL*
> *@mmiinngg*
> *@Chopper88*
> *@0x0x*
> @picturepoet
> @Whit3Nitro
> @Luke_G
> @daddy yo yo
> @DrEriksson
> @valdim
> @Simme
> 
> 
> US/CAN:
> 
> Spots - 14
> People - 32(!)
> 
> 
> *@Ochazuke *
> *@DoubleJJ*
> *@drsmp *
> *@captaincaed*
> *@JoBone*
> *@TM001*
> *@Darktrader*
> *@LostHighway*
> *@9fingeredknife*
> *@Marcelo Amaral*
> *@esoo*
> *@AT5760*
> *@ian*
> *@WildBoar *
> @stereo.pete
> @Cool_charlie
> @Nagakin
> @xxxclx
> @Vdark
> @Slim278
> @dough
> @TSF415
> @zeaderan
> @Bcos17
> @hendrix
> @Keat
> @Evan Estern
> @Doug
> @demcav
> @MowgFace
> @ModRQC
> @pleue


----------



## coffeelover191919

BillHanna said:


> @coffeelover191919


i've said i wanted one since the start, dunno if i needed to use specific english terminology, english isn't my first language. don't see my name on the US waitlist.


----------



## BillHanna

@coffeelover191919 



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Indeed. As @RDalman says, the chosen ones will be selected in an hour. *
> 
> *Everyone that will be entered into the lottery is listed in the chart (a page or two before this), and I've tagged everyone so they're aware. *
> 
> *IF YOUR NAME IS NOT LISTED YOU WILL NOT BE ENTERED
> IF I MISSED YOU PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP*
> 
> 
> *Okay - that's all for now
> I'm glad I could meet so many members and make a lot of friends. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Cheers,
> NKW
> 
> *





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> * CLOSED *​


----------



## BillHanna

@coffeelover191919 




nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Alright - I'm up.
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> HERE IS HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS: **please read this and then read it again *
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sending me messages. Unfortunately I was asleep when @RockyBasel posted so I didn't have the chance to follow up.
> 
> *Here's how sign ups will work:*
> *Based on the past few days' interest...
> The 30 knives will be distributed : 15 US (me) // 10 EU (@RockyBasel // 5 APAC (@lemeneid)
> Of course, we would all like to take a knife for ourselves, so the available spots will be 14 US, 9 EU, 4 APAC.
> 
> I will be accepting orders from now till Saturday, 12PM Pacific Standard Time ~72 hours.
> 
> Please message me your information in this ~ E X A C T ~ format:
> Some people have included/excluded a bunch of stuff, so please copy and paste this in. If you've already sent me a message, sorry for the inconvenience of repeating things.
> 
> Title of message: ORDER - Dalman Honyaki *
> 
> *Region (US/EU/APAC):
> Country:
> 
> Sizes:
> 1st choice:
> 2nd choice:
> 3rd choice:*
> *4th choice:
> 
> Saturday afternoon I will randomly select the order, figure out sizing, and send everyone an update. *
> 
> *If you are selected, please treat this as actually ordering a custom knife (**because it is**). @RDalman will start making your knife and you are promising to pay for it a few months later. We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - It's COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.
> 
> ~N O T E ~
> I will still keep the waitlist open after Saturday and add people to it in order.
> 
> Here is a recap on Dalman's pricing by size: *
> 
> 
> Size (mm)SEKUSDEUR2705200621510240450053744121040004773921803500418343
> *NOT INCLUDING SHIPPING, HANDLING, CUSTOMS, ETC.
> 
> 
> *As Rocky said, we will be asking for payment when the orders are close to done around March. Further payment and pricing details (int'l and domestic shipping, packaging, etc.) will be announced when payment time comes near
> 
> Thanks, *
> *NKW *
> 
> 
> SER]


----------



## spaceconvoy

They should take people like that and put them on an island. Oh wait, they did, it's called manhattan.


----------



## juice

Waiting for the next "Just sell me one, I'm special" post...


----------



## coffeelover191919

OK! Add me to the waitlist!! for a 240mm 50/50 grind with a nice handle, please


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

The forum is trying to guide you @coffeelover191919

I've asked you to review my posts on pages 8 and 14 already, and @BillHanna has kindly linked them above. Please read the posts, send me a PM in the specified format, I will get you set up.







No offense with the meme, but please do read my posts.

Cheers,
NKW


----------



## juice

Yeah yeah, whatever, but can he just get one?


----------



## childermass

juice said:


> Yeah yeah, whatever, but can he just get one?


...



nope, I don’t think so.


----------



## xxxclx




----------



## ian

Does it count as an additional custom order if I really want that extra special Dalman handle I mentioned before? NKW, can you take care of it for me please? Thanks, I appreciate it. I know there’s a waitlist for such handles, but I’d rather jump right on top if that’s ok. It’s actually ok if the people waiting are stacked 30 high. Even more fun.

Later Edit: Ack! I retract my jokes. I have created a monster yet again.


----------



## Michi

Robin, _please_, just this once, make an exception and get @ian that handle


----------



## Luftmensch

It really would be in everybodys best interests if @ian got that custom handle


----------



## esoo

Definitely - @ian needs to get that handle. I'll arrange my own Darth Knife one, but he needs to get his for sure.


----------



## juice

Awesome! So glad @ian is getting that special handle! Robin, you're the best! (Did I mention my best knife is a Dalman? Just checking to make sure I did. Also, great work on ian's handle.)


----------



## Carl Kotte

What?! Is ian a handle?


----------



## WildBoar

The ian? You can't handle the ian!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> What?! Is ian a handle?


3 inches/7.62cm


----------



## Barmoley

7.62 mm can be x 39, 51, 53R, 54R, 63 whatever. Oh wait, wrong forum, sorry


----------



## ModRQC

Right unit of measurement, though?


----------



## ModRQC

Please if I ever make the waiting list for nexts, shift me to the second waiting list, and then take my knife from there and give it to someone who just loved coffee back after WW1.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

pleue said:


> @Marcelo Amaral Holler at the only 270 on the list  Congrats to all, looking forward to seeing the stack.



That's my favorite size, Patrick! 240mm is nice and all, but 270 is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Chopper88 said:


> Maybe I'll sell my spot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one million dollars... <insert evil laugh>


Seriously, I’d be very interested. PM me if you want.


----------



## Chopper88

Whit3Nitro said:


> Seriously, I’d be very interested. PM me if you want.



Have you read the small text in my message as well?


----------



## RockyBasel

Chopper88 said:


> Have you read the small text in my message as well?


You have taken the term “fine print” to another level


----------



## Whit3Nitro

RockyBasel said:


> You have taken the term “fine print” to another level





Chopper88 said:


> Have you read the small text in my message as well?



Haha. Minor details.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Must admit I missed it too. I had a very long, formal post against scalping going on, but hey if you can sell your spot for a million dollars, I'll sell mine too 

But yeah please don't scalp so folks don't sign up to mass drops just to sell their spot in the future.


----------



## Chopper88

Haha I am not selling spot nor knife, was just messing with someone else 'in the moment'.

Sorry for getting your hopes up though @Whit3Nitro!

Let me edit my earlier post to prevent anything going the wrong direction.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> 3 inches/7.62cm



We are not amused at your jokes. This is a serious forum and a gathering place for good men and women. Do not pollute our righteous conversation with your bawdry balderdash and petty prevarications.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> We are not amused at your jokes. This is a serious forum and a gathering place for good men and women. Do not pollute our righteous conversation with your bawdry balderdash and petty prevarications.


I havs no idea what any of that meant. But still it strikes me as deep and true. Bravo!!!!


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> I havs no idea what any of that meant. But still it strikes me as deep and true. Bravo!!!!



You can use google translate. It now translates pretentious into reg’lar.


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Oh, and I never talk about knives at work



i bet your knife would love to say the same about your home


----------



## alterwisser

coffeelover191919 said:


> Wanna make that 31? I dunno.. It will just be more money in your pocket!



he could also just make enough so that everyone who wanted one in the first place would get one = even more money in his pockets.

If he were to make one more knife that would go to the first person on the waitlist.


----------



## alterwisser

Chopper88 said:


> Maybe I'll sell my spot...



I’ll continue the new tradition in this thread (aka selective reading): I’ll take it


----------



## fritze

I am still very very happy that I can be a part of this massdrop!
It got quite still here but I hope everything is working out.

Thank you again for all your good work here!


----------



## Chopper88

Ssshhhh, now Robin will check this thread again, and it'll take even longer before they are done


----------



## RockyBasel

We will be sending out updates on a regular basis - but all proceeding per plan so far


----------



## fritze

RockyBasel said:


> We will be sending out updates on a regular basis - but all proceeding per plan so far



Thank you very much for the update!


----------



## RDalman

I just took vacation sorry. Will start and finish them last week february


----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


> I just took vacation sorry. Will start and finish them last week february



Wow, this looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeelover191919

RDalman said:


> I just took vacation sorry. Will start and finish them last week february


looks great! Can you tell us more about whats going on with that curvature running horizontally in the center of the knife? I know this isn't the final product, just curious about the details


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

coffeelover191919 said:


> looks great! Can you tell us more about whats going on with that curvature running horizontally in the center of the knife? I know this isn't the final product, just curious about the details



It's an advanced Japanese shaping technique called セクシー グラインド, "Sekushī Guraindo" or "Essu Guraindo" for short. So called because it leads to sexy food release.


----------



## RDalman

coffeelover191919 said:


> looks great! Can you tell us more about whats going on with that curvature running horizontally in the center of the knife? I know this isn't the final product, just curious about the details


Sure! You're thinking about the concavity? I'm lazy so I like to spend as little time as possible at the grinder. So I grind on a wheel as that's what grinds the fastest. They get that look then when I try to grind them to cut decently. Some folks like it I guess


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> Sure! You're thinking about the concavity? I'm lazy so I like to spend as little time as possible at the grinder. So I grind on a wheel as that's what grinds the fastest. They get that look then when I try to grind them to cut decently. Some folks like it I guess



oh no there goes my poor "S-grind => Sexy Grind => Sekushī Guraindo the advanced Japanese forge technique" joke


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> oh no there goes my poor "S-grind => Sexy Grind => Sekushī Guraindo the advanced Japanese forge technique" joke


It was a good one


----------



## Chopper88

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> "Sekushī Guraindo"



I heard this in my mind in the voice of a middle aged Japanese man shouting this to me through a TV ad


----------



## drsmp

I heard that Robin is not only lazy but also extremely cheap and makes his knives like that to save money on steel


----------



## M1k3

drsmp said:


> I heard that Robin is not only lazy but also extremely cheap and makes his knives like that to save money on steel


Save on the shipping?


----------



## drsmp

@M1k3 That’s also true , plus less handle material to balance the blade. A few pennies here and there and next thing you know you made an extra nickel


----------



## ModRQC

Dalman basically electroplates cheap iron on a hollow plastic core. Instant edge failure, but then no one wants to mess with the S-grind, so those who buy unknowingly are confused and afraid, and just fake being amazed. From time to time, Dalman sends a couple units to some reputed members around here and other social platforms so that they can pretend buying one and be amazed too, in exchange for a cut on next sales generated.


----------



## RDalman

Sawed up 81 piece maple jenga


----------



## ModRQC

These knives will be so damn sexy.


----------



## TM001

That maple is gorgeous is that Sycamore maple (or another Scandinavian maple) or are you getting maple from the US/Canada.


----------



## RDalman

TM001 said:


> That maple is gorgeous is that Sycamore maple (or another Scandinavian maple) or are you getting maple from the US/Canada.


I think that's what we have in sweden yes, _Acer pseudoplatanus._It has grown about a 100m from the barn I have my shop in most likely. Was gifted a huge board that had been laying in the barn, and it must been there 40+ years. Have previous experience with american sugar maple that's alot softer. This is harder than the masur birch by a good margin. I have that board that will probably make ~150 handles, and then I don’t know if I can find more.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> I think that's what we have in sweden yes, _Acer pseudoplatanus._It has grown about a 100m from the barn I have my shop in most likely. Was gifted a huge board that had been laying in the barn, and it must been there 40+ years. Have previous experience with american sugar maple that's alot softer. This is harder than the masur birch by a good margin. I have that board that will probably make ~150 handles, and then I don’t know if I can find more.



Man, I don't know which one I want more now. Either way I will be very happy


----------



## RDalman

Don't show the yo-lovers. Just a flesh wound.


----------



## RDalman

TM001 said:


> That maple is gorgeous is that Sycamore maple (or another Scandinavian maple) or are you getting maple from the US/Canada.


Looked it up now, we have three common maple, the sycamore or regular platanus is my guess, but dont know for sure which this is. But the curls are good


----------



## RDalman

Now I'm not sure how it will materialize, but I guess it's the thought that matters. Since Ian-san changed his mind on his handle idea.


----------



## Michi

RDalman said:


> Since Ian-san changed his mind on his handle idea.


You need to make the scrotum a bit larger…


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Now I'm not sure how it will materialize, but I guess it's the thought that matters. Since Ian-san changed his mind on his handle idea. View attachment 109889


Is that a penis hamon? (Where can I buy one?)


----------



## childermass

Carl Kotte said:


> Is that a penis hamon? (Where can I buy one?)


I bet Ian will sell it to you without hesitating


----------



## childermass

Michi said:


> You need to make the scrotum a bit larger…


But not too big or the heel will be too soft


----------



## Michi

childermass said:


> But not too big or the heel will be too soft


I don't think that would affect performance too much. It's the hardness of the shaft that matters.


----------



## RockyBasel

so the massdrop work seems to have begun. My private mass drop is finished, and I should be getting my knives soon

Robin sent me a pic of one of them which I share because it will explain why I am looking forward to receiving them

this is the 240 HSS by Robin in a Kiri box (he will stamp it RD) that I had ordered for my mass-drop 22 knives


----------



## Chopper88

Maybe a less meaningful reply, but I can't think of something else:

That looks awesome!
Appreciate the update.


----------



## RDalman

Hehe I had actually got that a bit wrong. I think the insets should be like this. Now we just gotta decide if we include hipster shavings or not


----------



## RDalman

Anyway these boxes where great I will look into how much of a cost increase they would be to use for the massdrop knives, if possible to get them imported that is.


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> Hehe I had actually got that a bit wrong. I think the insets should be like this. Now we just gotta decide if we include hipster shavings or not View attachment 110043



Oh wow! Even better! I can’t wait to get these. What a great unexpected touch!

if some of my clients don’t get these, I guess the forum folks will help me find alternative homes for these beauties


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Please make that knife, it will be a KKF treasure, and the ultimate pass around knife...


----------



## RockyBasel

I hope you can get the boxes at a good price so it can be an option for people

I sent you the contact information foe the kiri box source in japan


----------



## toddnmd

9fingeredknife said:


> Please make that knife, it will be a KKF treasure, and the ultimate pass around knife...



All pass around participants will need to apply a generous coat of oil and spend several minutes vigorously rubbing it in (or out).


----------



## M1k3

toddnmd said:


> All pass around participants will need to apply a generous coat of oil and spend several minutes vigorously rubbing it in (or out).


"Daniel-son! Rub in! Rub out! Ta-ta-ta! No limp wrist! Like this. Rub in. Rub out. Rub in. Rub out." - Karate Kid XXX


----------



## RockyBasel

My Kaeru Maksim mass-drop was sent to all employees and some clients worldwide 2 weeks ago

The feedback has been incredible and heartfelt. People love the 240mm SLD Kaeru and have found it to be a great performer in home kitchens from Australia to Singapore, EU, Lat-Am and Americas

And the best part is the spouses/partners loved it as well - turned to be such a huge success - and a great conversation piece 

Maksim was terrific to work with, he shipped me pre-packaged boxes, so all I had to do was to stick a label on it. Any issue I had, he had a ready solution. Without his help, I would not have thought a mass-drop would be possible.

So now we turn our attention to the KKF Honyaki massdrop - Robin has shipped out my private order, so I suspect he will be more focused on the KKF order going forward 

I will ask robin to see if he can video-post his musings as we go along, so we are all updated and can see the Honyaki coming together. I liked his last video - maybe we see fart quenching in action


----------



## RDalman

There was just bad language in the shop. The logostamp seems to have lost it's centered balance for freestand, and I just managed to logo all 210 and 17 out of 18 240s without hitting that thumb that was living dangerously. Now chances are the 180s and 270 gets weak logos as that hammer put the fear in that thumb on the last 240


----------



## RDalman

The thumb is ok btw. It was a glancing hit so the hammer didnt come full force


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> The thumb is ok btw. It was a glancing hit so the hammer didnt come full force



Oof, I interpreted it differently, that you now had to start taking a little extra risk, not that you already actually hit yourself.
Glad to hear it's OK though!


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Oof, I interpreted it differently, that you now had to start taking a little extra risk, not that you already actually hit yourself.
> Glad to hear it's OK though!


Yea the body pays for minds sillyness. I do have adjustable pliers to do the job I'll probably just use those


----------



## Jovidah

You have kids don't you? Might as well make them earn their food!


----------



## RDalman

Jovidah said:


> You have kids don't you? Might as well make them earn their food!


Very good route to teach hammer accuracy


----------



## MarcelNL

Even a glancing off blow by a 1 kg hammer can seriously hurt, I truly appreciate that the blades will be imprinted with some soul ;-)


----------



## LostHighway

RDalman said:


> The thumb is ok btw. It was a glancing hit so the hammer didnt come full force



I am both pleased that your thumb suffered no permanent damage (not to minimize a _"glancing hit"_ with that sledge) and saddened that the subsequent swearing didn't make it into the video record. I think there may be material for a potentially great documentary on the Nordic smiths. Maybe there is one but I can't think of an appropriate Norwegian, Swedish, or Danish director but Aki Kaurismäki could be right for the job. I think Werner Herzog might imbue it with too much cosmic portent.


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> Even a glancing off blow by a 1 kg hammer can seriously hurt, I truly appreciate that the blades will be imprinted with some soul ;-)


1,5 kg even or slightly less maybe 1,4 as I've reground it's faces a fair bit.


----------



## Jovidah

Guess that's what the tool forums are debating nowadays?
'What hammer grind has the best thumb release?'


----------



## RDalman

Jovidah said:


> Guess that's what the tool forums are debating nowadays?
> 'What hammer grind has the best thumb release?'


It's for handforging, one more round for stock thinning and one flatter for evening it out.


----------



## MarcelNL

RDalman said:


> It's for handforging, one more round for stock thinning and one flatter for evening it out.


From working in the OR I know for a fact that a rolling machine does a great job thinning extremities, don't ask for details...


----------



## captaincaed

MarcelNL said:


> From working in the OR I know for a fact that a rolling machine does a great job thinning extremities, don't ask for details...


Got any Figure 1 pics?


----------



## MarcelNL

captaincaed said:


> Got any Figure 1 pics?


The weird thing was that it did not look that bad, nowhere near what you'd expect (what cartoons show...)


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

MarcelNL said:


> The weird thing was that it did not look that bad, nowhere near what you'd expect (what cartoons show...)



Must have been a miracle. So no signs of crush/compartment syndrome at all?

Unless I'm misunderstanding things, there's no way a limb that got caught in a steel roller would be the same as before.


----------



## MarcelNL

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Must have been a miracle. So no signs of crush/compartment syndrome at all?
> 
> Unless I'm misunderstanding things, there's no way a limb that got caught in a steel roller would be the same as before.



Nah I did not say that ;-) Crush damage was present and the surgery performed was an attempt to prevent compartment syndrome...it was just that to the eye things looked fine. 

let's not scare off Robin, he might quit doing what he's doing


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> Nah I did not say that ;-) Crush damage was present and the surgery performed was an attempt to prevent compartment syndrome...it was just that to the eye things looked fine.
> 
> let's not scare off Robin, he might quit doing what he's doing


Haha no worries there. Neighbour have told me about when he was young and they forged on the huge steam hammers here. Once they misplaced a ~100 kg piece slightly on the anvil and it flew practically through a man :/


----------



## captaincaed

MarcelNL said:


> The weird thing was that it did not look that bad, nowhere near what you'd expect (what cartoons show...)


Oh man I was hoping for some Roger Rabbit action


----------



## captaincaed

RDalman said:


> Haha no worries there. Neighbour have told me about when he was young and they forged on the huge steam hammers here. Once they misplaced a ~100 kg piece slightly on the anvil and it flew practically through a man :/


If you're in the lab industry, look up centrifuge malfunctions. Gnarly.


----------



## ModRQC

Will the knives increase in price if they have a fully engraved Dalman thumb fingerprint on them?


----------



## esoo

As we transition from MT Fuji honyaki into fingerprint honyaki...


----------



## MarcelNL

ModRQC said:


> Will the knives increase in price if they have a fully engraved Dalman thumb fingerprint on them?


they should!


----------



## RDalman

ModRQC said:


> Will the knives increase in price if they have a fully engraved Dalman thumb fingerprint on them?


I can work with that  revised pricing then;
180 8000 (~800usd)
210 10000
240 13000
270 20000 (because of it's unique otherness ) 
Wörks for everyone yea?


----------



## ModRQC

You could power engrave your thumbprint all over the blade both sides and pretend for Fingerprint Damascus Honyaki.

See what Kramer sells these days, and up these prices man!


----------



## LostHighway

RDalman said:


> I can work with that  revised pricing then;
> 180 8000 (~800usd)
> 210 10000
> 240 13000
> 270 20000 (because of it's unique otherness )
> Wörks for everyone yea?



The lefties might want the sinister thumb, more unique otherness


----------



## captaincaed

RDalman said:


> I can work with that  revised pricing then;
> 180 8000 (~800usd)
> 210 10000
> 240 13000
> 270 20000 (because of it's unique otherness )
> Wörks for everyone yea?


I approve of this TF pricing schedule.


----------



## ModRQC

TF does S overgrinds?


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> I can work with that  revised pricing then;
> 180 8000 (~800usd)
> 210 10000
> 240 13000
> 270 20000 (because of it's unique otherness )
> Wörks for everyone yea?


The price jump from 210 -> 240 should be higher?


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> TF does S overgrinds?


The whole alphabet.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> The price jump from 210 -> 240 should be higher?


Seeing as TF price increases go 180 -> 210 reasonably, 210 -> 240 *** ARE YOU SMOKING? -> 270 high priced because of the 240 jump but at the same increase as 180 -> 210


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> The whole alphabet.



W must be something to try... double cladding edge, no core... try explaining that away for the swine!


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> W must be something to try... double cladding edge, no core... try explaining that away for the swine!


I'd imagine the easy way would be to cut 2 "s" grinds?


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> I'd imagine the easy way would be to cut 2 "s" grinds?



Or just overgrinding a M would be easy for them.


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> Or just overgrinding a M would be easy for them.


Just sing the ABC's while TF grinds a knife. Each time an overgrind is put in, it'll have a letter name


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> Just sing the ABC's while TF grinds a knife. Each time an overgrind is put in, it'll have a letter name



Won't have to sing for long, that's the good thing about it.


----------



## RDalman

Specs on a 240 I finished ahead/early, probably pretty represantative. 
245x54,7, 208 g, balances 35 mm past heel.


----------



## ModRQC

Seems terrible. Send it over here I'll take the hit and rid you of this clearly problematic unit...  

...

Ok bye!


----------



## RDalman

ModRQC said:


> Seems terrible. Send it over here I'll take the hit and rid you of this clearly problematic unit...
> 
> ...
> 
> Ok bye!


Yes absolute clunker  (wrong handed too)


----------



## ian

Can't wait!


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Can't wait!


What, did you spot a dildo somewhere?!


----------



## captaincaed

Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fritze

Nice!
Can´t wait, too!


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> What, did you spot a dildo somewhere?!



Dildos are everywhere. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## RDalman

Reminds of this swedish classic. What's in @ian -s pocket. Zip to ~45 sec


----------



## RobinW

Its actually “correct-handed”


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## MarcelNL

similar to above quote, statue located in Rotterdam


----------



## mmiinngg

Looks stunning, can't wait!


----------



## ModRQC

mmiinngg said:


> Looks stunning, can't wait!



The statue?


----------



## mmiinngg

Oups bad timing


----------



## ModRQC

Yeah I was about to tell you that it would certainly be stunning, but that I wouldn’t be so eager myself...


----------



## RDalman

Ok back to serious again... 
*Kiri boxes*

I have requested japanese production of 100 kiri boxes like previously shown. They will be adding ~300 sek (maybe slightly less, hopefully not more) to prices but I hope everyone agrees with this, as it also saves NKW and Rocky alot of packaging headaches. I don’t know their leadtime more than they're beginning to get made, but am optimistic to have them in reasonable time.


----------



## captaincaed

Got my blessing. Put a hat on that pretty lady


----------



## ModRQC

Will you imprint them too?


----------



## RDalman

ModRQC said:


> Will you imprint them too?


Yes burn logo on


----------



## ModRQC

New technique? You burn your thumb before hammering it down? Cool!


----------



## RDalman




----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Ok back to serious again...
> *Kiri boxes*
> 
> I have requested japanese production of 100 kiri boxes like previously shown. They will be adding ~300 sek (maybe slightly less, hopefully not more) to prices but I hope everyone agrees with this, as it also saves NKW and Rocky alot of packaging headaches. I don’t know their leadtime more than they're beginning to get made, but am optimistic to have them in reasonable time.



Sounds great! 
I also don't mind waiting a bit longer for this (within reason of course).

Could you please arrange with NKW, RockyBasel and Lemeneid that one of them coordinates this? Should we for example send a PM in a specific format to NKW again?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Chopper88 said:


> Sounds great!
> I also don't mind waiting a bit longer for this (within reason of course).
> 
> Could you please arrange with NKW, RockyBasel and Lemeneid that one of them coordinates this? Should we for example send a PM in a specific format to NKW again?



Not to worry, *these will come standard for all knives*, no arranging needed.

No promises on the artisanal wood shavings, though if you really want some I can buy a block of cedar and grate some into everyone's kiri boxes like those parmesan folks at olive garden or something.


----------



## tostadas

RDalman said:


> View attachment 110828



In addition to those little wood squigglies, you should also just dump whatever shop sweepings and other misc items (gum wrappers, exhaust lint, dental floss, etc) resulting from your work. Better than dirtying up your own bins, and we commonfolk would probably be still none the wiser.


----------



## Chopper88

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Not to worry, *these will come standard for all knives*, no arranging needed.



Okay, thanks for clearing that up!

Wanted to prevent you guys from having to piece everything together through likes and responses on Robin's post 

So far hats off (again) to how things are arranged!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tostadas said:


> In addition to those little wood squigglies, you should also just dump whatever shop sweepings and other misc items (gum wrappers, exhaust lint, dental floss, etc) resulting from your work. Better than dirtying up your own bins, and we commonfolk would probably be still none the wiser.



What a great idea, I will have Robin eat lots of fiber and drop a deuce in each of them to help the knives stay in place during shipping.

Edit: I read too fast, the word "excrement" was in fact not mentioned here.


----------



## captaincaed

I expect a Swedish Steamer in mine


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> What a great idea, I will have Robin eat lots of fiber and drop a deuce in each of them to help the knives stay in place during shipping.
> 
> Edit: I read too fast, the word "excrement" was in fact not mentioned here.


That's gonna require some skillful aiming


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tostadas said:


> That's gonna require some skillful aiming



He farts skillfully enough to temper metal and is very familiar with making buttplugs - don't underestimate Robin.


----------



## RDalman

Haha 

Yes, to be clear; *All knives will get kiri boxes along with the price increase of 300. If someone wants to decline purchase of the knife altogether that's fine of course also. But we believe most people want this and it helps nkw and rocky with the distribution as the kiri boxes come with individual sturdy cardboard box ready for shipping along. 

Edit clarified; passing would be passing on the knife altogether. *


----------



## captaincaed

So we're back to serious, right?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> Haha
> 
> Yes, to be clear; *All knives will get kiri boxes along with the price increase of 300. If someone wants to decline purchase that's fine of course also. But we believe most people want this and it helps nkw and rocky with the distribution as the kiri boxes come with individual sturdy cardboard box ready for shipping along. *



*It is indeed as Lord Dalman says:

Each knife will come with a kiri box, and an according amount of around $40 US (300 SEK 300 sex hehe) will be included in the final price. *

To clarify, there will be no option to refuse just the box, but if you loathe kiri boxes or have another strong reason to decline the knife please reach out and send me a PM.

Thanks,
NKW


----------



## ModRQC

Yes please do. About all N-A buyers at least.


----------



## ModRQC

RDalman said:


> View attachment 110828



If I purr loud enough can I get one?


----------



## RDalman

ModRQC said:


> If I purr loud enough can I get one?


Sorry I'm allergic.


----------



## Michi

It ain’t no decent knife without them wood shavings!

I suggest picking a good supplier for those. These guys might be able to help.


----------



## RDalman

Michi said:


> It ain’t no decent knife without them wood shavings!
> 
> I suggest picking a good supplier for those. These guys might be able to help.



Not too far off


----------



## esoo

Instead of wood shavings, can we get the boxes stuffed with those Swedish candies?


----------



## RDalman

esoo said:


> Instead of wood shavings, can we get the boxes stuffed with those Swedish candies?


Good idea, but Ivd be concerned for chipped edges.


----------



## Bodine

I just read this whole thread, guess I should have started reading it in Dec.
What a cool deal, congrats to the winners and thanks to the organizers and Robin.
I will not miss the next one.


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> Good idea, but Ivd be concerned for chipped edges.



We need the ones that are individually wrapped. I've seen some candies that come sealed like little air filled pillows. These would be perfect - ensure the knife doesn't move and a nice snack after.


----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


> Haha
> 
> Yes, to be clear; *All knives will get kiri boxes along with the price increase of 300. If someone wants to decline purchase of the knife altogether that's fine of course also. But we believe most people want this and it helps nkw and rocky with the distribution as the kiri boxes come with individual sturdy cardboard box ready for shipping along.
> 
> Edit clarified; passing would be passing on the knife altogether. *



I like the idea of the kiri box but I hope the cardboard box is really as sturdy as you wrote because I have gotten some heavy damaged parcels in the last time. They seem to play american football with the parcels .

Is there a kind of wrapping planned for the knife inside the box (paper not wood shavings or candy) just to be safe not to damage the knife?


----------



## RDalman

fritze said:


> I like the idea of the kiri box but I hope the cardboard box is really as sturdy as you wrote because I have gotten some heavy damaged parcels in the last time. They seem to play american football with the parcels .
> 
> Is there a kind of wrapping planned for the knife inside the box (paper not wood shavings or candy) just to be safe not to damage the knife?


Will try to make them usps proof yes(if that is possible). But that was a big part of why I switched to courier shipping :/


----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


> Will try to make them usps proof yes(if that is possible). But that was a big part of why I switched to courier shipping :/



DHL in Germany is not any better!


----------



## MarcelNL

DHL is not any better in any country!

Never say never, is my experience with nearly ALL couriers (globally), some are better and usually those are more expensive ones...at some point insurance becomes an economically viable option, I suspect for the batch shipments it makes sense but not for any individual shipments.


----------



## ian

So for the record, although I appreciate very much the efforts of all involved here, I find the new addition of the kiri boxes pretty frustrating. They look very nice, but even for the same $ amount I would rather not have the box than have the box. As is, I’ll either have to immediately throw it away or somehow make room in a cramped closet for something I’ll never use.

After contemplating canceling my participation for a half hour or so, I think I’ll stay in, since I won’t notice the $40 in the long run, even though it’s not nothing to me. But I’m still on the fence about it.


----------



## RDalman

The price I've got is 200 sek each. I hope shipping and import wont take them even to 250, but dont know yet. So hoping I have set expected price higher than what I will need covered. Anyway, maybe you can work something out if you talk with nkw.


----------



## LostHighway

ian said:


> So for the record, although I appreciate very much the efforts of all involved here, I find the new addition of the kiri boxes pretty frustrating. They look very nice, but even for the same $ amount I would rather not have the box than have the box. As is, I’ll either have to immediately throw it away or somehow make room in a cramped closet for something I’ll never use.
> 
> After contemplating canceling my participation for a half hour or so, I think I’ll stay in, since I won’t notice the $40 in the long run, even though it’s not nothing to me. But I’m still on the fence about it.



I will gladly accept your unwanted kiri box and throw some money (very finite amount) your way to ease the pain.


----------



## RDalman

Oh look another video! Getting the blades prepped for heat treatment. Quite the batch


----------



## ian

FWIW, I didn't mean to throw any wrenches into the works, or make anyone's job harder. The massdrop is still an awesome idea. It's just that from reading the thread, it might have seemed that there was unanimous approval for the boxes, and I wanted to say that that's not the case.

@LostHighway, you can have my box for cost of shipping.


----------



## TSF415

ian said:


> FWIW, I didn't mean to throw any wrenches into the works, or make anyone's job harder. The massdrop is still an awesome idea. It's just that from reading the thread, it might have seemed that there was unanimous approval for the boxes, and I wanted to say that that's not the case.
> 
> @LostHighway, you can have my box for cost of shipping.




The hamon’s still free


----------



## LostHighway

ian said:


> @LostHighway, you can have my box for cost of shipping.



Gratefully accepted!


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> FWIW, I didn't mean to throw any wrenches into the works, or make anyone's job harder. The massdrop is still an awesome idea. It's just that from reading the thread, it might have seemed that there was unanimous approval for the boxes, and I wanted to say that that's not the case.
> 
> @LostHighway, you can have my box for cost of shipping.


Not sure your particular knife will fit in the kiribox anyway actually so it will probably sort itself


----------



## xxxclx

RDalman said:


> Not sure your particular knife will fit in the kiribox anyway actually so it will probably sort itself


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> Oh look another video! Getting the blades prepped for heat treatment. Quite the batch
> 
> 
> Awesome!


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> FWIW, I didn't mean to throw any wrenches into the works, or make anyone's job harder. The massdrop is still an awesome idea. It's just that from reading the thread, it might have seemed that there was unanimous approval for the boxes, and I wanted to say that that's not the case.
> 
> @LostHighway, you can have my box for cost of shipping.



It’s all good - we can even accommodate no Kiri box


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ian said:


> FWIW, I didn't mean to throw any wrenches into the works, or make anyone's job harder. The massdrop is still an awesome idea. It's just that from reading the thread, it might have seemed that there was unanimous approval for the boxes, and I wanted to say that that's not the case.
> 
> @LostHighway, you can have my box for cost of shipping.



*Ok, looks like there's been some confusion here, so let me try to straighten things out with some fancy text: 

Kiri boxes will be mandatory - it's only $20 more than going with the cardboard option, it's the safer option for shipping, and vastly simplifies things on the distribution end.

Total cost for the kiri box on Robin's end is 300 SEK or ~40 USD*


----------



## mmiinngg

I don't really care about the kiri either, but I understand that it simplifies the handling, shipment process etc. So as long as it makes it easier for you I will gladly pay the little extra cost.

It's the least we can do if it can help make this great project easier to deliver. 

On the other hand as pointed out previously, I hope that there will be enough protection of the blade to avoid the slightest damage.

Once again thank you!


----------



## Chopper88

Interesting to see these different opinions  

While I do get that it's all about the knife, I _do_ care about the kiri box, think it's a nice touch. I store all knives in their boxes, and like that this special knife gets a special box.
Didn't anticipate on people not caring for them or not wanting them.

Please don't take this as an attack or intent to state other opinions are wrong. It's a mere observation.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Personally I’m only in it for the curly wood shavings


----------



## captaincaed

RDalman said:


> Oh look another video! Getting the blades prepped for heat treatment. Quite the batch



That belt is HOGGING material off quickly. Good lord. Efficiency.


----------



## RDalman

captaincaed said:


> That belt is HOGGING material off quickly. Good lord. Efficiency.


The contact wheel, rest, and pushstick helps . And the fact one doesnt need to worry about heat pre HT.


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> Oh look another video! Getting the blades prepped for heat treatment. Quite the batch




Freakin awesome.


----------



## captaincaed

The stainless tang is a really nice detail, I didn't even realize.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Personally I’m only in it for the curly wood shavings


@P.Smash


----------



## RockyBasel

For what it’s worth, I am getting my kiri boxes tomorrow - with wood shavings and a knives in them too thankfully. and I will post pictures for all to see and behold


----------



## AT5760

Cool to get more insight into the process. Extra cool when it's a knife that you'll someday own (I'm just imagining that "my" knife is the one featured in all of the videos and photos).


----------



## Chopper88

captaincaed said:


> The stainless tang is a really nice detail, I didn't even realize.



I was wondering about this, out of curiosity, have you ever done some sort of strength test on this @RDalman?

I have no concern about a kitchen knife cracking at the weld, but know in general welding stainless and carbon together isn't recommended in high stress applications.


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> I was wondering about this, out of curiosity, have you ever done some sort of strength test on this @RDalman?
> 
> I have no concern about a kitchen knife cracking at the weld, but know in general welding stainless and carbon together isn't recommended in high stress applications.


I have a friend that works as a weld inspector that is good to bounce with, and one needs to keep a little track on things to get them good. But when done well they're not difficult to do and get without flaws. They're welded with stainless sticks to annealed steel, ><-ground joints, slow cooldown, works well and no cracks post HT ever, confident on their strength. And as I will grind them in from both sides I will always spot a flaw and be able to fix. 

One tricky weld to pull off though was when I recently made a little hammer in soft steel, with welded on "hss1" tip to act as a carbide straightening hammer. Preheated the iron hammer head to full red, quick set and weld with stainless, and into stainless foil and ramp to austenitize all in one go without it cooling down


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Thank you @RDalman for the videos, is really cool to follow the process.
Personally I'm really happy with the kiri box, I think is a nice touch for this occasion.


----------



## LostHighway

RDalman said:


> I have a friend that works as a weld inspector that is good to bounce with, and one needs to keep a little track on things to get them good. But when done well they're not difficult to do and get without flaws. They're welded with stainless sticks to annealed steel, ><-ground joints, slow cooldown, works well and no cracks post HT ever, confident on their strength. And as I will grind them in from both sides I will always spot a flaw and be able to fix.
> 
> One tricky weld to pull off though was when I recently made a little hammer in soft steel, with welded on "hss1" tip to act as a carbide straightening hammer. Preheated the iron hammer head to full red, quick set and weld with stainless, and into stainless foil and ramp to austenitize all in one go without it cooling down



I look forward to the impact or explosion welded san mai line.


----------



## MarcelNL

I want the implosion version, but only with video of the process!


----------



## RobinW

Chopper88 said:


> I was wondering about this, out of curiosity, have you ever done some sort of strength test on this @RDalman?
> 
> I have no concern about a kitchen knife cracking at the weld, but know in general welding stainless and carbon together isn't recommended in high stress applications.



Moritaka for one has welded stainless tangs for at least 20 years, and while there has been a lot of issues with their blades I don't think I've ever heard of a tang breaking off.
I would not worry, but then I didn't know either


----------



## Barmoley

RDalman said:


> I have a friend that works as a weld inspector that is good to bounce with, and one needs to keep a little track on things to get them good. But when done well they're not difficult to do and get without flaws. They're welded with stainless sticks to annealed steel, ><-ground joints, slow cooldown, works well and no cracks post HT ever, confident on their strength. And as I will grind them in from both sides I will always spot a flaw and be able to fix.
> 
> One tricky weld to pull off though was when I recently made a little hammer in soft steel, with welded on "hss1" tip to act as a carbide straightening hammer. Preheated the iron hammer head to full red, quick set and weld with stainless, and into stainless foil and ramp to austenitize all in one go without it cooling down


Not to derail, but you do this so that tangs don’t rust under the wood? Have you done this for a while or is this a recent upgrade?


----------



## RDalman

RobinW said:


> Moritaka for one has welded stainless tangs for at least 20 years, and while there has been a lot of issues with their blades I don't think I've ever heard of a tang breaking off.
> I would not worry, but then I didn't know either


Yup, but there are bad examples of production knives with welds that often show cracks also, like older globals. Had one for sharpening recently, I think those might be welded post HT :/


----------



## RDalman

Barmoley said:


> Not to derail, but you do this so that tangs don’t rust under the wood? Have you done this for a while or is this a recent upgrade?


And having a soft adjustable tang is nice too! Since these are changed over from westerns tang needed replaced and why not stainless then.


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> I have a friend that works as a weld inspector that is good to bounce with, and one needs to keep a little track on things to get them good. But when done well they're not difficult to do and get without flaws. They're welded with stainless sticks to annealed steel, ><-ground joints, slow cooldown, works well and no cracks post HT ever, confident on their strength. And as I will grind them in from both sides I will always spot a flaw and be able to fix.
> 
> One tricky weld to pull off though was when I recently made a little hammer in soft steel, with welded on "hss1" tip to act as a carbide straightening hammer. Preheated the iron hammer head to full red, quick set and weld with stainless, and into stainless foil and ramp to austenitize all in one go without it cooling down



Cool, thanks for the details!

I didn't doubt you _at all,_ knowing you like to do things right, I figured you had probably tested or checked this some way  

I can imagine welding that tip to a red hot hammer was fun haha... 
I'm learning TIG, and my experience is setting stuff up, aligning and clamping down takes 10 minutes, the actual weld 10 seconds


----------



## esoo

RobinW said:


> Moritaka for one has welded stainless tangs for at least 20 years, and while there has been a lot of issues with their blades I don't think I've ever heard of a tang breaking off.
> I would not worry, but then I didn't know either



Takeda is welded tangs as well


----------



## Chopper88

RobinW said:


> Moritaka for one has welded stainless tangs for at least 20 years, and while there has been a lot of issues with their blades I don't think I've ever heard of a tang breaking off.
> I would not worry, but then I didn't know either



Nah, I'm not worried.

I was mainly wondering if Robin had put it through some torture tests just to confirm for himself, and what the outcome would be in that case (like putting it through a bend test, or applying x amount of pressure until it snapped etc.)


----------



## WildBoar

I'm glad this was brought up, explained and put to bed. I have secretly been worrying the handle might snap off, leaving the blade firmly embedded in the victim, and I might not having enough time before the police arrive to extract it by other means and make an exit. I hate leaving evidence behind.

(maybe I should have cross-posted this to the new complaint thread?)


----------



## LostHighway

WildBoar said:


> I'm glad this was brought up, explained and put to bed. I have secretly been worrying the handle might snap off, leaving the blade firmly embedded in the victim, and I might not having enough time before the police arrive to extract it by other means and make an exit. I hate leaving evidence behind.
> 
> (maybe I should have cross-posted this to the new complaint thread?)



Shouldn't you be using a beater knife for that? The risk of chipping on the spine, a rib, or scapula (depending on your angle of attack) just seems too great to risk for such a nice knife.


----------



## WildBoar

I did not realize I was purchasing a knife that wasn't meant to be used


----------



## LostHighway

WildBoar said:


> I did not realize I was purchasing a knife that wasn't meant to be used



Here at KKF selecting the correct knife for the application is de rigueur. You should have signed up on either the hon deba or oversize garasuke lists.


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Nah, I'm not worried.
> 
> I was mainly wondering if Robin had put it through some torture tests just to confirm for himself, and what the outcome would be in that case (like putting it through a bend test, or applying x amount of pressure until it snapped etc.)


I do testbend them all some, but a flawed weld typically holds for that too, so scrutiny by eye is more reliable in this application ime. If there's a problem it's usually visible. Since this steel won't even airharden it doesn't get potential microcracks in the hardenable steel next to the weld, that can be the problem with other steels (like my first attempt at that "carbide"-tip hammer- the HSS bit broke down in pieces pretty instantly in use, and weld looked crap too  - due to cooling too fast after the weld probably)

Cool with Tig!


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> I do testbend them all some, but a flawed weld typically holds for that too, so scrutiny by eye is more reliable in this application ime. If there's a problem it's usually visible. Since this steel won't even airharden it doesn't get potential microcracks in the hardenable steel next to the weld, that can be the problem with other steels (like my first attempt at that "carbide"-tip hammer- the HSS bit broke down in pieces pretty instantly in use, and weld looked crap too  - due to cooling too fast after the weld probably)
> 
> Cool with Tig!



Cool, thanks for sharing.
At least you get what angle I'm coming from; it's just interest in the process


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing.
> At least you get what angle I'm coming from; it's just interest in the process


Haha right, very few understand how fun this is. I told my 80 year old neighbour a little about it and he turned almost lyrical, turns out he was the fixer to all these kind of tricky welds around here, showed me his stack of extended hss drills and such, and knew exactly. He was also primarily doing it with stainless sticks


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Haha right, very few understand how fun this is. I told my 80 year old neighbour a little about it and he turned almost lyrical, turns out he was the fixer to all these kind of tricky welds around here, showed me his stack of extended hss drills and such, and knew exactly. He was also primarily doing it with stainless sticks



Yes, probably not many people on here get the joy of things like getting the first stick weld done where the slag just pops off on its own 

Got to love those old timers when they get excited!
I know a guy who used to be a contractor, he's close to 80 as well but whenever I call him with a question he's already on his way over to me 
He has a solution to just about everything, and has experience with just about anything.
It's amazing how you can search for a solution for days online, and he's just figured out something for himself 50 years ago already.

Anyway, I don't intend to make this a welding topic or anything


----------



## drsmp

To put the very slight additional cost for a kiri box in context, how many hours have many of us with slow internet connection/ typing skills wasted trying to grab a jump ball Dalman? I am very grateful and happy for this opportunity. The fact that it’s a KKF Special honyaki just makes it all the better. The Dalman branded kiri box is a nice addition - and none of my knives live in their boxes.


----------



## RockyBasel

I received my private mass-drop of 20 gorgeous Dalman knives today. I could not be more pleased! They are stunning

What a way to close out the week! Time to enjoy a glass of wine


----------



## RDalman

RockyBasel said:


> I received my private mass-drop of 20 gorgeous Dalman knives today. I could not be more pleased! They are stunning
> 
> What a way to close out the week! Time to enjoy a glass of wine
> View attachment 111014
> View attachment 111015
> View attachment 111016
> View attachment 111017
> View attachment 111018
> View attachment 111019
> View attachment 111020
> View attachment 111021


I forgot to tell you btw, I couldnt bear making convex edged but did my usual very thin edges.


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> I forgot to tell you btw, I couldnt bear making convex edged but did my usual very thin edges.


You just could not do it huh? But that’s why it’s a Dalman


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Who are the lucky 20 people, can I be one? Please and thank you. 



RockyBasel said:


> I received my private mass-drop of 20 gorgeous Dalman knives today. I could not be more pleased! They are stunning
> 
> What a way to close out the week! Time to enjoy a glass of wine
> View attachment 111014
> View attachment 111015
> View attachment 111016
> View attachment 111017
> View attachment 111018
> View attachment 111019
> View attachment 111020
> View attachment 111021


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> I received my private mass-drop of 20 gorgeous Dalman knives today. I could not be more pleased! They are stunning
> 
> What a way to close out the week! Time to enjoy a glass of wine
> View attachment 111014
> View attachment 111015
> View attachment 111016
> View attachment 111017
> View attachment 111018
> View attachment 111019
> View attachment 111020
> View attachment 111021



Which are these? They aren't the ones for your clients, right? Thought they already got theirs. Did you just order 20 for yourself? Or are these the EU ones for the kkf massdrop? Confused.


----------



## BillHanna

Without looking back, I think @RockyBasel had TWO orders in, prior to the KKF group buy.

EDIT
NO WAIT. The first we saw was the Kaeru order, correct?


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Which are these? They aren't the ones for your clients, right? Thought they already got theirs. Did you just order 20 for yourself? Or are these the EU ones for the kkf massdrop? Confused.


Yes he got both kaeru and mine for his clients. When I was nearing finish on his 20 I raises the idea of kkf massdrop also, and 30.
Edit or actually 21 I think 
19 210 stainless
1 240 honyaki 
1 hss1 240 is what he got this round for himself and clients.


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> Yes he got both kaeru and mine for his clients. When I was nearing finish on his 20 I raises the idea of kkf massdrop also, and 30.
> Edit or actually 21 I think
> 19 210 stainless
> 1 240 honyaki
> 1 hss1 240 is what he got this round for himself and clients.



Nice, thx! And Rocky: daaaaamn.

Btw, @RockyBasel, if you ever want to get your clients some math papers, feel free to hit me up. Each one may take me a year to write, but I can tell you’re playing the long game, so presumably it won’t be a problem if I deliver in 2041? I’ll give you a very reasonable hourly rate.


----------



## toddnmd

If any of the lucky winners are so put off by the upgraded kiri box, I would like to kindly offer to take your spot!


----------



## ian

toddnmd said:


> If any of the lucky winners are so put off by the upgraded kiri box, I would like to kindly offer to take your spot!



A bit of introspection:



Edit: 100% of the responses indicate that I am probably the *******.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@ian not sure if this is just a sh*tpost, but you are welcome to PM me if you want to discuss this further.

"Two lovely people organized a group buy for a bunch of fancy knives from a sexy bladesmith and I joined up but then they like said “everyone also has to buy these fancy wooden boxes to put the knives in” and I was like “waaaa! i don’t like boxes and i’m allergic to wood and i don’t wanna spend the extra money and i have no closet space and i bet they were made in a factory that processes tree nuts” and everyone else was like “fancy boxes make me get up in the morning” and “i appreciate the good work the organizers are doing for free” and “it’s impossible to buy these knives otherwise, what’s another $20-$40 dollars?” and “i am a reasonable person with a mortgage with a competitive interest rate” and “the boxes will protect the knives better from damage” so AITA?"


----------



## ian

No, sorry, it was supposed to be self deprecating comedy.

I’m over my initial reaction to the boxes and back to being excited about the project. Thanks again for organizing.


----------



## Delat

I get the box angst. 25 years ago I purchased an ancient pre-WWII handplane which came with the original box. The box probably doubled or tripled the value of the plane. I actually got the plane to use, so I was all like, “omg must preserve the box for the next lucky caretaker”. Stuck it in a closet then 20 years later I was sending all my woodworking stuff to my brother in law. I had a sharp spike of anxiety when I went hunting for the box, like “omg did moths or termites or bugs eat the damn box which I haven’t seen for 20 years?” 

So now my BiL has the damn box and he can worry about it. Whew.


----------



## RockyBasel

Here is what to expect:

211 gm
245x55
Free hamon


----------



## ian

Yummy.


----------



## RockyBasel

Delightful to use - glides through potatoes like they were butter - amazing cutter!


----------



## fritze

Nice!!!!


----------



## 9fingeredknife

That looks like fun!


----------



## DrEriksson

Why am I watching this thread? It just makes me wanna cry.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Here is what to expect:
> 
> 211 gm
> 245x55
> Free hamon
> 
> View attachment 111314
> View attachment 111315
> View attachment 111316
> View attachment 111317
> View attachment 111318


I want my money back, there’s no mountain on the hamon


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> Here is what to expect:
> 
> 211 gm
> 245x55
> Free hamon
> 
> View attachment 111314
> View attachment 111315
> View attachment 111316
> View attachment 111317
> View attachment 111318


I see no penis scrotum. Are you sure This is right?


----------



## DrEriksson

lemeneid said:


> I want my money back, there’s no mountain on the hamon



I'm responsible for the refunds. Send me the knife, and I'll refund it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> I see no penis scrotum. Are you sure This is right?



Imagine an old Dick with a penis hamon. It would be a knife of legends.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DrEriksson said:


> Imagine an old Dick with a penis hamon. It would be a knife of legends.


Imagine?!? I don’t think of anything else but it!


----------



## RockyBasel

Literally LOL


----------



## RDalman

Mixing the magic clay. It's made of snus leftovers, rust&suitapowder (hamon flux), fine clay, and mixed up to consistency with horses urine. 




Chefs have taught me never to leave handles sticking out from benches.


----------



## RockyBasel

Was the horse urine fermented before it was used?


----------



## BillHanna

uma no shoben


----------



## RDalman

RockyBasel said:


> Was the horse urine fermented before it was used?


Needs to be fresh and still bodyheat to work well as flux activator so we get a nice active "dusty" hamon.


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Mixing the magic clay. It's made of snus leftovers, rust&suitapowder (hamon flux), fine clay, and mixed up to consistency with horses urine.
> Chefs have taught me never to leave handles sticking out from benches.



Could you tell me which band saw you're using, and if you're happy with it?
Have been looking at a few, ideally one that can do miter cuts, but most of them have reviews stating they're inaccurate. Even ones that are €2k+


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Could you tell me which band saw you're using, and if you're happy with it?
> Have been looking at a few, ideally one that can do miter cuts, but most of them have reviews stating they're inaccurate. Even ones that are €2k+


Cheapo -saw only.. "bernardo


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Cheapo -saw only.. "bernardo



Thought I recognized it already, but didn't know the 'brands' in Sweden.
It's the same saw that's being rebranded as Bernardo, or Proma, sometimes with a slightly different base.

Thanks though


----------



## Barmoley

RDalman said:


> Needs to be fresh and still bodyheat to work well as flux activator so we get a nice active "dusty" hamon.


Does the age and gender of the horse matter? What about the phase of the moon? Or is all that just horse piss?


----------



## LostHighway

RDalman said:


> Needs to be fresh and still bodyheat to work well as flux activator so we get a nice active "dusty" hamon.



Is this a biodynamic/Rudolph Steiner thing like the cow's horns full of manure? Will the knives be Demeter Biodynamic™ certified?


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> Chefs have taught me never to leave handles sticking out from benches.
> View attachment 111565



Why do I see this pic and think Robin is going to get a pack of small children to run into his workshop so what hamon happens naturally?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Den där gäggamuschen på bilden ser ruggigt potent ut.


----------



## RDalman

Barmoley said:


> Does the age and gender of the horse matter? What about the phase of the moon? Or is all that just horse piss?


Exactly! Moonphase is nearing perfect for quenching


----------



## RDalman

No rest for the wicked. As the moonphase (and dietary prep) was perfect I hustled on and got them hard. Quick (almost) cleangrind on 60 grit and etch to see hamons preliminary.


----------



## RockyBasel

The Hamon are showing well. Must be due to moon-phase and urine match


----------



## ian

Are you a Miranda July fan, @RDalman?


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Are you a Miranda July fan, @RDalman?


))<>((
Forever

Felt it fitting to forum communications, poop back and forth... Forever


----------



## ian

It was such a romantic movie. That scene gets me every time.


----------



## RDalman

A last fine-straightening before the big time investment that is finish grinding. I managed to fix all big warps and wandering tips during quenches. So far completely lossless. 



Many of them have a light sori, but not sure how much if any I will keep though finishing.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> A last fine-straightening before the big time investment that is finish grinding. I managed to fix all big warps and wandering tips during quenches. So far completely lossless. View attachment 111794
> 
> Many of them have a light sori, but not sure how much if any I will keep though finishing.
> View attachment 111795



For the uninitiated, a sori refers to the bend caused by a differential heat treat. Think of the bend in a Japanese sword - the sword is straight before quenching and bends upwards due to the expansion of the hard steel at the edge during the quench (the steel under the clay hardens slower and does not expand). 

Something something crystalline structure something something austenite rapidly cools into martensite blabla steel cut very good wow enough to bring honor to the daimyo chop onions n stuff

If anyone gets a knife with a sori, you are lucky


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> For the uninitiated, a sori refers to the bend caused by a differential heat treat. Think of the bend in a Japanese sword - the sword is straight before quenching and bends upwards due to the expansion of the hard steel at the edge during the quench.
> 
> If anyone gets a knife with a sori, you are one lucky bastard...


Sometimes "negative" - downwards happen too. But on this one it happened during a first failed quench. A cane-dagger I made last week. It's also a part of why I wasnt entirely happy with keeping these yo-handles. Had some big movements on the tangs both up and down in quenches.


----------



## captaincaed

RDalman said:


> A last fine-straightening before the big time investment that is finish grinding. I managed to fix all big warps and wandering tips during quenches. So far completely lossless. View attachment 111794
> 
> Many of them have a light sori, but not sure how much if any I will keep though finishing.
> View attachment 111795


Oh man, you must not have faced magnetic north when quenching. That's why you got the warp...
Back to the urine board...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> Sometimes "negative" - downwards happen too. But on this one it happened during a first failed quench. A cane-dagger I made last week. It's also a part of why I wasnt entirely happy with keeping these yo-handles. Had some big movements on the tangs both up and down in quenches. View attachment 111798



That's interesting to know. Also very cool pokey thing.
How does that happen when you have clay specifically at the spine - wouldn't the expanding hard edge always push out to make an upwards curve? I imagine it's a bit more risky with a thin blade like this, but interesting that you see that on kitchen knives at 50mm+ in blank width too.


----------



## Kippington

RDalman said:


> Sometimes "negative" - downwards happen too. But on this one it happened during a first failed quench. A cane-dagger I made last week. It's also a part of why I wasnt entirely happy with keeping these yo-handles. Had some big movements on the tangs both up and down in quenches. View attachment 111798


I'm so sori that happened!


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> That's interesting to know. Also very cool pokey thing.
> How does that happen when you have clay specifically at the spine - wouldn't the expanding hard edge always push out to make an upwards curve? I imagine it's a bit more risky with a thin blade like this, but interesting that you see that on kitchen knives at 50mm+ in blank width too.


Yes. On that dagger there was no clay involved and my bad that caused it to fail quench (didn't get hard mostly).

Do you guys like me to keep the sori in them? It's mostly a matter of rounding and polishing on the wheel instead of the platen.


----------



## zeaderan

RDalman said:


> Sometimes "negative" - downwards happen too.


Wasn't there a magic little blue pill invented to help in this kind of situation?


----------



## RDalman

zeaderan said:


> Wasn't there a magic little blue pill invented to help in this kind of situation?


Cold water helps too


----------



## zeaderan

RDalman said:


> Cold water helps too


Good thing you're not making any short pretty knives... The cold might make the blade disappear too


----------



## mmiinngg

Thanks for the explanations, very interesting.

Personally, I'm not a big fan of the visual with sori.
And there is already enough wabi sabi spirit on these blades 



RDalman said:


> Cold water helps too



Talking more about neck knives then?


----------



## MarcelNL

to me the sori looks great, suggest to do what you think is best! Once you start asking us for input you're likely to go crazy from all the different answers ;-)


----------



## RDalman

Yea, but hearing your input is interesting! Have looked them all through now and there's not going to be a option to not have it at all. All 240s have it more or less, 210s too but less pronounced. Not so much in the 180s and 270. So it just wouldnt be fun grinding it all away


----------



## fritze

For me a blade without sori looks more elegant.
And it is easier to push cutted food from the board with the spine of a knife without sori.


----------



## mmiinngg

RDalman said:


> Yea, but hearing your input is interesting!



Hopefully, I censored myself regarding the penis shape handle.


----------



## mmiinngg

.


fritze said:


> For me a blade without sori looks more elegant.
> 
> And it is easier to push cutted food from the board with the spine of a knife without sori.



Thought of it but didn't want to justify this practice.. 
SCRAAAAP THAT EDGE!!!


----------



## RDalman

Found a few resonably flat flats for a little hardness testing.
The hard steel, spine in front of where hamon stops;




Soft steel in the hamon;




And the stainless tang


----------



## 9fingeredknife

How will the handles feel if the tang cant get hard...


----------



## Kippington

9fingeredknife said:


> How will the handles feel if the tang cant get hard...


Massage some oil into it. Nice and deep like, and it should get hard.


----------



## RDalman

The (increasingly occasional) shop helper Asta Ironpants. She likes to clean the shop by eating, and then vomits steel at home. I try to tell her she doesnt need to, then she looks like this.


----------



## captaincaed

I think that face could warm anything to a perfect sub critical annealing temp.


----------



## ian

Sori or no sori is fine with me, as long as you think the balance is good.


----------



## ian

@captaincaed I angrily react to your angry reaction. En garde!


----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> @captaincaed I angrily react to your angry reaction. En garde!


I feel like we should knife-fight with 12k edges, and the whole goal is to shave the other person first without drawing blood.


----------



## ian

This all sounds very erotic.


----------



## Chopper88

This whole thread constantly reminds me of the thread:

_*"Why aren't Japanese knives popular within female buyers as end-customer?"*_

Not sure if it answers it, or just raises more questions though...


----------



## captaincaed

Chopper88 said:


> This whole thread constantly reminds me of the thread:
> 
> _*"Why aren't Japanese knives popular within female buyers as end-customer?"*_
> 
> Not sure if it answers it, or just raises more questions though...


It's a hair-raising question


----------



## TM001

RDalman said:


> Found a few resonably flat flats for a little hardness testing.
> The hard steel, spine in front of where hamon stops;
> Soft steel in the hamon;
> And the stainless tang



How old is the hardness tester. Not used to seeing analog gauges on testing equipment much any more.


----------



## RDalman

TM001 said:


> How old is the hardness tester. Not used to seeing analog gauges on testing equipment much any more.


I don’t know it's not marked with production date or year. But it's calibrated and accurate enough.
Edit: maybe I should expand on "accurate enough". It runs +-0,5 as it's specified to with it's calibration block. A bigger problem for inaccuracy in the tests I did above is the knife sample spots not being perfect flats. For better testing I use prepared samples, like when dialing in a heat treatment procedure. In this case above on a knife sample, I don’t expect fully reliable reads, but pretty close still.


----------



## TM001

RDalman said:


> I don’t know it's not marked with production date or year. But it's calibrated and accurate enough.
> Edit: maybe I should expand on "accurate enough". It runs +-0,5 as it's specified to with it's calibration block. A bigger problem for inaccuracy in the tests I did above is the knife sample spots not being perfect flats. For better testing I use prepared samples, like when dialing in a heat treatment procedure. In this case above on a knife sample, I don’t expect fully reliable reads, but pretty close still.



Didn't mean to imply inaccurate with old. More that it is neat piece of equipment and most of what I see now has digital readouts. A lot of older equipment is very well made and if calibrated accurate.


----------



## RDalman

TM001 said:


> Didn't mean to imply inaccurate with old. More that it is neat piece of equipment and most of what I see now has digital readouts. A lot of older equipment is very well made and if calibrated accurate.


Yea absolutely  I wanted to have it in the living room but there was protests, so it resides in the bedroom instead. It's a old swedish made durometer by alpha.


----------



## toddnmd

RDalman said:


> I wanted to have it in the living room but there was protests, so it resides in the bedroom instead.



It’s hard to overestimate the importance of a hardness tester in the bedroom. . .


----------



## RDalman

toddnmd said:


> It’s hard to overestimate the importance of a hardness tester in the bedroom. . .


... But first, let me take a rockwell


----------



## RDalman

Chilly in the shop today and with gf-s sunglasses to help with bright grinding sparks


----------



## daddy yo yo

You're a role model, always wearing a face mask.. Is this FFP2?


----------



## RDalman

daddy yo yo said:


> You're a role model, always wearing a face mask.. Is this FFP2?


P3 of course, covid safe, but not fart safe 
Chainmail skirt is on too, full grinding kit (i mean, kkf sexyboi- kit)


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> P3 of course, covid safe, but not fart safe
> Chainmail skirt is on too, full grinding kit (i mean, kkf sexyboi- kit)


Mithril shirt? Or skirt???


----------



## RockyBasel

Chain-mail skirt is needed when deploying the ancient Swedish fart quenching technique. The steel grain of the skirt allows fart expulsion while restricting any incoming injury


----------



## RDalman

daddy yo yo said:


> Mithril shirt? Or skirt???


I guess apron really. One of those butchery kinds. And it's lowly peasant soft stainless steel


----------



## DavidPF

RDalman said:


> I guess apron really. One of those butchery kinds. And it's lowly peasant soft stainless steel


Hopefully the orcs will leave you alone anyway - if you don't scare them enough, a tiny but brave steel-eating monster will eventually come to the rescue. 

The only beings you're in any danger from are the hordes of Gollum-like creatures on the internet asking you about their Precious.


----------



## DavidPF

RockyBasel said:


> ancient Swedish fart quenching technique


Which one?

- Sjöfart: framförandet av fartyg till sjöss
(Translation: frame for and have farting till shoes, i.e. frame for also getting the fart all the way to your shoes.) This method appears to involve a vertical orientation of the work, and therefore specialized equipment for distributing the quench in the vertical direction.
(optional equipment: sjöfartsled - I'm not sure how the shoe-fart sled is used, but perhaps it's mounted on the frame.)

- Snigelfart: mycket långsam fart (translation: Mickey's lonesome fart (I'm guessing this means the small, squeaky type?))

- Överfart: färd över vatten (translation: fart over vat - probably the vat contains oil or water, giving a sort of hybrid quench.)

- Fartfylld: this one is bluntly obvious. The "fart-filled" technique involves advance planning, calling the entire family into the shop and perhaps the neighbours as well. On the count of three, all let go at once, then leave the room, shutting the door quickly as soon as everyone has escaped.


----------



## RDalman

A fresh 120 grit belt makes hamon pretty visible. This is the only 270, I think for @Marcelo Amaral


----------



## 0x0x

RDalman said:


> A fresh 120 grit belt makes hamon pretty visible. This is the only 270, I think for @Marcelo Amaral


Looks awesome!  
What will the height be? is it the same for all sizes?


----------



## RDalman

0x0x said:


> Looks awesome!
> What will the height be? is it the same for all sizes?


I think we speced potential -2 from
240&270: 55
210&180: 53

But very few loose even a mm. 

Working on finishing a first 10


----------



## 0x0x

RDalman said:


> I think we speced potential -2 from
> 240&270: 55
> 210&180: 53
> 
> But very few loose even a mm.
> 
> Working on finishing a first 10



Nice!


----------



## DrEriksson

DavidPF said:


> Which one?



As a Swede, I fully vouch for these translations!


----------



## 9fingeredknife

They look amazing so far!


----------



## DavidPF

DrEriksson said:


> As a Swede, I fully vouch for these translations!


Sorry for any small errors I may have made 

Swedish is such a beautiful language, except for The One Bad Swedish Consonant. I don't know where you guys got it, but seriously, it's defective - you should return it and demand a refund. Maybe the Danes didn't want it and sold it to you - it certainly sounds too clumsy to be Danish. The way things are now, I can't ever move to Sweden, and the only thing holding me back is I can't gargle and spit and whistle all at the same time.

Sju själar sköt sig själva. See? It's proof. A consonant that actually makes people give up the will to live. *BUT:* You now have a unique opportunity to help. I would even say it's your patriotic (or Swedishly unpatriotic, your choice) duty. With one of Mr. Dalman's beautiful and very sharp knives, you can begin to undo the damage. Every time you see a representation of this terrible sound, raise that shining knife, and quickly slice away all of its letters, except for the S. Make Swedish great again!

And then I will move to Sweden, and I'll still sound like an idiot - but at least I won't have to skoot mysjelf.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

RDalman said:


> A fresh 120 grit belt makes hamon pretty visible. This is the only 270, I think for @Marcelo Amaral View attachment 112432



Thank you, @RDalman! It looks amazing!


----------



## RDalman

Generally they're going to be tall dotty, tall slightly wavy like this one. Or a mix like on that 270 I showed before. Last I showed a honyaki with a tall hamon in the swedish chefsknife group on fb, I was jokingly asked if I could put it closer to spine. So I tried for that on these 30


----------



## DrEriksson

@DavidPF Press the play button for this badboy!






Google Translate


Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




translate.google.com


----------



## RDalman

DrEriksson said:


> @DavidPF Press the play button for this badboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> 
> Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translate.google.com


Don't get started on the seasick seamen, err sailors, now


----------



## Carl Kotte

DrEriksson said:


> @DavidPF Press the play button for this badboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> 
> Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translate.google.com


Tjugosju självsjunkande skepp med skärp.


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> Tjugosju självsjunkande skepp med skärp.



Käka sushi. That one’s deceptively hard. Even two fast repeats are tricky.


----------



## DavidPF

DrEriksson said:


> @DavidPF Press the play button for this badboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> 
> Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translate.google.com


It sounds like one of those embarrassing nicknames that an old lady might give to a baby. But the old lady has some kind of speech problem.


----------



## RockyBasel

Plan is coming together


----------



## RDalman

The 270 is first out to get it's finish on. 
Unusable:




Better..


----------



## RockyBasel

Sweet!


----------



## fritze

So nice!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

looks great!


----------



## DavidPF

The potatoes will be so disappointed - "I really wanted to stick, I tried so hard, but it was like the knife just disappeared!"


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> The 270 is first out to get it's finish on.
> Unusable:
> View attachment 112871
> 
> Better..
> View attachment 112872



Nice, looking good.


----------



## IsoJ

RDalman said:


> The 270 is first out to get it's finish on.
> Unusable:
> View attachment 112871
> 
> Better..
> View attachment 112872


270


----------



## toddnmd

RDalman said:


> The 270 is first out to get it's finish on.
> Unusable:
> View attachment 112871
> 
> Better..
> View attachment 112872



You’ve just given away your heat treatment secrets!!!


----------



## RDalman

toddnmd said:


> You’ve just given away your heat treatment secrets!!!


Snow cryo, radiator temper


----------



## DavidPF

A knife does seem more substantial somehow, when it's served with grill marks on it. 5 stars for presentation.


----------



## RDalman

240 tips in three phases of 60 grit finish grinding. Almost halfway on finish grinding, which is the "worst" part timewise. The one on the right end is good enough right?


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> 240 tips in three phases of 60 grit finish grinding. Almost halfway on finish grinding, which is the "worst" part timewise. The one on the right end is good enough right? View attachment 113595



Can you make me one where the spine shot of that single knife is exactly as in your picture?


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Can you make me one where the spine shot of that single knife is exactly as above?


Sorry, yours is a hair(y) more girthy.


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> Sorry, yours is a hair(y) more girthy.



I thought it was gonna be modeled on my multi pronged anatomy.


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> I thought it was gonna be modeled on my multi pronged anatomy.


I was not aware you're that well equipped! Arseling too?


----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## RDalman

Kiriboxes are ready and paid. Hope for smooth and quick shipping, having everything ready on schedule first half of march should be doable


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow! Really good speed. I think you should post a small video showing gleaming knives ready for shipment


----------



## RDalman

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Really good speed. I think you should post a small video showing gleaming knives ready for shipment


For sure, but not there yet. Been a bit cold for grinding fullspeed lately. Hopefully better temps this week.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s freezing here too


----------



## LostHighway

RockyBasel said:


> It’s freezing here too



I'll see your freezing and raise you (or in this case lower) to -29C. It has been the coldest here for the past ten days that it has been in decades.


----------



## RDalman

LostHighway said:


> I'll see your freezing and raise you (or in this case lower) to -29C. It has been the coldest here for the past ten days that it has been in decades.


Yea we've had in the - 10 to - 20 range last weeks, and then my shop gets on the cold side for grinding with wet fingers. Today just - 4 and shop is near ok for grinding work.


----------



## RockyBasel

LostHighway said:


> I'll see your freezing and raise you (or in this case lower) to -29C. It has been the coldest here for the past ten days that it has been in decades.


Ouch! I know the feeling well as I went to undergrad at Eau Claire. I remember walking to an exam in in -30F weather and my eye kids were sticking every time I blinked


----------



## MarcelNL

that's a warm -17'C  We almost reached that in the Netherlands last week. -29'C is 'sumting' else
Currently it's raining again, and it might hit +15'C next weekend acc. to the early predictions


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> Ouch! I know the feeling well as I went to undergrad at Eau Claire. I remember walking to an exam in in -30F weather and my eye kids were sticking every time I blinked



Eau Claire, huh? Nice. Grew up in Appleton. Used to love the feeling of my freshly showered hair freezing when I went outside to wait for the bus. Doesn’t seem to happen anymore, sadly. Or maybe I’m just better at drying my hair now.


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Eau Claire, huh? Nice. Grew up in Appleton. Used to love the feeling of my freshly showered hair freezing when I went outside to wait for the bus. Doesn’t seem to happen anymore, sadly. Or maybe I’m just better at drying my hair now.


My dorm-mate was from Appleton - small world!


----------



## TM001

Guess I shouldn't complain about how cold 50 F with rain last couple of days feels to me. I have lived in the coastal south of US for a long time now so it doesn't take much for me to feel like it is cold.

I grew up in upstate NY though which has some pretty horrid winters but been a long time since I lived there.


----------



## AT5760

Currently -8F with a predicted low tonight of -20F. I’m very glad that I work indoors.

Stay warm Robin, we don’t need you grinding off a frozen finger!


----------



## RockyBasel

Brrrr thems cold weather


----------



## RDalman

Only nine 210s left to do


----------



## RockyBasel

kewl


----------



## coffeelover191919

i want 240!!!! dammit!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

21 are 240’s and 270! Now that’s a mass drop order


----------



## DavidPF

RDalman said:


> Only nine 210s left to do


People seem to have missed something important in your first photo. Once you've finished your knives, they stand at attention when you tell them to.


----------



## RDalman

DavidPF said:


> People seem to have missed something important in your first photo. Once you've finished your knives, they stand at attention when you tell them to.


I wonder if we have any of these 32 pages so far, without dickjokes


----------



## DavidPF

RDalman said:


> I wonder if we have any of these 32 pages so far, without dickjokes


That wasn't actually meant as one, but I guess it is one now. Because as soon as anyone declares something a dickjoke, it becomes one - and so does everything else near it. 

At least that's what she said.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

IsoJ said:


> 270



+1


----------



## ModRQC

RockyBasel said:


> I remember walking to an exam in in -30F weather and my eye kids were sticking every time I blinked



These must be good-looking kids!


----------



## ModRQC

RDalman said:


> View attachment 114499
> View attachment 114500
> 
> Only nine 210s left to do



Surely you miscalculated that. Should be ten, as per loser's rule that the last to be drawn in the pool also gets one.


----------



## ModRQC

BTW, if I answer "Yes" to the pool right now, do I get a knife box? I don't want the knife, just the box. If you were to "forget" a knife inside, don't worry I won't tell anyone of your mistake.


----------



## RDalman

Boxes have landed in sweden hopefully I get them monday. Shot a little video of work progress


----------



## fritze

@RDalman
Nice video! 
Thank you!


----------



## ModRQC

RDalman said:


> Boxes have landed in sweden hopefully I get them monday. Shot a little video of work progress




Thanks for the video - that's basically the box's price worth in creating excitement.


----------



## Luftmensch

I know it is just a cardboard box... but I like how you neatly arranged the knives there!







☺


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Thank you for the video Robin! So exited the date is coming closer.


----------



## RDalman

The sound of this is likeable I think. Slotting for the tang.


----------



## ian

You know what the people want!


----------



## MarcelNL

Nice sound, have to get the youtube plugin setup in my audio PC again, probably sounds super satisfying on the Trionor


----------



## 9fingeredknife

No glove? as some one with 9 fingers that worries me...


----------



## RDalman

9fingeredknife said:


> No glove? as some one with 9 fingers that worries me...


Around rotating powertools one get used to working gloveless for safety, and by forge and anvil similar situation most of the time. Gloves don’t feel heat, and can get you blisters when handforging.


----------



## RDalman

Some morning wood reductions. Now that video might be less than entertaining be warned


----------



## 9fingeredknife

RDalman said:


> Some morning wood reductions


At least this video is appropriate for KKF, could have been very different...


----------



## RDalman

100 kiriboxes arrived


----------



## MarcelNL

I love seeing master craftsmen work, tasks that look deceivingly easy but are not when you try for yourself....


----------



## mmiinngg

RDalman said:


> 100 kiriboxes arrived



Sweeeeet


----------



## MarcelNL

BTW those gnarly handles are sheer wood porn


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> BTW those gnarly handles are sheer wood porn


It gets better.. At 60 grit now


----------



## Michi

RDalman said:


> Now that video might be less than entertaining be warned


Rivetting!  (I mean it.)

Did I see a round handle with a knob at the end near the beginning of the video?


----------



## RDalman

Michi said:


> end near the beginning of


Sorry you lost me there, I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## mise_en_place

How the f**k did I miss this?!?!?!


----------



## RDalman

mise_en_place said:


> How the f**k did I miss this?!?!?!


Maybe all the dicking around covered the actual content  We like to blame @ian I think


----------



## mise_en_place

I think this is fair to blame @ian 

I felt a tingle yesterday using the Dalman hankotsu prototype to break down a 700 lb (320ish kilo) steer. That brought me here. Facepalming ensued.


----------



## ian

My dastardly plan to cloud the existence of the MassDrop, thereby increasing my own chances at being picked, has worked!


----------



## WildBoar

It worked. No more Massdrop!


...'course now there is a similar service called 'Drop'


----------



## killerloop

Some Hasegawa rubber wood core boards


----------



## k7598

Great to see this project happening. I hope you won't ge too much trouble with further payment and shipping.


----------



## DavidPF

WildBoar said:


> ...'course now there is a similar service called 'Drop'


Maybe they didn't want to exclude the possibility that someone might want to drop a density, volume, frequency, force, or what have you...


----------



## gregfisk

Robin, that last handle you were making looks strangely familiar


----------



## DrEriksson

mise_en_place said:


> I think this is fair to blame @ian
> 
> I felt a tingle yesterday using the Dalman hankotsu prototype to break down a 700 lb (320ish kilo) steer. That brought me here. Facepalming ensued.



Are we the Dalman hankotsu team? I think we have a special bond, you and I!


----------



## mise_en_place

A very exclusive club @DrEriksson


----------



## DrEriksson

mise_en_place said:


> A very exclusive club @DrEriksson


I’m sorry that you did not get better company in the club though. I bring nothing to the table.


----------



## RDalman

DrEriksson said:


> I’m sorry that you did not get better company in the club though. I bring nothing to the table.


But yours have that bent unique otherness, something atleast


----------



## RockyBasel

Is it time for a video?


----------



## RDalman

RockyBasel said:


> Is it time for a video?


Ok we can do more videos


----------



## Michi

That's a gorgeous piece of (quite hard, I imagine) wood!


----------



## childermass

It just fits so well here and I can’t stop thinking about it so why not...

Did 'someone'  issue a custom order to Dan Prendergast lately?


----------



## RDalman

Michi said:


> That's a gorgeous piece of (quite hard, I imagine) wood!


Right, hard wood like this deserves a good polish job. 



childermass said:


> It just fits so well here and I can’t stop thinking about it so why not...
> 
> Did 'someone'  issue a custom order to Dan Prendergast lately?



That's a purdy forging!


----------



## gregfisk

RDalman said:


> Ok we can do more videos



That’s what I saw you making at the end of your last video that looked so familiar. Looks like you’re taking good care of it.

On a serious note, I really do appreciate the videos. Being a beginner knife and handle maker I pick up a lot from watching you work.


----------



## RDalman

Handles do better on video so I thought I'll show some finished before starting the installations.


----------



## RockyBasel

These birch and maple handles look stunning


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Ok we can do more videos



Det vardagspolerade ollonet!


----------



## fritze

These handles look sooo sweet


----------



## MarcelNL

stunning handles!


----------



## 0x0x

Nice!! Will the handles be distributed randomly or how will this be "decided"?

lookin forward to it


----------



## MarcelNL

0x0x said:


> Nice!! Will the handles be distributed randomly or how will this be "decided"?
> 
> lookin forward to it


yeah, I was just going back to my order to see if I forgot...either one is fine but seeing the finished product is making me lust for the burl-esk wood


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Handles will be decided randomly by @RDalman, I won't be taking any requests.


----------



## MarcelNL

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Handles will be decided randomly by @RDalman, I won't be taking any requests.


sounds like a good decision, I for one would not want anyone having to worry about matching requested handles to knives!


----------



## Delat

OMG curly maple 

I used to work with curly maple a lot when I was into woodworking. FYI for those lucky enough to get one of those handles, there's ways to really make the curl pop via using aniline dyes. Personally I just used a single color, but there's also a 2-tone process you can do as well.








How To Make Figured Maple Pop W/ Aniline Dye


VIDEO: Joshua Farnsworth shows how to use aniline dyes to bring out the wood figure in figured maple, like curly maple or tiger maple, and make it pop!




woodandshop.com





FYI, the pattern in the grain is formed by the weight of the tree compressing the fibers of the trunk, causing them to bend in and out instead of being straight. That change in direction is what causes the fibers to absorb dye more heavily in the "stripes", which is what you take advantage of with aniline dyes. Happens in about 5-10% of maple trees, I believe. That bit of nerdy information adds to my deep appreciation of curly maple. I used to pay around 4-5x extra for curly vs regular maple lumber, I think, so it's true added value to the knife.


----------



## RDalman

Delat said:


> OMG curly maple
> 
> I used to work with curly maple a lot when I was into woodworking. FYI for those lucky enough to get one of those handles, there's ways to really make the curl pop via using aniline dyes. Personally I just used a single color, but there's also a 2-tone process you can do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Figured Maple Pop W/ Aniline Dye
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Joshua Farnsworth shows how to use aniline dyes to bring out the wood figure in figured maple, like curly maple or tiger maple, and make it pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodandshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the pattern in the grain is formed by the weight of the tree compressing the fibers of the trunk, causing them to bend in and out instead of being straight. That change in direction is what causes the fibers to absorb dye more heavily in the "stripes", which is what you take advantage of with aniline dyes. Happens in about 5-10% of maple trees, I believe. That bit of nerdy information adds to my deep appreciation of curly maple. I used to pay around 4-5x extra for curly vs regular maple lumber, I think, so it's true added value to the knife.


Yes I love this stuff too. Indeed a nice way to finish like you linked also with stain. If one wants to do this on a already finished handle though, be sure to sand past any previous oil finish. Spirit based stain might be a good route to make sure in case the wood have been oil treated before (like my handles) and then to keep in mind is that some stains can tend to leak if not sealed in with a laquer-like finish.


----------



## RockyBasel

Me want curly maple


----------



## Chopper88

RockyBasel said:


> Me want curly maple



You don't get to pick!

Oh wait...  


Both really look good, if I had/got to pick I'd probably end up with birch, but only by a tiny margin.
The '3d' effect of the light reflected by the maple is really awesome as well!


----------



## mmiinngg

Just here to thank @RDalman for keeping us updated on the progress of knife production with these cool videos.
For me, it really adds value to this knife. I know I look romenticopathic, but I'm tired .
And I'm sure that's true for a lot of us.
Not like any other knife bought on the web.
Thanks to the videos and updates, you have given us real insight. So thanks.

May I ask you what has been your experience with this massdrop. has it changed from your daily work (aside from how much can be). Did you enjoy it, would you do it again?
You heard me, all these questions.

I obviously can't wait to receive it.

Kudos to @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel and @lemeneid ,for putting this together!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

mmiinngg said:


> May I ask you what has been your experience with this massdrop. has it changed from your daily work (aside from how much can be). Did you enjoy it, would you do it again?
> You heard me, all these questions.
> 
> Kudos to @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel and @lemeneid ,for putting this together!



Ask me after I figure out the f0cking quagmire that is US customs and import duty/tax on 10k worth of knives.


Jokes aside, things are progressing as planned, just takes a lot of legwork to build the logistics up from scratch. It isn't over everyone has a knife in their hands. If all goes well, then sure - you may see another massdrop


----------



## mmiinngg

Hahaha, sorry about that, I can imagine...
Afterall you came up with this great idea, so blame yourself


----------



## mmiinngg

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Jokes aside, things are progressing as planned, just takes a lot of legwork to build the logistics up from scratch. It isn't over everyone has a knife in their hands. If all goes well, then sure - you may see another massdrop


Do agree not over 'till everyone has their knife (you know, the one with the third handle starting bottom left (lol)) in their hands.
Just wanted to have robin point of view


----------



## RDalman

mmiinngg said:


> Do agree not over 'till everyone has their knife (you know, the one with the third handle starting bottom left (lol)) in their hands.
> Just wanted to have robin point of view


It's actually really heavy alot of the time working many knives like this. But for me it is effective overall. I lost more than a week to sick kid and stuff but I think on schedule still. When shipped out I will be happy, and take a week or two off (but will be some home-reno and such) Hope everyone will be happy with what they get also, I try to not rush and keep level.


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Ask me after I figure out the f0cking quagmire that is US customs and import duty/tax on 10k worth of knives.
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, things are progressing as planned, just takes a lot of legwork to build the logistics up from scratch. It isn't over everyone has a knife in their hands. If all goes well, then sure - you may see another massdrop


So it depends on how good gifts folks send you


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> So it depends on how good gifts folks send you



Hah! Thanks in advance for the cleaver


----------



## MarcelNL

Gifts could help clearing customs in some countries...


----------



## gregfisk

Just make sure you don’t end up in jail.


----------



## RDalman

Next up handle installations


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Next up handle installations


So vardagspolerat!


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> So vardagspolerat!


PTV-fredag


----------



## 9fingeredknife

HAHA, I see one very special handle in the mix...


----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


> Next up handle installations




Can´t wait to see those handles installed!
The knives will be awsome


----------



## inferno

RDalman said:


> Next up handle installations



helgpolerat högglansollon! 

so who will get the "golden ollon edition" handle?? i bet that it will be a nice surprise


----------



## RDalman

inferno said:


> helgpolerat högglansollon!
> 
> so who will get the "golden ollon edition" handle?? i bet that it will be a nice surprise


It depends on what was ordered


----------



## tostadas

RDalman said:


> Ok we can do more videos




This one looks like it got a little extra polish


----------



## MarcelNL

almost a wet look polish.


----------



## inferno

"weekday/everyday polish"


----------



## tostadas

Instead of using an electric carving knife with cheap stainless blades, would it be possible to attach some nice Dalman steel to a shakeweight? Or better yet, incorporate the motor into that polished custom wood?


----------



## inferno

tostadas said:


> Or better yet, incorporate the motor into that polished custom wood?



you mean like a concrete vibrator??


----------



## RDalman

inferno said:


> you mean like a concrete vibrator??


Friday evening in europe is obvious.


----------



## inferno

party time!


----------



## RDalman

And if you get this from burnfitting, like some tar residue from smoke, that wipes off easy with alcohol. Sooner easier than later. I see some jknives sometimes with this left on the blades.


----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


> And if you get this from burnfitting, like some tar residue from smoke, that wipes off easy with alcohol. Sooner easier than later. I see some jknives sometimes with this left on the blades.




Thank you for showing us the creation of the knives step by step!
I really like your videos  !


----------



## gregfisk

Thank you Robin, that was really informative and fun to watch. I’ve been using 30 minute slow set epoxy resin. I use the same procedure, without the torch of course. I’m going to give the hot glue a try. You don’t have to hold onto the knife for as long to wait for it to set and you can remove the handle if you ever need to. I enjoy watching a veteran like you doing your craft.


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> And if you get this from burnfitting, like some tar residue from smoke, that wipes off easy with alcohol. Sooner easier than later. I see some jknives sometimes with this left on the blades.




That's a hot tang! I've always been afraid to make it that hot when installing. But I've never done a real burn in, just an install where I get the handle hot enough to melt the wax or glue... Inspiring.


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> That's a hot tang! I've always been afraid to make it that hot when installing. But I've never done a real burn in, just an install where I get the handle hot enough to melt the wax or glue... Inspiring.


Yea i will admit that was a bit hotter than necessary, but works


----------



## RDalman

gregfisk said:


> Thank you Robin, that was really informative and fun to watch. I’ve been using 30 minute slow set epoxy resin. I use the same procedure, without the torch of course. I’m going to give the hot glue a try. You don’t have to hold onto the knife for as long to wait for it to set and you can remove the handle if you ever need to. I enjoy watching a veteran like you doing your craft.


Hey I made my first knife about six years ago  but thanks, good to hear it might help.


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> Hey I made my first knife about six years ago  but thanks, good to hear it might help.



Please tell me you were a corporate executive before that, or a copy editor for an advertising company. Btw, I heard someone call you the grandfather of Swedish knifemakers recently. It must be a young field!


----------



## gregfisk

Well, you’re a veteran to me and your knives are beautiful. I’ve only made maybe 10 or so knives in a little over a year. And I don’t sell any of them, just give them away. The videos are really enjoyable so thank you for that.


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Hey I made my first knife about six years ago  but thanks, good to hear it might help.



Seeing how sought after your knives are already, imagine how it will be when you're 78 and everyone's speculating on when the last Dalman will be forged


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Please tell me you were a corporate executive before that, or a copy editor for an advertising company. Btw, I heard someone call you the grandfather of Swedish knifemakers recently. It must be a young field!


I worked in a industry with quality control, checking practical function and tolerances to standards, for parts we built battery cabinets with.


----------



## RockyBasel

Great video Robin - love to see how the first mass-drop at KKF is coming together


----------



## coffeelover191919

When are these shipping?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

coffeelover191919 said:


> When are these shipping?



@RDalman, @RockyBasel and I are solidifying shipping plans and trying to find out what is best for everyone. After final costs are decided, then we will reply back with final costs and shipment dates.


----------



## coffeelover191919

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @RDalman, @RockyBasel and I are solidifying shipping plans and trying to find out what is best for everyone. After final costs are decided, then we will reply back with final costs and shipment dates.


Coolio, have any users dropped off the list and may I take their place for a 240mm, right handed?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

coffeelover191919 said:


> Coolio, have any users dropped off the list and may I take their place for a 240mm, right handed?



Not at this time. I have you on the waitlist, and I'll shoot you a PM if a spot opens up for you.


----------



## McMan

coffeelover191919 said:


> Coolio, have any users dropped off the list and may I take their place for a 240mm, right handed?


C'mon man...


----------



## Slim278

@coffeelover191919 







coffeelover191919 said:


> yooo can i buy anyones knife 2nd hand after they get it? Hit me up!!! i'll take a 210 or 240, right handed! i missed this deadline





coffeelover191919 said:


> @RDalman , got space to make another 240, 50/50 grind (i'm simple) @ the going rate for the USA (I'm near NYC) ?





toddnmd said:


> You do realize that you just publicly tried to jump in front of about 30 people who entered but weren’t selected, right?
> 
> Not a good look.





coffeelover191919 said:


> i offered to pay him for a product. A simple yes or no from him would be 100% fine either way. If you don't ask, you'll never get? something like that..





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> 21 pages full of side conversations is a lot to read through - which I imagine @coffeelover191919 did not do since he wasn't aware of the waitlist.
> 
> No worries, however @RDalman will not be making more knives (for this massdrop...edited for @juice)
> 
> @coffeelover191919 check out pages 8 and 14 of this thread and if you're still interested I can add you to the waitlist.





RDalman said:


> For sure, I don’t mind if NKW want to extend the waitlist but I don’t think it's very likely that is getting "used". This massdrop order is organized by NKW and Rocky. I sell 30 knives to them and it's not so much my headache from there, that's where the discount is


----------



## BillHanna

@Slim278 coming through with the receipts


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Maybe he should just be sent the "special handle"...


----------



## lemeneid

coffeelover191919 said:


> Coolio, have any users dropped off the list and may I take their place for a 240mm, right handed?


----------



## RDalman

9fingeredknife said:


> Maybe he should just be sent the "special handle"...


You expect me to go back to woodwork and make a extra handle?


----------



## childermass

RDalman said:


> You expect me to go back to woodwork and make a extra handle?


You should have installed it the other way round to make it more ergonomic


----------



## RDalman

childermass said:


> You should have installed it the other way round to make it more ergonomic





childermass said:


> You should have installed it the other way round to make it more ergonomic


But it has a "river of joy"-hamon.


----------



## childermass

RDalman said:


> But it has a "river of joy"-hamon.


Now that you say it it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## IsoJ

Now looks like a happy knife


----------



## Chopper88

Looks like it's been somewhere it shouldn't have gone though, judging by that ulcer/sore...


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Looks like it's been somewhere it shouldn't have gone though, judging by that ulcer/sore...


Maybe it needs treatment of some dr/proff


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> You expect me to go back to woodwork and make a extra handle?



Is that bean-shaped spot a genital wart?


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Is that bean-shaped spot a genital wart?


Probably


----------



## MarcelNL

warts protrude, this is more like a sore...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

A sore? The tissue is dead and black!

I vote for necrotic ulcer.






on a kitchen tool


----------



## RDalman

Phallic handles was actually quite the status symbol I heard.. But like waaayyy back. Real oldschoolcool you @ian

Edit;spedifically knifehandles I mean.


----------



## Chopper88

Glad I sparked this all important discussion on @ian 's handle.


----------



## 0x0x

RDalman said:


> You expect me to go back to woodwork and make a extra handle?



 looks like you're almost done


----------



## MarcelNL

Now that I think of it, that handle gives a whole new dimension to the kink 'knife play'...I anticipate there is a whole new market waiting.... @RDalman


----------



## RDalman

0x0x said:


> looks like you're almost done


Some more days work just. All handles are on. Next up sharpen the microbevels. Clean up look over blade finishes (for like the fourth time) and package.


----------



## 0x0x

RDalman said:


> Some more days work just. All handles are on. Next up sharpen the microbevels. Clean up look over blade finishes (for like the fourth time) and package.



So you expect to be finished in the next 1-2 weeks + shipping times? 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## RDalman

0x0x said:


> So you expect to be finished in the next 1-2 weeks + shipping times?
> 
> Looking forward to it!


I aim to have them packed end of this week. Also need to get shipping quotes so you can start with all those headaches I won't touch


----------



## RockyBasel

Will there be any final videos? Perhaps a close-up of the free hamon?


----------



## gregfisk

RDalman said:


> You expect me to go back to woodwork and make a extra handle?




I’m guessing this handle works best for a push pull technique?


----------



## M1k3

gregfisk said:


> I’m guessing this handle works best for a push pull technique?


Would you recommend mineral oil or spit?


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## RDalman

Sharpening time


----------



## RDalman




----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


>




YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

SHARPENING VIDEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


>




OK Bye!  

Nice video again, seen it before, but still gives me a kick to see you flex the edge like that!


----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


>



Thanks again for another coooool video! 
I always love to see a thin edge!


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> OK Bye!
> 
> Nice video again, seen it before, but still gives me a kick to see you flex the edge like that!


Ok Bye


----------



## fritze

Wow, I hope they are all that thin!


----------



## RDalman

*Ok here's a announcement I hope reaches everyone;

As it turns out, the solution we're going with is that I will be handling the sales directly individually through my webstore, and ship knives directly with my regular courier shipping. At my regular prices. 

A message from Rocky: 
Robin, when you make the announcement- please let them know that the duties and double shipping, snd materials costs were going to be higher than the 500 SEK discount.
In addition, there could have been customs delays because the shipment could have been classified as commercial shipment. 

Also this way I can make @ian happy and make the kiriboxes optional. Those who want one just buys one separately and their knife will come fitted in it. 

I will start a group message later today with everyone included, go over details and ask everyone let me know their real name (that I will see in the webstore checkout) 

At this time we're happy no money has exchanged hands yet, and anyone who needs/wants to pass are ofc free to *


----------



## esoo

This is more than understandable. Trying to bulk ship and then forward (especially with forwarding from three countries), is quite the financial challenge. It also helps some of us avoid paying potential double duties.

@RDalman - Many kudos for taking the distribution on. I know it wasn't what you signed up for with this group buy.

How will it be ensured those on the list get the knives requested? Direct invoice from the store?


----------



## RDalman

esoo said:


> This is more than understandable. Trying to bulk ship and then forward (especially with forwarding from three countries), is quite the financial challenge. It also helps some of us avoid paying potential double duties.
> 
> @RDalman - Many kudos for taking the distribution on. I know it wasn't what you signed up for with this group buy.
> 
> How will it be ensured those on the list get the knives requested? Direct invoice from the store?


I will explain in the mass pm later tonight. Just gotta sit down at the computer at home


----------



## MarcelNL

This makes total sense from what I know about customs and shipping...I was a bit surprised there were ways that I did not know about ;-) 

Anyhow, I am still VERY thankful for all the work put into this drop by Rocky, Nakirisomethingtoolong ;-) and Lemeneid and of course to Robin making this all possible. I will definitely order the kiri box so you don't have to sit on a pile of them, I know how it can add up having stock...plus it'll be a much nicer way to move the knife around when travelling or moving house (in a year or so) then wrapping it up in a newspaper like I normally do.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

I'm still in for mine + kiri box ofc


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> *Ok here's a announcement I hope reaches everyone;
> 
> As it turns out, the solution we're going with is that I will be handling the sales directly individually through my webstore, and ship knives directly with my regular courier shipping. At my regular prices.
> 
> A message from Rocky:
> Robin, when you make the announcement- please let them know that the duties and double shipping, snd materials costs were going to be higher than the 500 SEK discount.
> In addition, there could have been customs delays because the shipment could have been classified as commercial shipment.
> 
> Also this way I can make @ian happy and make the kiriboxes optional. Those who want one just buys one separately and their knife will come fitted in it.
> 
> I will start a group message later today with everyone included, go over details and ask everyone let me know their real name (that I will see in the webstore checkout)
> 
> At this time we're happy no money has exchanged hands yet, and anyone who needs/wants to pass are ofc free to *



Sorry you weren’t able to avoid the admin work. I’m not sure how the experience of making these compares to what you usually do (I remember you saying there are pluses and minuses) but I’m sure that we in the KKF community are very grateful for the mass preorder and for all the cool videos of the making of them. It’s somehow a more intimate buying experience, even though it’s a mass order.


----------



## RockyBasel

We are at that point now folks. NKW will be sending out a message shortly about securing your order, payment deadlines and shipment time-lines

Here is the exciting news - the knives will be shipped out next week

When you get them, don’t hesitate to do a new knife posting on KKF - it will be a dazzling gleam of 30 Dalman Honyaki’s being posted from around the world


----------



## RockyBasel

I forgot to add, “if NKW is awake” then he will post

Different timezones


----------



## Giovanny Torres

That's cool @RockyBasel 
I just want to thank you, Nakiritoolongname, Lemmeneid and of course to Robin for making it happen.
Is just a pity didn't work out as planned with the shipping, hopefully it won't be much of a pain in the back for Robin.


----------



## RDalman

Just a fyi. No need to feel pressed on buying kiribox. I have a pile of them (100)because I wanted to


----------



## toddnmd

ian said:


> It’s somehow a more intimate buying experience, even though it’s a mass order.


Ian, the intimate part is AFTER you receive your knife and very special handle!

Seriously, thanks to all of you who have been so committed to this group buy!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

RDalman said:


> Just a fyi. No need to feel pressed on buying kiribox. I have a pile of them (100)because I wanted to


Personally I see it as an added bonus, but ofc is nice to have the option


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hello everyone!

I hope you are all well.

*Here is a VERY TIME SENSITIVE, very quick, very important announcement regarding payment and shipping.

After @RDalman, @RockyBasel, and I sat and crunched the numbers, we have decided it is financially inefficient to distribute shipping per region.* This is due to the combination of duty fees, international and domestic shipping costs - and other issues.

*For this reason, Robin himself will be shipping the knives sans 500 SEK discount - and all payments will be paid to him through his website.

Here is the final cost breakdown:*

*<knife price stated before +500 SEK>*
*+Int’l shipping cost DHL (~150 - 400 SEK)

+optional Kiri Box - 300 SEK*

Again, *Robin will be shipping the knives to everyone individually - and all participants will pay him directly. This minimizes expenses and is also a safer way of transferring money.

@RDalman: "I will make checkouts in the store for the different sizes, and send a mass pm when it's up. Ahead of this I, @RDalman, need everyones real name by pm here on kkf (the one I will see in my webstore orders) this way I know correct people made purchases. If someone tries to skip in they will get only a torched dildo-handle instead. Payment in my webstore is handled by stripe, cc-payment. Shipping is door to door courier with dhl express. Cost is 150-400 sek depending on region. They're fast!"*

Also, if you are in line for a knife I have tagged you down below. *Please PM me (@nakiriknaifuwaifu) ASAP [within 24 hours of this message posting at the latest.] with confirmation that you will be able to purchase the knife. *That way I can go through the waitlist as much as I can before Robin opens up for payment on Saturday. If you cannot make it, please let me know as well.


*TL;DR IMPORTANT STUFF:*

*If you are on the list for a knife, I have tagged you below. PLEASE PM ME IF YOU ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE KNIFE OR UNABLE TO MAKE IT WITHIN 24 HOURS. If I don't hear from you by then I will move on to the next in line. 

PAYMENT WILL BE DUE BY END OF DAY SUNDAY SWEDEN TIME: GMT+1 12:00 Monday March 15th. Robin will PM when everything is ready. 

PAYMENT METHOD WILL BE ON ROBIN’S WEBSITE:*

*KNIVES WILL BE SHIPPED BY END OF NEXT WEEK*

Lots of colors, lots of large font - it's an important message, so please read it all 

Thank you,
NKW

Edit: sorry the tags did not show. Here they are again.

APAC:

*@Michi*
*@benhendy*
*@WifeNotUnderstand*
*@toddnmd *
*@lemeneid *
*@tchan001 *
EU:

*@JayS20*
*@childermass*
*@EShin*
*@Giovanny Torres*
*@fritze*
*@MarcelNL*
*@mmiinngg*
*@Chopper88*
*@0x0x*
*@daddy yo yo *
US/CAN:

*@Ochazuke*
*@DoubleJJ*
*@drsmp*
*@captaincaed*
*@JoBone*
*@TM001*
*@Darktrader*
*@LostHighway*
*@9fingeredknife*
*@Marcelo Amaral*
*@esoo*
*@AT5760*
*@ian*
*@WildBoar*
*the great @nakiriknaifuwaifu *


----------



## Chopper88

MarcelNL said:


> This makes total sense from what I know about customs and shipping...I was a bit surprised there were ways that I did not know about ;-)



From what I know regarding customs, it doesn't.

I figured they would be shipped to Switzerland with a VAT rate of 7.7%, and then shipped from Germany to the rest of the EU.
Now you will be paying 25% (Swedish VAT rate) instead of 7.7%.
It would've been great if we (Europeans) could've saved a bit on that as well, but I assume it's all been calculated and doesn't make it worthwhile in the end.
I don't know the exact customs rules in Switzerland either though, no idea if it changes above a certain amount etc...

That said, I still want my Dalman, and still am glad I got selected!


----------



## Chopper88

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Here is the final cost breakdown:*
> 
> *<knife price stated before +500 SEK>*
> *+Int’l shipping cost DHL (~150 - 400 SEK)
> 
> +optional Kiri Box - 300 SEK*




The knife price, is ex. Swedish VAT right?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Also wanted to ask for us in the UK with all the brexit bs going rn, are we paying VAT in Sweden or at customs here?


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> The knife price, is ex. Swedish VAT right?


Yes vat applies in eu. 


Giovanny Torres said:


> Also wanted to ask for us in the UK with all the brexit bs going rn, are we paying VAT in Sweden or at customs here?


Yup you'll be paying UK customs now after brexit.


----------



## MarcelNL

One quick question/remark, if payment is anything else than CC or Paypal it may be challenging to get funds transferred between Saturday and Sunday depending on what bank is in between.

W.r to VAT, I assumed we'd be 'dodging' the EU tax but normally via that route we'd end up paying the Swiss 7% PLUS the 21% for most of the EU, it's not as if transporting stuff to the EU from Switzerland is duty free. It might be doable to get the Swiss VAT refunded but that can be a challenging process.


----------



## RDalman

On topic of vat and customs avoidance; someone somewhere would be breaking the law for that to happen, and noone want to do that


----------



## Chopper88

MarcelNL said:


> One quick question/remark, if payment is anything else than CC or Paypal it may be challenging to get funds transferred between Saturday and Sunday depending on what bank is in between.
> 
> W.r to VAT, I assumed we'd be 'dodging' the EU tax but normally via that route we'd end up paying the Swiss 7% PLUS the 21% for most of the EU, it's not as if transporting stuff to the EU from Switzerland is duty free. It might be doable to get the Swiss VAT refunded but that can be a challenging process.



I thought the idea was to ship to Switzerland, put everything in car, drive to Germany, ship inside EU without tax.
It's a common practice for Swiss companies close to the border.

Edit:
But as I mentioned before, it's a 'bonus' if someone does this. It's not that I want to push people to do it.
When ordering outside of the EU, sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you're not, and sometimes you just get screwed big time (if for example the sender doesn't declare the shipping costs and DHL estimates it at $150 or something)


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> I thought the idea was to ship to Switzerland, put everything in car, drive to Germany, ship inside EU without tax.
> It's a common practice for Swiss companies close to the border.


I understand, but I don’t believe that would be legal right


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> I understand, but I don’t believe that would be legal right



No, you were also quicker than my edit 
I just see this as 'catching a break' when it happens.


----------



## Chopper88

Sorry for the double posting, but I feel I need to separate the tax topic from the other questions I have.

What's not entirely clear to me, is whether we need to wait until @RDalman pm's us after we've sent a pm to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, or that we need to pm Robin our names.

"*Robin will PM when everything is ready." *can be interpreted in multiple ways.


----------



## 0x0x

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> 
> 
> *@RDalman: "I will make checkouts in the store for the different sizes, and send a mass pm when it's up. Ahead of this I, @RDalman, need everyones real name by pm here on kkf (the one I will see in my webstore orders) this way I know correct people made purchases. If someone tries to skip in they will get only a torched dildo-handle instead. Payment in my webstore is handled by stripe, cc-payment. Shipping is door to door courier with dhl express. Cost is 150-400 sek depending on region. They're fast!"*
> 
> Also, if you are in line for a knife I have tagged you down below. *Please PM me (@nakiriknaifuwaifu) ASAP [within 24 hours of this message posting at the latest.] with confirmation that you will be able to purchase the knife. *That way I can go through the waitlist as much as I can before Robin opens up for payment on Saturday. If you cannot make it, please let me know as well.
> 
> 
> *TL;DR IMPORTANT STUFF:*
> 
> *If you are on the list for a knife, I have tagged you below. PLEASE PM ME IF YOU ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE KNIFE OR UNABLE TO MAKE IT WITHIN 24 HOURS. If I don't hear from you by then I will move on to the next in line.
> 
> PAYMENT WILL BE DUE BY END OF DAY SUNDAY SWEDEN TIME: GMT+1 12:00 Monday March 15th. Robin will PM when everything is ready. *
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> NKW



Should we already send you a PM or are you gonna tag everyone here in this thread first?




Chopper88 said:


> From what I know regarding customs, it doesn't.
> 
> I figured they would be shipped to Switzerland with a VAT rate of 7.7%, and then shipped from Germany to the rest of the EU.
> Now you will be paying 25% (Swedish VAT rate) instead of 7.7%.
> It would've been great if we (Europeans) could've saved a bit on that as well, but I assume it's all been calculated and doesn't make it worthwhile in the end.
> I don't know the exact customs rules in Switzerland either though, no idea if it changes above a certain amount etc...
> 
> That said, I still want my Dalman, and still am glad I got selected!



Yep, I thought the same. That would have been a nice discount.


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> Sorry for the double posting, but I feel I need to separate the tax topic from the other questions I have.
> 
> What's not entirely clear to me, is whether we need to wait until @RDalman pm's us after we've sent a pm to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, or that we need to pm Robin our names.
> 
> "*Robin will PM when everything is ready." *can be interpreted in multiple ways.


You can send us both a pm already


----------



## MowgFace

*Selfishly waiting for someone to back out*


----------



## big_adventure

If anyone doesn't want their knives because of complicated shipping and import duties and such, I'm _sure_ there are people in Paris... er... Europe with massive impulse-control problems and available funds and FOMO for missing the group buy in the beginning.


----------



## DrEriksson

Looking forward to see you all get your knives. We in the farmer league are not jelly at all.


----------



## DrEriksson

Then again...


----------



## RDalman

DrEriksson said:


> Then again...



Sorry that's not a chatoyant maple wa-handle


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@0x0x thanks for noticing the tags were missing. I've added them again.

Yes please send BOTH Robin and myself PMs. CC'ing both of us would be easiest.



DrEriksson said:


> Then again...




BOOOOOOOOOO

where is the hamon huhhhh
too bad you don't have a hamon huuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh

get your non-massdrop non-honyaki gyuto outta this thread
bleh

just kidding doc ily


----------



## DrEriksson

RDalman said:


> Sorry that's not a chatoyant maple wa-handle



While a maple handle might’ve been cool, I’m almost pissed how good the knife is. So while not exactly the same, I know that honyaki gang has something cool on the way.


----------



## RDalman

DrEriksson said:


> While a maple handle might’ve been cool, I’m almost pissed how good the knife is. So while not exactly the same, I know that honyaki gang has something cool on the way.


Did you cook already or do you need inspo?


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> Did you cook already or do you need inspo?



I think the only boning allowed here is @ian and his handle....


----------



## DrEriksson

RDalman said:


> Did you cook already or do you need inspo?



Did falukorv yesterday. Think I only told my wife that the filet knife is awesome for falukorv about ten times or so.


----------



## RDalman

esoo said:


> I think the only boning allowed here is @ian and his handle....


Dr was on a swedish knifepod last week and bragged about his epic sausagecutter fillet-knife.


----------



## DrEriksson

RDalman said:


> Dr was on a swedish knifepod last week and bragged about his epic sausagecutter fillet-knife.


Goes well with my nut-crusher cleaver.


----------



## F-Flash

I think another way to get around paying VAT would be if the payment/s come from US address based PayPal. Or that is what I believe and have discussed with quite a few knifemakers in EU. (and yes, I hate paying Vat).

Does someone really care where you ship the knives if you can prove payment came from US and thus you don't need to pay VAT?

I might be totally wrong too. And doing this would be 100% wrong too.


----------



## Michi

My understanding is that if the vendor ships to outside th EU, no VAT needs to be charged.


----------



## F-Flash

Michi said:


> My understanding is that if the vendor ships to outside th EU, no VAT needs to be charged.


But does anyone follow where when who ships what, or do they just follow where the money comes from?


----------



## tgfencer

DrEriksson said:


> Then again...




Stop teasing us with that HSS


----------



## captaincaed

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 117473


Right next to the keyboard...


----------



## RockyBasel

tgfencer said:


> Stop teasing us with that HSS



I know, wish I had that gorgeous handle on mine


----------



## captaincaed

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> SHARPENING VIDEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Have a cow


----------



## big_adventure

It's just a declaration by the seller. VAT is typically paid by the last "buyer" in the chain - if they are all in the EU. So, Robin buys steel from somewhere, and they charge him VAT, but he then sells the knife and charges the buyer VAT. If he paid 10 euros VAT for the steel, and received 100 euros VAT on the sale, he'd actually owe 90 euros to the government net, because he'd get a credit for VAT he's paid. The same thing if he buys lunch for a client, or a new computer, or a new stone for sharpening his knives: he'd pay VAT, but he'd take a credit against VAT he owes the government when charging it from his clients.

If the destination of the product or the service is outside of the country or the EU, then VAT is generally not charged. So if my friend in Colorado buys a knife from Robin, Robin won't charge him VAT, and won't owe the government VAT for that sale. However, there will likely be import duties, usage tax, and such when the blade arrives in the states. Those are not charged by Robin, however, but by the entity handling the arrival in the States.

Those import costs are probably higher than VAT, in most cases. OTOH, if you are shipping one item at a time or few, and you don't declare them as commercial goods, you will likely not be charged. That is generally illegal, however.


----------



## Michi

F-Flash said:


> But does anyone follow where when who ships what, or do they just follow where the money comes from?


I believe what matters is the destination country, not where payment is made from.


----------



## BillHanna

captaincaed said:


> Right next to the keyboard...


In my defense, that’s a cath lab in the OR suite.


----------



## captaincaed

BillHanna said:


> In my defense, that’s a cath lab in the OR suite.


You used that as a DEFENSE!? I've been in the cath lab, I know what happens there.


----------



## BillHanna

.....the defense rests.....


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> I know, wish I had that gorgeous handle on mine



You like the bog oak? I think that the natural-colored handels are really sweet.


----------



## daddy yo yo

DrEriksson said:


> You like the bog oak? I think that the natural-colored handels are really sweet.


Well, I’d go as far as saying that natural, light-coloured wood is what we expect from Robin. I’d say it’s what we think of when we have a „Scandinavian“ handle. I think we could call it Robin‘s signature handles.

However, I really enjoy the unexpected. Bog oak with brass or copper pins is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## DrEriksson

daddy yo yo said:


> Well, I’d go as far as saying that natural, light-coloured wood is what we expect from Robin. I’d say it’s what we think of when we have a „Scandinavian“ handle. I think we could call it Robin‘s signature handles.
> 
> However, I really enjoy the unexpected. Bog oak with brass or copper pins is absolutely gorgeous!!!


I'm fully on board. Just so happens that I have a few dark handels from Robin. I'm choosing to see it as there is a need for something bright as well. For balance. Yin and yang. Night and day. Good and evil.


----------



## MarcelNL

RDalman said:


> On topic of vat and customs avoidance; someone somewhere would be breaking the law for that to happen, and noone want to do that





big_adventure said:


> It's just a declaration by the seller. VAT is typically paid by the last "buyer" in the chain - if they are all in the EU. So, Robin buys steel from somewhere, and they charge him VAT, but he then sells the knife and charges the buyer VAT. If he paid 10 euros VAT for the steel, and received 100 euros VAT on the sale, he'd actually owe 90 euros to the government net, because he'd get a credit for VAT he's paid. The same thing if he buys lunch for a client, or a new computer, or a new stone for sharpening his knives: he'd pay VAT, but he'd take a credit against VAT he owes the government when charging it from his clients.
> 
> If the destination of the product or the service is outside of the country or the EU, then VAT is generally not charged. So if my friend in Colorado buys a knife from Robin, Robin won't charge him VAT, and won't owe the government VAT for that sale. However, there will likely be import duties, usage tax, and such when the blade arrives in the states. Those are not charged by Robin, however, but by the entity handling the arrival in the States.
> 
> Those import costs are probably higher than VAT, in most cases. OTOH, if you are shipping one item at a time or few, and you don't declare them as commercial goods, you will likely not be charged. That is generally illegal, however.



That is also how I know EU VAT to work, the major risk of not having the customer pay VAT would be for the seller... during a tax audit, when men in black go through your books and find traces of sales for which VAT is due but not paid. I suspect that in Sweden tax auditors are of the same breed as in Holland...no sense of humor, so they add a fine. Typically when you are registered as 'business' it's not a question if they find out, but when.

The import duties are the responsibility of the buyer UNLESS the Invoice is showing one of the incoterms indicating these cost are carried by the seller. Incoterms are international and make it explicit if buyer or seller pay shipping, carry risk, pay import duties etc.


----------



## DrEriksson

MarcelNL said:


> That is also how I know EU VAT to work, the major risk of not having the customer pay VAT would be for the seller... during a tax audit, when men in black go through your books and find traces of sales for which VAT is due but not paid. I suspect that in Sweden tax auditors are of the same breed as in Holland...no sense of humor, so they add a fine. Typically when you are registered as 'business' it's not a question if they find out, but when.
> 
> The import duties are the responsibility of the buyer UNLESS the Invoice is showing one of the incoterms indicating these cost are carried by the seller. Incoterms are international and make it explicit if buyer or seller pay shipping, carry risk, pay import duties etc.



VAT is paid according to the destination principle, which means that VAT is to be paid in the region where the goods in consumed. Within the European Union, the union is considered to be the same region. As such, we pay the VAT that applies in the country where we buy. As such, we can pay different VAT rates, depending on what country we buy from. If we import from another region, such as the US, we are responsible to pay VAT in our region, when the product enters the EU. Likewise, if you buy from EU to the US, you don't pay EU VAT, but you declare VAT when you import.

Switzerland is not part of the EU, but might be part of different VAT regions and collaborations. This is, however, where my knowledge stops.


----------



## 0x0x

DrEriksson said:


> VAT is paid according to the destination principle, which means that VAT is to be paid in the region where the goods in consumed. Within the European Union, the union is considered to be the same region. As such, we pay the VAT that applies in the country where we buy. As such, we can pay different VAT rates, depending on what country we buy from. If we import from another region, such as the US, we are responsible to pay VAT in our region, when the product enters the EU. Likewise, if you buy from EU to the US, you don't pay EU VAT, but you declare VAT when you import.
> 
> Switzerland is not part of the EU, but might be part of different VAT regions and collaborations. This is, however, where my knowledge stops.



That's partly right. What I know from my e-commerce background: Currently it depends on your revenue in the specific country where you have to pay VAT. If you make more revenue than € X (I think 20-25k €), the retailer has to pay VAT in this country. But there is a new law (decided but not executed yet) that whatever the revenue in a country is, the retailer has always to pay the VAT in the country where he ships to. So it gets more complex.

Example from e-commerce:
Company located in Germany
Revenue Germany = 100k -> German VAT
Revenue Austria = 50k -> Austrian VAT
Revenue Italy = 30k -> Italian VAT
Revenue Netherlands = 1k -> German VAT

So this topic is quite complex as you need to have knowledge in each country you sell to. With the new law it often makes no sense to sell in a country as you have additional work for a small revenue but I think each country tries to setup a platform to make it easier.

VAT topics are fun


----------



## MarcelNL

Switzerland is VAT neutral too...meaning getting caught at the border where checks are frequent for that, and other reasons checks are frequent.
With the recent implementation of VAT, called a modernization (but simply ensuring no VAT is missed) things get 'better', the regulation is however delayed by 6 months: (I already wondered why my last couple of shipment after Jan 2021 arrived without a VAT bill from the courier)








Modernising VAT for cross-border e-commerce


Latest news, Mini One Stop Shop (MOSS), The VAT e-commerce package




ec.europa.eu





key message:

Member States will gain through an increase in VAT revenues of EUR 7 billion annually.


----------



## DrEriksson

Yeah. VAT is yet one of those areas where I know a bit, but not enough to give business advice. I still think that from a consumer experience, my outline is probably close to the truth.


----------



## MarcelNL

the problem is that most small business owners (as myself) do not really know VAT works or is supposed to, paying an accountant is expensive but worth it (if it's a good one).

Let this whole EU-VAT thing be simple so craftsmen can focus on making stunning products, I mean ; what is there not to like in a Dalman Honyaki with 'special handle'


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> the problem is that most small business owners (as myself) do not really know VAT works or is supposed to, paying an accountant is expensive but worth it (if it's a good one).
> 
> Let this whole EU-VAT thing be simple so craftsmen can focus on making stunning products, I mean ; what is there not to like in a Dalman Honyaki with 'special handle'


I do everything myself, and believe I'm clear and on top of things like it. But those coming vat changes where new to me, thanks for posting. Need to read cafefully but on glance there looked to be threshold I might fall under.


----------



## drsmp

According to page 32 of the VAT e-commerce rules, Ian will clearly be responsible for paying double VAT as well as a fine for trying to sneak in sex toys disguised as kitchen tools


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

0x0x said:


> VAT topics are fun



no they are not please stop


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Also, shout out to @JoBone and his masur birch handles!


----------



## RDalman




----------



## fritze

RDalman said:


>






Yeah Baby, Yeah!

*
*


----------



## 0x0x

RDalman said:


>




Nice topic change: more knifes, less VAT


----------



## Chopper88

0x0x said:


> Nice topic change: more knifes, less VAT




I thought the topic _was_ more knives for less VAT already? 




Sorry, just had to be that guy...


----------



## LAB

Hi All,

Apologies as I am still relatively young to the forum, and I am only discovering this now.
The knife looks absolutely gorgeous!
Is there someone I can contact to get on the waiting list in case someone backs out?

I am based in Hong Kong, which has absolutely no tax/VAT and no customs requirements for kitchen knives


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Hello: 

All 30 knives have been spoken for at this time, and I am closing the waitlist. 

Please keep your eyes out for a PM or post from @RDalman for payment information in the coming day or two. *


----------



## MarcelNL

great result, thanks again for all your (all 3) effort going into this!


----------



## captaincaed

It's satisfying to see them lined up. I hope the maker feels the same. Likely in need of a short holiday


----------



## gregfisk

Wow! Those are beautiful handles. Now your complement means even more.




nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Also, shout out to @JoBone and his masur birch handles!


----------



## RockyBasel

Swedish Honyaki’s look amazing - handles came out really nicely. Plus the videos are a great - what a journey getting to this point!

next week, some of us will be using these In our kitchens, others the following week

special thanks to Robin for patiently working with us to make this happen!

special shout out to my main-man Mr. Nakiri himself! NKW, without you, this would have never come about. Is he awake?

let the payments begin!


----------



## TM001

Both the curly maple and birch handles are lookers. You may have already mentioned this, but what did you finish the handles with?


----------



## tostadas

RDalman said:


>



Man... those handles are SWEET


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> Swedish Honyaki’s look amazing - handles came out really nicely. Plus the videos are a great - what a journey getting to this point!
> 
> next week, some of us will be using these In our kitchens, others the following week
> 
> special thanks to Robin for patiently working with us to make this happen!
> 
> special shout out to my main-man Mr. Nakiri himself! NKW, without you, this would have never come about. Is he awake?
> 
> let the payments begin!



I was in fact fast asleep taking a nap 

Much love to you both too @RockyBasel and @RDalman 

So people know how valuable Rocky was to this whole thing - _he's the reason we were able to get Robin on board_ - so a big big thanks to him.

And another huge thank you to Robin for trapping himself in his shed for the past couple of months to make us 30 knives by springtime. Incredible smith, kind person, and I'm very fortunate to have him on for the first massdrop. Couldn't have picked a better smith to work with.


I will save the rest of my tear-jerking super emotional victory speech posting for after everyone has a knife in their hands - that's when my job here will be done.

*WE'RE ALMOST TO THE PROMISED LAND LADS - FULL SPEED AHEAD *


----------



## lemeneid

So, next mass drop, 30 Xerxes knives?


----------



## esoo

lemeneid said:


> So, next mass drop, 30 Xerxes knives?



30 Denkas?


----------



## McMan

lemeneid said:


> So, next mass drop, 30 Xerxes knives?


If messerknotor did it a few years ago, why can't we


----------



## drsmp

I vote for 30 Yanick Damascus


----------



## F-Flash

30 Raquin nakiris next. @bryan03


----------



## RDalman

TM001 said:


> Both the curly maple and birch handles are lookers. You may have already mentioned this, but what did you finish the handles with?


Tru-oil and buff. Imo a good balance of treated but keep wood feel.


----------



## Carl Kotte

30 @Kippington


----------



## childermass

If something like this is done again it might be interesting to work with some younger, lesser known bladesmith with potential. Might be easier to get one of those on board as it should result in a boost in popularity so it would be a win-win situation.
Just an idea.


----------



## daddy yo yo

30 KD & 30 Ashi Honyaki. My vote.

Oh wait, I have those already!!! Well, not 30, but still....


----------



## daddy yo yo

childermass said:


> If something like this is done again it might be interesting to work with some younger, lesser known bladesmith with potential. Might be easier to get one of those on board as it should result in a boost in popularity so it would be a win-win situation.
> Just an idea.


I vote for @The Edge


----------



## Carl Kotte

childermass said:


> If something like this is done again it might be interesting to work with some younger, lesser known bladesmith with potential. Might be easier to get one of those on board as it should result in a boost in popularity so it would be a win-win situation.
> Just an idea.


ping @Björn Birgersson <3


----------



## childermass

Carl Kotte said:


> ping @Björn Birgersson <3


Björn is a forging machine on his own, he should have no problem pumping out 30 blades in a week or two


----------



## RDalman

Talking of Björn I was there last week for some forging. I have this spare kiridashi I'm going to stick into a package of the massdrop randomly. 15mm roundbar silversteel on 20mm square iron.


----------



## RockyBasel

These are great ideas for the next massdrop. We are thinking along the same lines. A big part of the idea behind this is get to know the smith, and support the dying art of individual craftsmanship.

we already have a smith ready to engage in in Q1 2022 and we should be announcing a second massdrop this year in April or so

our thinking was 2 mass drops a year
I would add Rob to the list as well. Would love to work with someone in Australia

that was also our thinking - smiths in different regions


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> Talking of Björn I was there last week for some forging. I have this spare kiridashi I'm going to stick into a package of the massdrop randomly. 15mm roundbar silversteel on 20mm square iron.


Awesome!


----------



## RDalman

Kiriboxes


----------



## JayS20

If we go down under Rob was great but pretty full schedule.
Tobi, Metalmonkey knives could also be an option.


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> If we go down under Rob was great but pretty full schedule.
> Tobi, Metalmonkey knives could also be an option.



Great smiths to consider


----------



## Kgp

childermass said:


> If something like this is done again it might be interesting to work with some younger, lesser known bladesmith with potential. Might be easier to get one of those on board as it should result in a boost in popularity so it would be a win-win situation.
> Just an idea.


Alex Horn would be one to consider.


----------



## JayS20

Those Integrals by Alex are sexy


----------



## esoo

Let's not forget another good choice of @HSC /// Knives - 30 Zwear


----------



## big_adventure

I will be happy not to miss the next one.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Maybe we should ask this new kid „Bob Kramer“. He must be new, you can’t find his knives anywhere...


----------



## HSC /// Knives

esoo said:


> Let's not forget another good choice of @HSC /// Knives - 30 Zwear


I think I would suggest A2 for a bulk run...


----------



## captaincaed

Carl Kotte said:


> 30 @Kippington


With discount right?


----------



## Carl Kotte

captaincaed said:


> With discount right?


Nah, more expensive than ever.


----------



## captaincaed

FYI Taylor Edgerton is doing one now as well, I believe. At least he was taking the rooms temperature.


----------



## Luftmensch

Carl Kotte said:


> 30 @Kippington





captaincaed said:


> With discount right?



I believe this was the official response [post #24]...


----------



## RockyBasel

Luftmensch said:


> I believe this was the official response [post #24]...
> 
> View attachment 117875



Cracks me up every single time


----------



## Carl Kotte

Luftmensch said:


> I believe this was the official response [post #24]...
> 
> View attachment 117875


Excellent! I missed this when it happened.


----------



## Luftmensch

RockyBasel said:


> Cracks me up every single time





Carl Kotte said:


> Excellent! I missed this when it happened.



To be fair... that was a response to 100 @Kippington Chevron Hook grinds within 9 months and at a 30% discount.

... I think it was just volume he had a problem with? 250 within 3 months at a 45% discount and I bet it is a sealed deal...


----------



## ian

Or how about ten 230mm worklasers, at normal price in AUD, deliverable in 6 months? @Kippington


----------



## esoo

HSC /// Knives said:


> I think I would suggest A2 for a bulk run...



Not a masochist for finishing Zwear? I think this is were "forge-finish" comes in - grind the bevels, leave the rest. HSC Wabi-sabi 

(I have read how hard this stuff is to finish so this is tongue'n'cheek)


----------



## drsmp

@HSC /// Knives How about 30 of the awesome wrought you’ve been forging lately ?


----------



## Chopper88

ian said:


> Or how about ten 230mm worklasers, at normal price in AUD, deliverable in 6 months? @Kippington



Oh boy, I think I just saw my wallet let out a tiny tear when I looked at it.


----------



## inferno

RDalman said:


>




i didn't see any golden ollon handles in there. did i miss it?


----------



## RDalman

inferno said:


> i didn't see any golden ollon handles in there. did i miss it?


It's on the side, ptv.


----------



## LostHighway

I do like Harbeer's suggestion of A2. Speaking only to my own personal parochial interests I'd prefer to see something not in the the simplest steels (1095, Shirogami, and similar). CruForge V, 52100, A2, 1.2442, or any of the nicer stainless steels (AEB-L,...) would all be on my short list.

I get the impression that both Kippington and Isasmedjan are balls to wall just trying to keep up with existing orders but both are absolutely great to deal with IME.


----------



## M1k3

HSC /// Knives said:


> I think I would suggest A2 for a bulk run...


Do z-wear. Then send a single strip of sandpaper with the message "Good luck" written on the back.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Do z-wear. Then send a single strip of sandpaper with the message "Good luck" written on the back.



Sandpaper is generous - a 12,000 grit micromesh pad should work well....


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Sandpaper is generous - a 12,000 grit micromesh pad should work well....


Bless your heart.


----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> Bless your heart.


Maybe sharkskin? Heard it's good for wasabi


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Bless your heart.



Friday, being generous.


----------



## inferno

M1k3 said:


> Do z-wear. Then send a single strip of sandpaper with the message "Good luck" written on the back.



what about cpm 3v. thats a fukking beast of a steel at 60 or so hrc. and from what i've read he likes working with crucible products.


----------



## Barmoley

inferno said:


> what about cpm 3v. thats a fukking beast of a steel at 60 or so hrc. and from what i've read he likes working with crucible products.


Z-wear is better in every category important for kitchen knives.


----------



## inferno

i wonder if it really is. 3v is very tough. its the same "family" of steel i think. 
if there is one thing i hate its chips. and i mean you guys were considering a2 up to now. and 3v does everything a2 does but better. much better.
that being said. a2 is very good steel. even when mass produced.


----------



## Barmoley

inferno said:


> i wonder if it really is. 3v is very tough. its the same "family" of steel i think.
> if there is one thing i hate its chips. and i mean you guys were considering a2 up to now. and 3v does everything a2 does but better. much better.
> that being said. a2 is very good steel. even when mass produced.


At 60 rc 3v is tougher, but at 63 it isn't. Z-wear is more wear resistant and is plenty tough even at 63, tougher than 52100 at same and people don't usually complain that 52100 is not tough enough for kitchen knives. Corrosion resistance is probably similar, 3v might be slightly better. A2 was most likely suggested because it is easier to work with than Z-wear and 3V would be a major pain too, maybe not as much as Z-wear, but much more so than A2.


----------



## LostHighway

inferno said:


> i wonder if it really is. 3v is very tough. its the same "family" of steel i think.
> if there is one thing i hate its chips. and i mean you guys were considering a2 up to now. and 3v does everything a2 does but better. much better.
> that being said. a2 is very good steel. even when mass produced.



IME Harbeer's Z-Wear is not the least bit chippy but then I wouldn't expect CPM 3V to be chippy either (haven't used one).
While I really like A2 as a kitchen knife steel I think the Yoshikane SKD-12 knives offer so much performance per dollar or euro that it might diminish its appeal in a KKF massdrop, but then maybe not..
"If wishes were horses..." maybe another smith could collaborate with either Devin Thomas or Mario Ingoglia, neither have been in a position to produce much in the past couple years and their work is much missed.


----------



## inferno

Barmoley said:


> At 60 rc 3v is tougher, but at 63 it isn't. Z-wear is more wear resistant and is plenty tough even at 63, tougher than 52100 at same and people don't usually complain that 52100 is not tough enough for kitchen knives. Corrosion resistance is probably similar, 3v might be slightly better. A2 was most likely suggested because it is easier to work with than Z-wear and 3V would be a major pain too, maybe not as much as Z-wear, but much more so than A2.



52100 is also a good option imo. probably technically better than a2.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

drsmp said:


> @HSC /// Knives How about 30 of the awesome wrought you’ve been forging lately ?


That I would go for and enjoy doing. But they won’t be cheap.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

inferno said:


> 52100 is also a good option imo. probably technically better than a2.



I haven’t found z-wear to chip And haven’t heard any such experience from any customers in the last approx 18 months I’ve been making z wear. And I make it a point to inquire with customers down the line after purchase to check their usage and experience. If someone has a z wear knife from me and has experienced chipping, I want to know about it. 

z wear on a mass basis offered at some expected discount would simply be unenjoyable to work on.

I’m interested in hearing more about how you feel 52100 is technically better than A2


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

HSC /// Knives said:


> I’m interested in hearing more about how you feel 52100 is technically better than A2



In japanese culture, less is more, so the smaller the number the better the steel (for example, blue 1 > blue 2)

In western culture, more is more, so the larger the number the better the steel. Doing the math 52100/(A)2 => means that 52100 is approximately 26050 times better than A2, according to the manufacturer

jk


----------



## xxxclx

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> In japanese culture, less is more, so the smaller the number the better the steel (for example, blue 1 > blue 2)
> 
> In western culture, more is more, so the larger the number the better the steel. Doing the math 52100/(A)2 => means that 52100 is approximately 26050 times better than A2, according to the manufacturer
> 
> jk



That’s clearly erroneous. With the number A2 we can safely assume hexadecimal math and thus the calculation should be 52100/A2 which roughly results in 52100 being only about 2000 times better than A2. You’re off by a whole order of magnitude.


----------



## ModRQC

A2 is darn good steel. I'll admit that for mass appeal of KKFers, the presence of cheap Yoshis and cheaper still Takamura Chromax and whatelse might diminish its stance. Having renounced on Yoshis for being too narrow, and Takamura Chromax not being exactly something I wish for, I'd sure look closely at a KKF drop in A2 from Harbeer.


----------



## ModRQC

I'd be interested to know what's the cheapest grinding alternatives and finishes that could be sought after for making Z-wear interesting in a KKF massdrop format for an independent maker?


----------



## Luftmensch

HSC /// Knives said:


> I’m interested in hearing more about how you feel 52100 is technically better than A2



I have only used it for plane irons... or was that O2... ? Anyway, point being, I don't have experience with A2 in knives - so *I* can only speak about A2 from a rather unemotional 'numbers' point of view. Not that I was asked 

To me, A2 & 52100 look very similar. And you could argue that A2 is perhaps marginally technically better... [Edit: It is a trade off between wear resistance and toughness. Choose the quality you prefer...]

@Larrin's testing shows that A2 has higher toughness for roughly the same hardness as 52100. [Edit: WRONG!! Error noted by @Barmoley. See below. 52100 is twice as tough as A2]. His regression line:



> TCC (mm) = -157 + 15.8*Hardness (Rc) – 17.8*EdgeAngle(°) + 11.2*CrC(%) + 14.6*CrVC(%) + 26.2*MC(%) + 9.5*M6C(%) + 20.9*MN(%) + 19.4*CrN(%)



showed a good correlation with actual performance. You cant see how A2 and 52100 compare in CATRA testing from the plots. But given A2 has much, much more chromium than 52100 (5.25% vs 1.5%) the above equation will predict higher CATRA performance (assuming all other carbide content is equal)... [Edit: note to self, dont, rush... read the damned axis!! You can read TCC straight off the big graph. I don't know what i was smoking...]

You can compare the micrographs @Larrin has shared here (if given permission it would be cool to post them next to eachother - otherwise read the article you lazy bastards! [Edit... Ironic]). See 52100. See A2. Perhaps the only objectively 'better' thing about 52100 is the carbide structure. If you can prevent large carbide clusters in A2... they are about even. If not, 52100 _may_ result in a finer or at least more uniform grain...

Of course, this ignores working with the steel (e.g. cutting, forging, treating, grinding), sharpening the steel and other properties such as stain-resistance or the ability to create hamons (not so with air-hardening steels and super faint on 52100 anyway).


I think the 'problem' A2 is that it is the tofu or vanilla ice-cream of the knife world. It is not a bad steel... perhaps it is just considered 'boring' because it has been around for such a long time. It doesnt have the 'super' properties of PM steels nor the exotic appeal of Japanese steels... But tofu and vanilla can be pretty good!!


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> I have only used it for plane irons... or was that O2... ? Anyway, point being, I don't have experience with A2 in knives - so *I* can only speak about A2 from a rather unemotional 'numbers' point of view.
> 
> @Larrin's testing shows that A2 has higher toughness for roughly the same hardness as 52100. His regression line:
> 
> 
> 
> showed a good correlation with actual performance. You cant see how A2 and 52100 compare in CATRA testing from the plots. But given A2 has much, much more chromium than 52100 (5.25% vs 1.5%) the above equation will predict higher CATRA performance (assuming all other carbide content is equal)...
> 
> You can compare the micrographs @Larrin has shared here (if given permission it would be cool to post them next to eachother - otherwise read the article you lazy bastards!). See 52100. See A2. Perhaps the only objectively 'better' thing about 52100 is the carbide structure. If you can prevent large carbide clusters in A2... they are about even. If not, 52100 _may_ result in a finer or at least more uniform grain...
> 
> Of course, this ignores working with the steel (e.g. cutting, forging, treating, grinding), sharpening the steel and other properties such as stain-resistance or the ability to create hamons (not so with air-hardening steels and super faint on 52100 anyway).
> 
> 
> I think the 'problem' A2 is that it is the tofu or vanilla ice-cream of the knife world. It is not a bad steel... perhaps it is just considered 'boring' because it has been around for such a long time. It doesnt have the 'super' properties of PM steels nor the exotic appeal of Japanese steels... But tofu and vanilla can be pretty good!!


I like A2. I'm boring


----------



## Barmoley

So I have 3 z-wear knives from Harbeer and there is no chipping, one is my kitchen camp knife so it has been abused compared to normal kitchen knives. There is no chipping. I am sure someone can chip it if they wanted to, but seriously.....

A2 has better wear resistance and corrosion resistance than 52100, but less tough. So pick what is more important to you. Do your edges roll, chip, wear out, corrode away? Just because some other knives come in a similar steel, sks12, what does that have to do with customs in A2. Since when for KKF crowd is steel more important than the maker?

@Luftmensch I am not sure why you say A2 is tougher since the article you linked shows otherwise, but no matter. The whole idea is that the maker picks the steel he wants to work with. We are talking many knives, so if we want these to be done in a reasonable time and be successful the maker should decide what is best. Either 52100 or A2 would be great, both are excellent steels.


----------



## ModRQC

I now regret having « compared » Yoshis and the likes with custom A2. I was not thinking of A2 vs 52100 but rather still had Z-wear in mind vs general appeal. Sure Harbeer would fill his quota quick with any of A2 or Z-wear with his experience of both. But a massdrop Z-wear looks like a clear case of general going bonkers to get a place in. But it’s probably just me coloring it with yearning to try Z-wear.


----------



## Carl Kotte

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> In japanese culture, less is more, so the smaller the number the better the steel (for example, blue 1 > blue 2)
> 
> In western culture, more is more, so the larger the number the better the steel. Doing the math 52100/(A)2 => means that 52100 is approximately 26050 times better than A2, according to the manufacturer
> 
> jk


----------



## Luftmensch

Barmoley said:


> @Luftmensch I am not sure why you say A2 is tougher since the article you linked shows otherwise, but no matter. The whole idea is that the maker picks the steel he wants to work with. We are talking many knives, so if we want these to be done in a reasonable time and be successful the maker should decide what is best. Either 52100 or A2 would be great, both are excellent steels.



By jove! Thank you. Yes... you are correct. I read the damned axis wrong!! You are right 52100 is about twice as tough. And I agree with what you have said!

Mia culpa

[Post #1217 updated to acknowledge the error. There is no good in spreading factual errors ]


----------



## RDalman

I couldn't send mass message, and there's a time limit in between pm, so I'll tag relevant people here and you can go ahead and checkout. Hope I get everyone correct here, I guess also common sense applies. I WILL doublecheck all buyers are correct with list. Please try to checkout within 24h so I can go ahead and package tomorrow 
Don't know if mods will allow this link just once maybe... If not I think you know how to find my webstore 
Dalman Knives

@ian 
@MarcelNL 
@Chopper88 
@Giovanny Torres 
@esoo 
@Darktrader 
@JayS20 
@Michi 
@captaincaed 
@fritze 
@WifeNotUnderstand 
@benhendy 
@Ochazuke 
@LostHighway 
@tchan001 
@WildBoar 
@daddy yo yo 
@mmiinngg 
@0x0x 
@9fingeredknife 
@TM001 
@AT5760 
@toddnmd 
@EShin 
@JoBone 
@drsmp 
@lemeneid 
@Marcelo Amaral 
@Vdark 
@nakiriknaifuwaifu 
@RockyBasel


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Congratulations to everyone above, and a huge thank you to everyone who threw their name in the hat.

Just a word of caution: we have the names of participants. If @RDalman catches anyone trying to buy a knife that's not theirs, I will ban them from all massdrops forever.


----------



## Carl Kotte

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Congratulations to everyone above, and a huge thank you to everyone who threw their name in the hat.
> 
> Just a word of caution: we have the names of participants. If @RDalman catches anyone trying to buy a knife that's not theirs, I will ban them from all massdrops forever.


Beige Lion approves of this strategy!


----------



## RDalman

Initially the kiriboxes had faulty shipping rate that I have sorted now, sorry! Only one person checked out with it though, so we're good from here


----------



## Luftmensch

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Congratulations to everyone above, and a huge thank you to everyone who threw their name in the hat.
> 
> Just a word of caution: we have the names of participants. If @RDalman catches anyone trying to buy a knife that's not theirs, I will ban them from all massdrops forever.




Cool... but coffeelover191919 is on the wait list, right?


----------



## TSF415

I really wanted to attempt checking out with one of the knives but being that I message robin on here, thru email, and IG, he’d probably be able to figure out I’m not on the list 

Anyways can you guys hurry up and get this over with so I can get back to waking up in the middle of the night to try and snag a Dalman.


----------



## MarcelNL

Done! the biggest challenge was to work out the '3D code' on the CC...


----------



## MarcelNL

Luftmensch said:


> Cool... but coffeelover191919 is on the wait list, right?


for the special handle, that is why the knives do not have individual pictures...to keep the surprise (ssshhhh)


----------



## MarcelNL

as precautionary measure I am now going to shop at a restaurant wholesaler for plenty stuff to cut


----------



## esoo

First ever honyaki purchase now paid for. Exciting day.


----------



## RDalman

eeeeek it looks like brexit was much worse than I thought and in order to send to UK I need to be registered for vat there and report and pay it. Currently that feels like too much headache, so I have excluded UK deliveries, until I find a solution 









Is your shop OK with the latest UK changes?


If you know people or customers who live in the UK, you’ve probably heard the word “Brexit” thrown around. That’s the British exit (see what they did there?)...




blog.bigcartel.com


----------



## lemeneid

Payment sent!!! Thanks @RDalman @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel for making this happen!


----------



## mmiinngg

*uck VAT


----------



## RDalman

RDalman said:


> eeeeek it looks like brexit was much worse than I thought and in order to send to UK I need to be registered for vat there and report and pay it. Currently that feels like too much headache, so I have excluded UK deliveries, until I find a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your shop OK with the latest UK changes?
> 
> 
> If you know people or customers who live in the UK, you’ve probably heard the word “Brexit” thrown around. That’s the British exit (see what they did there?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.bigcartel.com


My taxauthorities say contrary, that it's regular export now... bigcartel might be the problem will see if I can have it sorted.


----------



## WildBoar

RDalman said:


> I couldn't send mass message, and there's a time limit in between pm, so I'll tag relevant people here and you can go ahead and checkout. Hope I get everyone correct here, I guess also common sense applies. I WILL doublecheck all buyers are correct with list. Please try to checkout within 24h so I can go ahead and package tomorrow
> Don't know if mods will allow this link just once maybe... If not I think you know how to find my webstore
> Dalman Knives


Done.


----------



## ian

mmiinngg said:


> *uck VAT



*uck the weak dollar. 

But excited!


----------



## Ochazuke

This is my first knife from a non-Japanese maker! I'm super excited!!

I've never even used a wustoff or henckel, so I feel like I'll have a very positively skewed impression of knives from non-Japanese makers.


----------



## mmiinngg

ian said:


> *uck the weak dollar.
> 
> But excited!


Yes, at the end you are certainly right. I always complain about tax everywhere, vat and all, but I am also very conscious that I live in a country with almost free health care, with minimum 5 weeks paid holidays, with unemployment inssurance and so on...

So I will continue living with my vat, good food and good wines


----------



## ian

mmiinngg said:


> I am also very conscious that I live in a country with almost free health care, with minimum 5 weeks paid holidays, with unemployment inssurance and so on...



I mean, that’s all good too. I was just commenting on the fact that the knife is $100 more expensive now than it would have been a year ago because of the exchange rate*. But whatever! That’s small potatoes. I get a new knife! All hail King Robin, Prince NKW and Duke RockyBasel! 




*The idea for this comment was originally due to @Carl Kotte. Evidence supporting the claim above can be found here. The first author of the post is partially supported by NSF award DMS-1654114 and would like to thank his former cat for her posthumous inspiration and care.


----------



## mmiinngg

ian said:


> I mean, that’s all good too. I was just commenting on the fact that the knife is $100 more expensive now than it would...



Did you know we have free health care, paid holidays, unemployment insurance and so on...



Already gone


----------



## EShin

Ochazuke said:


> This is my first knife from a non-Japanese maker! I'm super excited!!
> 
> I've never even used a wustoff or henckel, so I feel like I'll have a very positively skewed impression of knives from non-Japanese makers.


Exactly the same here, except for my Victorinox bread knife, but I guess that doesn't really count, right? Sharpened (among others) my Denka today, so the Dalman Honyaki will have to stand up against some good competition. Very excited!


----------



## TM001

Ordered. Thank you all for the work on this. Now to see if credit card likes knife orders from overseas.


----------



## captaincaed

Indeed!
I'm very happy with my decision, and see this as good value. I could never get a honyaki made from a high-quality steel with a boutique grind and a presentation box, shipped, from a Japanese shop at this cost. No way. Nor would the journey have been this much fun.

But seriously, what were you Britons _thinking_ going for Maximum Brexit? (For the dumb Americans like me, who didn't understand the subtleties) 

edit: and a more nuanced explanation


edit: it's not politics, I swear! It's 100% agnostic, just an explanation of what the Brexit options were.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> I mean, that’s all good too. I was just commenting on the fact that the knife is $100 more expensive now than it would have been a year ago because of the exchange rate*. But whatever! That’s small potatoes. I get a new knife! All hail King Robin, Prince NKW and Duke RockyBasel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The idea for this comment was originally due to @Carl Kotte. Evidence supporting the claim above can be found here. The first author of the post is partially supported by NSF award DMS-1654114 and would like to thank his former cat for her posthumous inspiration and care.


How many cats died during this study?


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> How many cats died during this study?



Does it matter if it was for a good cause?


----------



## MarcelNL

@RDalman From what I read (I'm sending invoices to UK company, regularly  ) you have a choice to register for UK VAT and ship using DDP as incoterm making you pay UK VAT, OR you ship with an invoice declaring 0% VAT (Swedish) using whatever incoterm you need to use and have the courier and/or customer handle VAT(not sure how that works in the UK, I assume your courier will handle it). You need the invoice and or customs declaration of shipping in your paperwork to show you exported to outside the EU when the tax man visits you. But DO check with your chamber of commerce or equivalent as it's easy to mess up.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> How many cats died during this study?


Only takes 1. Just need to open the box.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Does it matter if it was for a good cause?


Yes! (So long as the cat wasn’t a Lion I don’t care!)


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Only takes 1. Just need to open the box.



I thought that when you opened the box, the cat just started salivating. That’s my experience anyway. #Pavlinger’sCat


----------



## MarcelNL

too bad our cat died a couple of months ago, would have tested that theory #pavlov'scat


----------



## timebard

LostHighway said:


> IME Harbeer's Z-Wear is not the least bit chippy but then I wouldn't expect CPM 3V to be chippy either (haven't used one).
> While I really like A2 as a kitchen knife steel I think the Yoshikane SKD-12 knives offer so much performance per dollar or euro that it might diminish its appeal in a KKF massdrop, but then maybe not..
> "If wishes were horses..." maybe another smith could collaborate with either Devin Thomas or Mario Ingoglia, neither have been in a position to produce much in the past couple years and their work is much missed.





ModRQC said:


> A2 is darn good steel. I'll admit that for mass appeal of KKFers, the presence of cheap Yoshis and cheaper still Takamura Chromax and whatelse might diminish its stance. Having renounced on Yoshis for being too narrow, and Takamura Chromax not being exactly something I wish for, I'd sure look closely at a KKF drop in A2 from Harbeer.



Not to detract from any mass buy with Harbeer (whether in A2 or another steel) but given how (deservedly) popular Yoshi's are, how about a massdrop of those? Think SKD gyutos with burnt chestnut handles, nashiji finish, and a little taller than normal at the heel. Yoshikane Hamono were willing to make a custom run for Ryky after all.

Just throwing it out there...


----------



## Jason183

Z-wear sounds interesting, or maby High HRC chip resistance AEB-L would be interesting too.


----------



## Tristan

How in the ever lovin hell did I miss this entire thread?
will need to get involved in the next one


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> Only takes 1. Just need to open the box.



To be fair, even if we accept the Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics as the correct view of the world, opening the box merely collapses the wave function into either alive or dead. The cat may well be alive!

Now, that being said... I put it to you that cats remain in quantum superposition regardless of observation. It would seem that cats simultaneously want a scratch and dont. In fact, counter intuitively, this superposition behaviour appears exactly when an observer is present....


----------



## Vdark




----------



## McMan

Jason183 said:


> Z-wear sounds interesting, or maby High HRC chip resistance AEB-L would be interesting too.


+1


----------



## RockyBasel

We shall take all inputs into account before we do our next mass-drop!


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> We shall take all inputs into account before we do our next mass-drop!


This sounds a lot like you’re insinuating that there Will be a next one.


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh, absolutely!


----------



## LAB

Tristan said:


> How in the ever lovin hell did I miss this entire thread?
> will need to get involved in the next one


 Me tooo ... would love to have jumped on the Honyaki when I could...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> Oh, absolutely!



whaaaaaaaaaaaattttt???????????

How could we be so cool as to plan not one but two massdrops????????
This is truly an unprecedented level of coolness.

wait till you hear who the smith is
ehe


----------



## mmiinngg

I'm in


----------



## DrEriksson

M1k3 said:


> Only takes 1. Just need to open the box.


Still. If we don’t open the boxes, all cats are dead... and alive.


----------



## spaceconvoy

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *w*ait t*ill* y*o*u hear *w*ho the *smith* is
> ehe


I cracked the code. Super excited for this collab, she's so multitalented


----------



## Chopper88

DrEriksson said:


> Still. If we don’t open the boxes, all cats are dead... and alive.



Just wait a few days and you'll be sure which one it's going to be.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

spaceconvoy said:


> I cracked the code. Super excited for this collab, she's so multitalented





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaattttt???????????
> 
> How could we be so cool as to *p*lan not on*e* but two massdrops????????
> This is truly an u*n*precedented level of coolness.
> 
> wait t*i*ll you hear who the smith i*s*
> ehe


----------



## DrEriksson

Chopper88 said:


> Just wait a few days and you'll be sure which one it's going to be.


My cat is alive and I’m not getting a box, nor a honyaki.


----------



## Chopper88

DrEriksson said:


> My cat is alive and I’m not getting a box, nor a honyaki.



Sounds like the worst possible outcome


----------



## Carl Kotte

DrEriksson said:


> My cat is alive and I’m not getting a box, nor a honyaki.







Why not just eat the cat?


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaattttt???????????
> 
> How coul*d* we be so cool as to plan not one but two massdrops????????
> Th*i*s is truly an unpre*c*edented level of coolness.
> 
> wait till you hear who the smith is
> ehe


*k*


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 118265
> 
> Why not just eat the cat?


Not worth it. Expensive AF and I think I’ll get in problems with the ladies at home. The neighbors’ cat on the other hand...


----------



## Oshidashi

Luftmensch said:


> To be fair, even if we accept the Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics as the correct view of the world, opening the box merely collapses the wave function into either alive or dead. The cat may well be alive!
> 
> Now, that being said... I put it to you that cats remain in quantum superposition regardless of observation. It would seem that cats simultaneously want a scratch and dont. In fact, counter intuitively, this superposition behaviour appears exactly when an observer is present....


 Sorry, but I'm a many worlds guy. My cat stays alive forever. Somewhere.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@RDalman

If someone uses the knife all the way to the S grind, do you offer regrinds/replacements? Is there a warranty package I can buy?


...asking for a friend who likes to sharpen compulsively (definitely not me )


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @RDalman
> 
> If someone uses the knife all the way to the S grind, do you offer regrinds/replacements? Is there a warranty package I can buy?
> 
> 
> ...asking for a friend who compulsively likes to sharpen (definitely not me )


Unless something special I tend do most kind of service incl rethin for free. Just the shipping from outside eu is not entirely uncomplicated


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RDalman said:


> Unless something special I tend do most kind of service incl rethin for free. Just the shipping from outside eu is not entirely uncomplicated


Good point on shipping.
Can I my friend sign up for a 50 SEK/month replacement warranty instead please?


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Good point on shipping.
> Can I my friend sign up for a 50 SEK/month replacement warranty instead please?


No!


----------



## ian

Pro tip: compulsively sharpen other people’s knives, not your honyaki! 

Should take a home user many years to get to the concavity.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Pro tip: compulsively sharpen other people’s knives, not your honyaki!
> 
> Should take a home user many years to get to the concavity.


In other words: develop good sharpening habits and let your honyaki live forever, or thrive in your bad habits by sharpening others’ knives - and leave your honyaki be so that it can live forever!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Or else, take up cat eating!


----------



## big_adventure

ian said:


> Pro tip: compulsively sharpen other people’s knives, not your honyaki!
> 
> Should take a home user many years to get to the concavity.



What do you do when all of your friends' knives are dangerously sharp already, and the ones that aren't make you want to vomit just thinking about having to handle them? What then, I ask you????

Imma go thin a perfectly good brand new Denka thanks.


----------



## ian

big_adventure said:


> Imma go thin a perfectly good brand new Denka thanks.



That makes sense, since your perfectly good brand new Denka does need thinning.


----------



## big_adventure

Better, in this case, is not the enemy of good.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

The question remaining is: did coffelover get his knife?


----------



## Luftmensch

Oshidashi said:


> Sorry, but I'm a many worlds guy. My cat stays alive forever. Somewhere.



Im actually a fan of the more boring (or would that be Bohring?) decoherence. Screw the observer... let the environment disperse the quantum coherence.

... at any rate... I wouldnt let my cat anywhere near that psycho and his box


----------



## RDalman

Dear shop... See ya! 





A HUUUGE thank you to everyone for this project! I hope you'll be happy with the knives, and if anything should be not to expectations please let me know asap. And in case you like them I don’t mind to hear that too


----------



## esoo

I see a lot of this in the future for 30 of us....

Check email for DHL update.
Wait one minute
Check email for DHL update
Wait one minute.
Check email for DHL update
(and so on)


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Take a well deserved break @RDalman, I can't wait to try the knife and hopefully this is the beginning of more amazing massdrops.
Thanks again to all involved in making this happen.


----------



## Darktrader

First expectation (just thinking as I wait for its arrival) Very simple ..... how about making a companion knife to the incoming beauty from the drop? Wouldn’t want it to be an only child.


----------



## AT5760

Wait, DHL? My impression was that Robin is leaving the shop to start his worldwide tour to hand deliver each knife!


----------



## MarcelNL

AT5760 said:


> Wait, DHL? My impression was that Robin is leaving the shop to start his worldwide tour to hand deliver each knife!


I predict the various mandatory quarantines keep him from doing so


----------



## Carl Kotte

MarcelNL said:


> I predict the various mandatory quarantines keep him from doing so


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> I predict the various mandatory quarantines keep him from doing so


I think they mean I should avoid any border controls dragging a huge hockeytrunk in dark clothes. You know... Taxes


----------



## MarcelNL

'wanna buy knife, cheap for you sir'


----------



## TSF415

No need for a trunk


----------



## MarcelNL

I want to be the fly on the wall when Robin is entering the body scan with that gear on him....


----------



## DrEriksson

Some words of advice!


----------



## RDalman

DrEriksson said:


> Some words of advice!
> View attachment 118407


Bet some can find joy in those, sometimes they travel quite funny. Last I had a domestic dhl express, make the rounds like 10 stops through netherlands denmark and germany in a 1 day transfer. I looked at it post because it had been opened for security check and I would guess that's denmark


----------



## Chopper88

@RDalman maybe I missed it, but has/will any tracking info be shared?


----------



## RDalman

Chopper88 said:


> @RDalman maybe I missed it, but has/will any tracking info be shared?


Yes it will be on your emails, but I gotta book and ship first  still not everyone paid, but I have them packed atleast.


----------



## Vdark

Giovanny Torres said:


> The question remaining is: did coffelover get his knife?





RDalman said:


> Yes it will be on your emails, but I gotta book and ship first  still not everyone paid, but I have them packed atleast.



So... There's a chance?


----------



## captaincaed

Pay up you punks!


----------



## Chopper88

RDalman said:


> Yes it will be on your emails, but I gotta book and ship first  still not everyone paid, but I have them packed atleast.



Ah allright, I wasn't sure where we were in the process 


I got my pitchfork ready, torch lit, who do we need to chase?


----------



## DrEriksson

RDalman said:


> Bet some can find joy in those, sometimes they travel quite funny. Last I had a domestic dhl express, make the rounds like 10 stops through netherlands denmark and germany in a 1 day transfer. I looked at it post because it had been opened for security check and I would guess that's denmark


Last time you sent me a package (way too long ago, if I may say so myself), it went to Germany, Denmark and back to Sweden. All in less than 24 hours.


----------



## MarcelNL

They probably follow the same logic as the routing of packets on the internet, in the good old days you could trace the path of an email and it would easily travel across half the globe when sending an email to your physical neighbor


----------



## Tristan

Is there a “if somebody doesn’t want to go through with their knife” queue?


----------



## ian

I believe it’s called the “waitlist” and is discussed at some length above. @coffeelover191919 is in charge of it, though, so PM him if you want to get on it.

Edit: sorry, I’m a troll.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Tristan said:


> Is there a “if somebody doesn’t want to go through with their knife” queue?



No, sorry. As it stands, all members have expressed interest in claiming their knives, and the waitlist is closed.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Edit: sorry, I’m a troll.


Is there a waitlist for special handles?


----------



## Chopper88

> *Your order from Dalman Knives is on its way!*


----------



## RockyBasel

And for those of you who missed this epic mass-drop with Robin, worry not, we will be announcing a second massdrop later this week

no, it won’t be a Honyaki, but will be a San-Mai instead. KKF Mass-drop 2 is about to begin

NKW, when he wakes up, will be starting a new thread later this week


----------



## MarcelNL

indeed ; Your order from Dalman Knives is on its way


----------



## Michi

Bloody eff'n awesome!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Michi said:


> Bloody eff'n awesome!
> View attachment 118570




I am totally going to do a redirect to my house!


----------



## fritze

Yes yes yes, I have just received my tracking information, too!


----------



## RDalman

Most of you will have them this week, some next.. A few left to send out as I went out of printer toner


----------



## lemeneid

Mines arriving Thursday. That’s fast 

the only faster arrival I had was from James from KnS which was an overnight delivery and it’s nearer so it’s not fair


----------



## MarcelNL

I can do better, DHL tracking says tomorrow...that would be stupidly fast
De huidige geschatte aflevering is wo mrt 17. 

Think they will airdrop it on their way to their hub..


----------



## RDalman

MarcelNL said:


> I can do better, DHL tracking says tomorrow...that would be stupidly fast


They did door to door to NY in 22h once


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> And for those of you who missed this epic mass-drop with Robin, worry not, we will be announcing a second massdrop later this week
> 
> no, it won’t be a Honyaki, but will be a San-Mai instead. KKF Mass-drop 2 is about to begin
> 
> NKW, when he wakes up, will be starting a new thread later this week


Did I hear honyaki-san-mai? A dream comes true!


----------



## esoo

Friday looks to be my lucky day.

Now to wait for the message on how much tax I have to pay (and how I much have to pay to pay that tax)


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Is there a waitlist for special handles?



I don't know... but there should be an unboxing video!

@ian... since you have posted videos before, if you have the time, we'd all get a laugh out of an unboxing. You might have to be discreet to prevent YouTube censorship though


----------



## RockyBasel

I’m we should do a mass-Honyaki post when we get these amazing knives by Robin

Plus the handle - what will it be, maple or Masur birch


----------



## Darktrader

I will find out Thursday as to which handle.....
Looking forward to unboxing and first cut


----------



## captaincaed

Carl Kotte said:


> Did I hear honyaki-san-mai? A dream comes true!


White cladding, blue core. It could be good!


----------



## lemeneid

captaincaed said:


> White cladding, blue core. It could be good!


I'm more of a ZDP cladding, wrought iron core kind of guy, but this works too!


----------



## big_adventure

lemeneid said:


> I'm more of a ZDP cladding, wrought iron core kind of guy, but this works too!



I know it's a joke, but I'm just imagining the "fun" of thinning a ZDP clad blade. Note that I have a ZDP core gyuto and have no issues at all sharpening it: it takes longer than a paper steel of course, but that's to be expected. But trying to do that to a whole bevel sounds disgusting.


----------



## captaincaed

Yoshida Hamono - ZDP189 Honyaki - 240mm Gyuto - Custom Western Handle - Mirror Polish


Brand: Yoshida HamonoLine: ZDP-189 HonyakiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: ZDP-189Steel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding Material: N/ABevel: SingleBevel Symmetry: 0/100Hand Orientation: RightHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: mmEdge Length: 252mmSpine Length: 261mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness at Spine...




strata-portland.myshopify.com




Enjoy
I don't get it. Anyone who doesn't know what this knife is would never pay this much. Anyone who does know wouldn't take it for free. Just a weird choice.


----------



## ian

captaincaed said:


> Yoshida Hamono - ZDP189 Honyaki - 240mm Gyuto - Custom Western Handle - Mirror Polish
> 
> 
> Brand: Yoshida HamonoLine: ZDP-189 HonyakiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: ZDP-189Steel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding Material: N/ABevel: SingleBevel Symmetry: 0/100Hand Orientation: RightHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: mmEdge Length: 252mmSpine Length: 261mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness at Spine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> I don't get it. Anyone who doesn't know what this knife is would never pay this much. Anyone who does know wouldn't take it for free. Just a weird choice.



Is it just me, or is that a single bevel? Even sort of looks like it has an ura in the choil shot.


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Is it just me, or is that a single bevel? Even sort of looks like it has an ura in the choil shot.


A 1,8 mm thick single bevel yep


----------



## MarcelNL

I thought to see that too, also; single bevel symmetry 0/100

Think someone made what the Germans call an eierlegende Wollmilchsau (egg laying Wool milk pig)


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> A 1,8 mm thick single bevel yep



W t f. I didn’t even read the measurements, just looked at the pics. That’s insane.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> W t f. I didn’t even read the measurements, just looked at the pics. That’s insane.


$500!


----------



## captaincaed

MarcelNL said:


> I thought to see that too, also; single bevel symmetry 0/100
> 
> Think someone made what the Germans call an eierlegende Wollmilchsau (egg laying Wool milk pig)


That's a fantastic word.


----------



## big_adventure

captaincaed said:


> Yoshida Hamono - ZDP189 Honyaki - 240mm Gyuto - Custom Western Handle - Mirror Polish
> 
> 
> Brand: Yoshida HamonoLine: ZDP-189 HonyakiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: ZDP-189Steel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding Material: N/ABevel: SingleBevel Symmetry: 0/100Hand Orientation: RightHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: mmEdge Length: 252mmSpine Length: 261mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness at Spine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> I don't get it. Anyone who doesn't know what this knife is would never pay this much. Anyone who does know wouldn't take it for free. Just a weird choice.



OMFG. Just... OMFG.


----------



## DavidPF

Carl Kotte said:


> Did I hear honyaki-san-mai? A dream comes true!


Dude, you have some really strange dreams.


----------



## DavidPF

captaincaed said:


> I don't get it. Anyone who doesn't know what this knife is would never pay this much. Anyone who does know wouldn't take it for free. Just a weird choice.


It's a test of "those nuts on the internet". They've got a secret betting pool on how long it takes before one of us buys it and posts a thread about thinning it.


----------



## MarcelNL

The knife is now in Leipzig.... (speaking about nuts on the internet)


----------



## big_adventure

Just... How many brand new grinding belts did it take to shape that one blade? What is a differential temper on freaking zdp189? How do you diff temper air or plate cooled steel? Does it change the hardness/toughness at all?


----------



## RockyBasel

big_adventure said:


> Just... How many brand new grinding belts did it take to shape that one blade? What is a differential temper on freaking zdp189? How do you diff temper air or plate cooled steel? Does it change the hardness/toughness at all?


Existential questions for steel


----------



## DavidPF

big_adventure said:


> What is a differential temper on freaking zdp189?


Pork. 
You get salt-cured pork, hold it against the knife - _top half of the knife only_ - and mark with a pencil where the lower edge of the meat touched the blade. Now you have a ham-on line.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DavidPF said:


> Dude, you have some really strange dreams.


I’ve never dreamed of you. At least not so far.


----------



## DavidPF

It might be a long-term benefit to you if it happened - you would quickly learn how to change the channel.


----------



## tostadas

DrEriksson said:


> Last time you sent me a package (way too long ago, if I may say so myself), it went to Germany, Denmark and back to Sweden. All in less than 24 hours.



This is what happens when you ship via Santa Express


----------



## MarcelNL

My shipment went from Sweden to Leipzig (Germany) to Brussels (Belgium) to Eindhoven (Netherlands)....all within 20 hours or so so they must be something right.


----------



## Darktrader

My shipment is stuck in Sweden with some sort of "clearance event". It's either because the custom folks did not get in on the massdrop or I ended up with the "special handle" and the same customs officials are trying to come to grips with it.


----------



## fritze

Mine is out for delivery


----------



## mmiinngg

Out for delivery as well. Have to admit I have been caught in some strange dhl tracking refresh loop


----------



## big_adventure

Darktrader said:


> My shipment is stuck in Sweden with some sort of "clearance event". It's either because the custom folks did not get in on the massdrop or I ended up with the "special handle" and the same customs officials are trying to come to grips with it.



Hahahahaha "come to grips with it" 

Good luck with getting your new blade.


----------



## MarcelNL

out for delivery for me too  

FWIW; DHL has an explanation for the sometimes confusing tracking results; they recycle tracking codes and the 'system' sometimes messes up the new track with the previous one.


----------



## esoo

Darktrader said:


> My shipment is stuck in Sweden with some sort of "clearance event". It's either because the custom folks did not get in on the massdrop or I ended up with the "special handle" and the same customs officials are trying to come to grips with it.


Mine's stuck in the same thing. So either there was a lot of handles or customs is being a pain.


----------



## RockyBasel

I got mine today!!! Woo-hoo! And there was a lucky surprise in there as well

The maple handle is absolutely stunning

Robin,


----------



## RDalman

RockyBasel said:


> I got mine today!!! Woo-hoo! And there was a lucky surprise in there as well
> 
> The maple handle is absolutely stunning
> 
> Robin,
> 
> 
> View attachment 118779
> View attachment 118780
> View attachment 118781
> View attachment 118782
> View attachment 118783


You get to make attractive kasumi yourself, I just made the bevel stone flat and sharp, not so purdy  (on the laminated kiridashi)


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> Mine's stuck in the same thing. So either there was a lot of handles or customs is being a pain.



Clearance processing done. I expect the tax notice soon.


----------



## Darktrader

Still stuck in clearance per DHL tracking. Grrr! Just received the clearance notice form clearance. Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

esoo said:


> Mine's stuck in the same thing. So either there was a lot of handles or customs is being a pain.


Mine also stuck, paid taxes already so hopefully will change status soon.


----------



## Chopper88

Mine's stuck in some void; expected today, but still on 'Planning is being made' since 8 AM.
Probably just refreshed the page for the 7823423th time already.


----------



## AT5760

I think Robin's dog ate mine . Hopefully the little guy is ok!


----------



## Chopper88

It'll be fine, just make sure you clean it really good before use.



oh wait...


----------



## MarcelNL

came home late, pregnant with expectation, ending up driving way to fast and just HAD to cut something which came in handy as I was not being able to buy food anymore (coming home late and still having to vote)....somehow I ended up with a HUGE bowl of what I think became a salad.

Take note of the band-aid leftover on the board, 'the tip will cut' 

The knife cuts like a dream, looks stunning, fit and finish is splendid and I love the slight 'zing' sound it makes on the board, there definitely is a different feel to it compared to san mai. Luv it!


----------



## Carl Kotte

MarcelNL said:


> came home late, pregnant with expectation, ending up driving way to fast and just HAD to cut something which came in handy as I was not being able to buy food anymore (coming home late and still having to vote)....somehow I ended up with a HUGE bowl of what I think became a salad.
> 
> Take note of the band-aid leftover on the board, 'the tip will cut'
> 
> The knife cuts like a dream, looks stunning, fit and finish is splendid and I love the slight 'zing' sound it makes on the board, there definitely is a different feel to it compared to san mai. Luv it!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Michi

I just received an email from DHL's customs agent in Sydney. They want images of the knife for customs clearance. I took the liberty of sending @RockyBasel's images. Will be interesting to see what they say next.


----------



## TSF415

Anyone sick of theirs yet?


----------



## lemeneid

In the office now, but it would be mad to swing around something like this during work


----------



## 4wa1l

Michi said:


> I just received an email from DHL's customs agent in Sydney. They want images of the knife for customs clearance. I took the liberty of sending @RockyBasel's images. Will be interesting to see what they say next.


I had this same thing happen recently with DHL and a kitchen knife. I emailed a photo and had measurements from ebay which I copied into the email. I called up the next morning to make sure all was well and it had already been cleared. Arrived a day later. Hopefully you have a similar outcome.


----------



## tostadas

lemeneid said:


> In the office now, but it would be mad to swing around something like this during work
> View attachment 118913


I think it would be crazy not to.


----------



## DavidPF

Michi said:


> They want images of the knife for customs clearance.


I wonder how that actually helps them - whether they can't see through the box and want to know what's in there (seems unlikely), or whether they already see the knife and want to find out something else.


----------



## Michi

DavidPF said:


> I wonder how that actually helps them - whether they can't see through the box and want to know what's in there (seems unlikely), or whether they already see the knife and want to find out something else.


Certain types of knives are illegal here, such as daggers, flick knives, spring-assisted knives, and throwing knives. Most likely, they are just checking for that.

@RDalman Robin, for future shipments, it probably would not do any harm to declare as “kitchen knife”.


----------



## RDalman

Michi said:


> Certain types of knives are illegal here, such as daggers, flick knives, spring-assisted knives, and throwing knives. Most likely, they are just checking for that.
> 
> @RDalman Robin, for future shipments, it probably would not do any harm to declare as “kitchen knife”.


Oh man do I have to quit marking them "murder knife"  ("kitchen knife" is indeed what I use)


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> Oh man do I have to quit marking them "murder knife"  ("kitchen knife" is indeed what I use)


----------



## Michi

RDalman said:


> Oh man do I have to quit marking them "murder knife"  ("kitchen knife" is indeed what I use)


Ah, OK, they are probably just anal-retentive then. (They forwarded me a copy of the waybill, but not the customs declaration, so I didn't know this.)

My apologies for suggesting the obvious!


----------



## RDalman

Michi said:


> Ah, OK, they are probably just anal-retentive then. (They forwarded me a copy of the waybill, but not the customs declaration, so I didn't know this.)
> 
> My apologies for suggesting the obvious!


Hehe np, probably aussie customs being as usual just


----------



## DavidPF

Michi said:


> daggers, flick knives, spring-assisted knives, and throwing knives. Most likely, they are just checking for that.


My little theory is that they already know (by X-ray) what the knife looks like, and they're looking for proof that your story matches the shipment. For whatever reason.


----------



## lemeneid

Declare it as “cow sword” and watch customs go bananas


----------



## MarcelNL

would it be that they want to verify true value for VAT/duties? At least in the Netherlands that can be a major issue, the seller declares value X, they have no clue, look the item up and see a wide band for value of knives and go, hmm....are we sure this item is not worth X*3...


----------



## RDalman

AT5760 said:


> I think Robin's dog ate mine . Hopefully the little guy is ok!


She does go by the nick Asta ironpants after eating (and throwing up) steel shavings. So I wouldnt hold it for impossible


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> would it be that they want to verify true value for VAT/duties? At least in the Netherlands that can be a major issue, the seller declares value X, they have no clue, look the item up and see a wide band for value of knives and go, hmm....are we sure this item is not worth X*3...


I don't know. With something fairly small in value such as this, I think it unlikely that they would make a big fuss over it. (It's 5% import duty and 10% VAT.) At any rate, Robin declared the real value, and I can always show them the invoice or point them at Robin's website.


----------



## MarcelNL

You may be right, Australia is the only country I have visited where declaring non prescription drugs was required. My take on the whole process of entry was one of next level paranoia


----------



## RockyBasel

RDalman said:


> You get to make attractive kasumi yourself, I just made the bevel stone flat and sharp, not so purdy  (on the laminated kiridashi)


----------



## RockyBasel

Michi said:


> I just received an email from DHL's customs agent in Sydney. They want images of the knife for customs clearance. I took the liberty of sending @RockyBasel's images. Will be interesting to see what they say next.


They will say, can you BST it?


----------



## WildBoar

Mine cleared Customs in New York yesterday and arrived at the airport outside DC this morning. It should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## esoo

Wake up.
Update Tracking Tab - made it Heathrow from Germany
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - uhm
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - put
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - my
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - package
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - on
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - a
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - plane
Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - already

(refreshing that tab is more interesting than work today)


----------



## RDalman

Just got home from collecting the printer toner. So the last 5 go out tomorrow.


----------



## Chopper88




----------



## Chopper88

Would you like some hamon with that?





Now I'll stop and wait for the next one to arrive at some lucky owners doorstep!

Thanks again for making this possible @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and of course @RDalman!


----------



## Vdark

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## MarcelNL

after a looooong session of slicing and dicing  I can vouch for the fact that 'this knife will cut', food release is better than anything I ever wielded (not an impressive number of knives). It is a dream to handle, somehow it glides through food in a way I have not yet experienced, likely because it is so thin. 






This is the stuff that will make it to the table , Chinese


----------



## captaincaed

Mine is arriving a day early. But I am not home. Wah wah.


----------



## captaincaed

I'm on a mental health retreat away from home. I may return early.


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> Wake up.
> Update Tracking Tab - made it Heathrow from Germany
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - uhm
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - put
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - my
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - package
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - on
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - a
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - plane
> Five minutes later - F5 - still in Heathrow - already
> 
> (refreshing that tab is more interesting than work today)



Finally in the air over the Atlantic. 11 hours sitting in Heathrow. 

I guess no refreshing for a bit.


----------



## MarcelNL

Hope for you it is the knife sitting at Heathrow for 11 hours


----------



## captaincaed

Box arrived before scheduled delivery time. Go DHL


----------



## ian

captaincaed said:


> I'm on a mental health retreat away from home. I may return early.



Your posts do not sound mentally healthy.


----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> Your posts do not sound mentally healthy.


I'm on the edge man!


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> after a looooong session of slicing and dicing  I can vouch for the fact that 'this knife will cut', food release is better than anything I ever wielded (not an impressive number of knives). It is a dream to handle, somehow it glides through food in a way I have not yet experienced, likely because it is so thin.
> 
> View attachment 119025
> 
> 
> This is the stuff that will make it to the table , Chinese



same!!! Knife is built to perform


----------



## toddnmd

Mine arrived! Beautiful knife, can’t wait to use it. Unfortunately, heading out for a few days tomorrow morning, so it’s gonna have to wait. 
It feels substantial yet also seems like it’s thin in all the right places to cut well. 
My handle is masur birch. I also like the extra taper at the front, that design has really grown on me and I’ve requested it on a few knives/handles I’ve recently acquired. 
Got hit with about $50 in customs duties—perhaps Japan is not pleased with a Honyaki coming in from Sweden! But first customs fee I can remember in 100+ knives over the past nine years, so the average is less than $.50 per knife!
Another huge thanks and bravo to Robin, Rocky, and NKW for making this happen! This has been an epic thread and project and I’m glad to have been a part of it!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Mine is in London already after travelling to Leipzig, Luton, Heathrow. 
I had to change the delivery date to Tuesday as I won't be home and they don't deliver weekend, I'll post a picture once I get my hands on it.
My import fees was £97, I guess similar to other parts of Europe.


----------



## AT5760

Where’s that dancing cow emoji that NKW loves so much?!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 119081
> 
> Where’s that dancing cow emoji that NKW loves so much?!


 here you go


----------



## esoo

<F5> - In the local service area, expected delivery today  Going to be a happy Friday.

All in all, price wise this was in within $5 of what I expected, once all was said and done (even with all the fees charged along the way)


----------



## RDalman

Giovanny Torres said:


> Mine is in London already after travelling to Leipzig, Luton, Heathrow.
> I had to change the delivery date to Tuesday as I won't be home and they don't deliver weekend, I'll post a picture once I get my hands on it.
> My import fees was £97, I guess similar to other parts of Europe.


Yup pretty much dead on as swedish vat would be 95 gbp on a 210


----------



## Ochazuke

I got mine (I'll post pics later). It genuinely exceeded my expectations! Thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, and @RDalman! 

One thing I always wondered as a small knife aficionado. How do makers feel about smaller knives? To me it seems like it probably takes the same amount of time and effort but you make less money...


----------



## RDalman

Ochazuke said:


> I got mine (I'll post pics later). It genuinely exceeded my expectations! Thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, and @RDalman!
> 
> One thing I always wondered as a small knife aficionado. How do makers feel about smaller knives? To me it seems like it probably takes the same amount of time and effort but you make less money...


Whohoooo 
Can only talk for me but. No there's definately difference in grinding time, which is the biggest time factor. Less edge length to grind superthin, and less blade surfaces to polish.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu




----------



## RockyBasel

Ochazuke said:


> I got mine (I'll post pics later). It genuinely exceeded my expectations! Thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, and @RDalman!
> 
> One thing I always wondered as a small knife aficionado. How do makers feel about smaller knives? To me it seems like it probably takes the same amount of time and effort but you make less money...


Glad you like it! Would love to hear more when you use it


----------



## JayS20

Got my 240mm today.






RDalman said:


>



Mine is at 3:39. You can see in the vid some tar residue


RDalman said:


> And if you get this from burnfitting, like some tar residue from smoke, that wipes off easy with alcohol. *Sooner easier than later*. I see some jknives sometimes with this left on the blades.


 

The hamon was barely to be seen with the naked eye.
Used alcohol to remove the residue on the handle and blade, a slight mist is still barely there and then used baking soda.
And the hamon definitely popped up more.
Now I have my gorgeous waviness:









Or as @preizzo likes to express so poetically and pictographic:
Nice


----------



## RDalman

JayS20 said:


> Got my 240mm today.
> View attachment 119145
> 
> 
> Mine is at 3:39. You can see in the vid some tar residue
> 
> 
> The hamon was barely to be seen with the naked eye.
> Used alcohol to remove the residue on the handle and blade, a slight mist is still barely there and then used baking soda.
> And the hamon definitely popped up more.
> Now I have my gorgeous waviness:
> View attachment 119147
> 
> View attachment 119148
> 
> 
> Or as @preizzo likes to express so poetically and pictographic:
> Nice


Did I leave it  I'm sorry!


----------



## RDalman

JayS20 said:


> Got my 240mm today.
> View attachment 119145
> 
> 
> Mine is at 3:39. You can see in the vid some tar residue
> 
> 
> The hamon was barely to be seen with the naked eye.
> Used alcohol to remove the residue on the handle and blade, a slight mist is still barely there and then used baking soda.
> And the hamon definitely popped up more.
> Now I have my gorgeous waviness:
> View attachment 119147
> 
> View attachment 119148
> 
> 
> Or as @preizzo likes to express so poetically and pictographic:
> Nice


Hope you like the hamon thou I tried to pick for your preference it's unique in the bunch.


----------



## esoo

After a long day of waiting, it finally arrived





Thanks to @RDalman , @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel for making this happen.


----------



## ian

I was trying to be super quiet because my wife is reading in the other room, and I didn't want to betray my excitement about what was inside the box. Didn't want her to get jealous.


----------



## tostadas

ian said:


> I was trying to be super quiet because my wife is reading in the other room, and I didn't want to betray my excitement about what was inside the box. Didn't want her to get jealous.




The way you placed the handle says it all. Good luck explaining it


----------



## tostadas

oops double post


----------



## ian

That handle is what I’d call functional art!


----------



## Barmoley

ian said:


> I was trying to be super quiet because my wife is reading in the other room, and I didn't want to betray my excitement about what was inside the box. Didn't want her to get jealous.



Best unboxing ever. A little disappointing the handle wasn't epoxied to the knife, but Robin is a gentleman, so I understand.


----------



## RockyBasel

Dalman Honyaki’s being opened all around the world today and this week!

I wonder if @lemeneid got his


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> I was trying to be super quiet because my wife is reading in the other room, and I didn't want to betray my excitement about what was inside the box. Didn't want her to get jealous.



Glad you like it! @RDalman wouldn't take my money for you to receive it. What a nice guy!


----------



## Koop

I've lurked on this thread from the start. I'm envious of those that got onboard and want to say congratulations on your acquisition of beautifully crafted knives.

Robin Dalman has earned my respect for his skill and dedication to forging and finishing a quality product - impressive craftsmanship to say the least.

It's early days of my journey into Japanese kitchen knives. I look forward to continue learning and developing my kitchen knife skills - hopefully someday I'll take the plunge to join in a similar project or maybe commission a bespoke knife - or perhaps an off-the-rack Dalman.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Dalman Honyaki’s being opened all around the world today and this week!
> 
> I wonder if @lemeneid got his


I did mate, 2 days ago


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> I did mate, 2 days ago


Post - please post - I think you got the 270?


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Post - please post - I think you got the 270?


Nope mine’s 240 just like everyone else.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Big man @Marcelo Amaral is the only guy with the 270 - share pictures with us when it arrives mate!

Incidentally, he also has a TF denka nakiri which he refused to sell to me.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lemeneid said:


> Nope mine’s 240 just like everyone else.
> 
> View attachment 119226


Excellent wood shavings!


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Nope mine’s 240 just like everyone else.
> 
> View attachment 119226


Looks gorgeous every time by I look at these. Maple handle too


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Big man @Marcelo Amaral is the only guy with the 270 - share pictures with us when it arrives mate!
> 
> Incidentally, he also has a TF denka nakiri which he refused to sell to me.


Good news is that you have the skills to turn any knife into a Nakiri


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> Good news is that you have the skills to turn any knife into a Nakiri



Either a knife is born a nakiri, or it is inferior 

Unless it's a honyaki cuz it doesn't make sense to differentially harden a rectangle.


----------



## ian

Barmoley said:


> Best unboxing ever. A little disappointing the handle wasn't epoxied to the knife, but Robin is a gentleman, so I understand.



This is a unique handle, in that it is actually more useful when it's not attached to a knife! Robin is a true gentleman indeed.


----------



## TSF415

I understand the effort was there but all the ones I’ve seen have huge overgrinds and weird squiggly lines on them. I suggest selling me one now before the bst is flooded with them.


----------



## esoo

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Either a knife is born a nakiri, or it is inferior
> 
> Unless it's a honyaki cuz it doesn't make sense to differentially harden a rectangle.


 
Honyaki Nakiri:
SOLD - 165mm Honyaki Nakiri in sc125 High grade handle


----------



## WildBoar

Arrived safe and sound. Immediately vetted by 3 generations. My dad questioned if it is for anything, and my 8-year-old claimed it as his new carrot slicer (he is famous (in his own mind) for his cooked carrot dish).


----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> I was trying to be super quiet because my wife is reading in the other room, and I didn't want to betray my excitement about what was inside the box. Didn't want her to get jealous.



Both Robin and Ian are stand-up guys


----------



## TM001

Mine might be the last one to arrive, coming Tuesday.


----------



## drsmp

Before and after mangoes! Got the extra special Swedish blonde koa handle. Thanks Robin!


----------



## captaincaed

The wood shavings are my favorite


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> The wood shavings are my favorite
> View attachment 119410


It’s so Purdy in that box


----------



## MarcelNL

captaincaed said:


> The wood shavings are my favorite
> View attachment 119410


yeah the shavings, my A$$. Stunning handle

BTW, I gave the box a light oiling as I am sure it'll pick up dirt


----------



## captaincaed

drsmp said:


> extra special Swedish blonde koa


nice


----------



## Michi

Mine was just delivered:


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> Mine was just delivered:


Sunday delivery, someone is special.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Mine was just delivered:
> View attachment 119457


And the Wood shavings?


----------



## daddy yo yo

captaincaed said:


> The wood shavings are my favorite
> View attachment 119410


Okay, you keep the wood shavings, I’ll take the rest!?!!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> And the Wood shavings?


Fake hay


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> And the Wood shavings?


They were in the box. But, I admit, I didn't keep them


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> They were in the box. But, I admit, I didn't keep them


You did not What?


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> Sunday delivery, someone is special.


DHL. They deliver every day.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> You did not What?


Yep! No more wood shavings in my box. They look pretty. But I'd rather not have to deal with them each time I take out the knife and put it back.


----------



## Michi

I've just used the knife for the first time. Only had a little bit of prep to do, so no really firm impressions yet. But first thoughts are very positive. The profile is nice, I like the long flat section. And the knife sits well in my hand, not too light and not too heavy. And it's definitely sharp!

I strongly suspect that this will be a keeper. It's thinner behind the edge than my other chef's knives, so it makes a really nice addition to what I have already.

Thank you Robin!


----------



## RockyBasel

Michi said:


> Yep! No more wood shavings in my box. They look pretty. But I'd rather not have to deal with them each time I take out the knife and put it back.


They make good fire starter shavings as well


----------



## Chopper88

Used mine for the first time as well, it's a dream to use 
Tip flies through onions like a dream!
I thought my Y Tanaka wasn't easily bested in this aspect. It was though...

I also couldn't detect any patina forming, this together with no kasumi or ku etc. finish to worry about makes this my main 'just-use-and-wipe' gyuto for now.


----------



## Michi

I can see the first hint of patina after cutting an onion and a few bell peppers. Nothing dramatic, just some faint marks. I'm sure the knife will develop its own character over time


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> They make good *fire* *starter* shavings as well


...and now I wanna listen to THE PRODIGY


----------



## Darktrader

Since DHL doesn’t deliver on the weekends in the US I have to wait until Monday for the wood shavings and the accessories that come with it.


----------



## MarcelNL

On mine a beginning of a patina is forming, it has seen some good use already.


----------



## esoo

Y'all need to start posting in the patina threads. 

After second use: My favorite color is BLUE!.............A patina thread.


----------



## JayS20

People use their knives?
Huh, weirdos


----------



## juice

JayS20 said:


> People use their knives?
> Huh, weirdos


It's OK, you know he's kidding


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

esoo said:


> Y'all need to start posting in the patina threads.
> 
> After second use: My favorite color is BLUE!.............A patina thread.



Yeah guys - what he said. The lack of pictures is appalling!!!

also rip dhl please deliver my package soon thx


----------



## DrEriksson

daddy yo yo said:


> ...and now I wanna listen to THE PRODIGY


Were the shavings twisted though?


----------



## EShin

My 210mm Gyuto finally arrived! Couldn't test it enough to gain any real opinion on it, but it's a pleasure to cut with. Can't wait to see how it performs after putting it on the stones. Above all, though, it is easily the most beautiful knife I own! Perfect fit & finish. And putting it in my hands feels so great, too. Thanks so much @RDalman for making and sending this stunning beauty, and thanks so much too for all the organisation @RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu !!!









Together with my other 210mm Gyutos...


----------



## captaincaed

I think this Dalman may be my new onion knife. Man it's smooth. My only complaint is it came too sharp


----------



## mmiinngg

Food release : OMG! 
Hard / dense veggies : what? Where? 
Hard pepper skin : get out of my way
Onions : automatically diced function is a great idea. 

This is just the first meeting we had, and this knife definetively has some strong assets.

As I know you are just here for the pics, here it is in good company. 

Hats off Robin!


----------



## RDalman

Awesome! Today I had a few hours of not very productive cozy forging small stuff on homemade charcoal.. Probably need to build a designated charcoal forge now


----------



## ian

mmiinngg said:


> Food release : OMG!
> Hard / dense veggies : what? Where?
> Hard pepper skin : get out of my way
> Onions : automatically diced function is a great idea.
> 
> This is just the first meeting we had, and this knife definetively has some strong assets.
> 
> As I know you are just here for the pics, here it is in good company.
> 
> Hats off Robin!View attachment 119615
> View attachment 119616



Love the cork


----------



## mmiinngg

ian said:


> Love the cork



Any thoughts on the color of the wall? 

Joke aside, the cork idea was brought to me thanks to this forum when I was looking for information about do's and and don't with making your own magnet bar 

Thought I'd prefer to protect the knife at the expense of the nice oak wood below. It works really well and help reduce the hard slamming...


----------



## ian

mmiinngg said:


> Any thoughts on the color of the wall?
> 
> Joke aside, the cork idea was brought to me thanks to this forum when I was looking for information about do's and and don't with making your own magnet bar
> 
> Thought I'd prefer to protect the knife at the expense of the nice oak wood below. It works really well and help reduce the hard slamming...



Yea, I have leather on mine, but the cork looks especially plush. It’s also a real long strip! Pretty great.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been thinking about starting a massdrop type thing for KKF folks where forumites can pool their buying power to purchase in bulk from a smith at vendor price, after which it would be divided up.
> 
> I'm sure things will be rather challenging with communication with smiths, COVID, shipping, etc. but I would like to hear if you all would be interested in such a thing.
> 
> Thanks,
> NKW



At long last, she's home.






Massive thank you to @RDalman - couldn't have picked a better smith to kick off the massdrop with. You'll always be this forum's first 

Second massive thank you goes to @RockyBasel - thank you for bringing Robin into this, it's been a hell of a fun ride.

Third thank you to @lemeneid, who volunteered to help out with APAC shipping and organizing.

Finally, a large thank you to everyone who showed interest, threw their hat in the ring, and participated in this Massdrop. 

We've made a lot of friends along the way, and have shared good knives with the world.

Our job here is done - see you wonderful bastards on the other thread for Massdrop 2: KKF x Xerxes!






KKF Massdrop II - Xerxes


While we are still swooning over Robin's Honyaki mass-drop, the three of us have been busy...... We have listened to what you asked for: A young, up and coming bladesmith... Someone perhaps not that well known... Reasonable price... Different geography... Etc. In good KKF form, we decided to...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow! Mass drop 1 completed! People
Loving their Honyaki’s. Could not have hoped for a better conclusion

Robin, it was great to work with you for 2 orders of 53 knives -23 for a private order for my clients and 30 for the Massdrop!

nobody believed we could pull this one off, but here we are - everyone has their grubby little paws on a shiny Dalman Honyaki

but kudos to Robin, without his patience, skills, humor, and solutions, we would not be here

I think it’s time to drop the mike


----------



## TM001

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Mass drop 1 completed! People
> Loving their Honyaki’s. Could not have hoped for a better conclusion
> 
> I think it’s time to drop the mike



Hey mine won't come until this afternoon or evening.


----------



## RockyBasel

TM001 said:


> Hey mine won't come until this afternoon or evening.


Almost completed  please post when you get it


----------



## AT5760

Thursday for me.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Mine is due today also lol


----------



## MarcelNL

At least Brexit makes it feel like the UK is far away from the EU


----------



## 0x0x




----------



## Darktrader

Finally DHL delivered last night. Never have seen such tight workmanship on wood shavings. The craftsman has some serious skills and must have been an apprentice to a master prosciutto slicer.
The 210 is just gorgeous, delightful in hand and has petrified the onion and tomato on the counter. Many thanks to all at KKF who made this happen. Robin - Thank you so much for an amazing instrument. Can't wait to put it through its paces later today.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Big man @Marcelo Amaral is the only guy with the 270 - share pictures with us when it arrives mate!
> 
> Incidentally, he also has a TF denka nakiri which he refused to sell to me.



Haha...
It will take some time to share the Dalman gyuto as it wasn't sent directly to me.
Thanks for making everything possible, Dalman and nakiriknaifuwaifu!


----------



## TM001

Arrived late this afternoon. Excellent fit and finish. Feels great in hand but lighter than I expected. Unfortunately won't get to use it until tomorrow.


----------



## AT5760

My first hamon! Thanks @RDalman for the awesome work! And thanks @RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @lemeneid for making this happen. I never would have taken the plunge into a knife this nice but for this really cool opportunity.

Better pictures soon hopefully.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

This is just my luck hahaha, it seems I'll be the last one to get mine after all.


----------



## lemeneid

AT5760 said:


> My first hamon! Thanks @RDalman for the awesome work! And thanks @RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @lemeneid for making this happen. I never would have taken the plunge into a knife this nice but for this really cool opportunity.
> 
> Better pictures soon hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 119857


Definitely interested to know how it reacts to acidic food, and how the edge holds up. Generally honyaki are very good through acidic food in my experience.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

finally got mine today!!!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

@Giovanny Torres the nature of that contact may well be about the if and how you'll pay VAT and handling...at least that is my experience


----------



## Giovanny Torres

MarcelNL said:


> @Giovanny Torres the nature of that contact may well be about the if and how you'll pay VAT and handling...at least that is my experience


I contacted DHL and they told me that they scanned the item wrongly at the depot, they will deliver today.
I've payed VAT already


----------



## Ochazuke

lemeneid said:


> Definitely interested to know how it reacts to acidic food, and how the edge holds up. Generally honyaki are very good through acidic food in my experience.


So I actually run all my knives through a few tests before I take them in to work. So far here are my initial findings: mine is reactive before patina. Acids cause discoloration within a minute and rust begins to form within 5. So far the reactivity is pretty standard. I'll redo my test after patina and report back. 

I also just put on my own edge on and will report back after a full shift today. 

*full disclosure: my "tests" aren't scientifically rigorous. I wait to see how long before reaction with still water in one area and a small amount of lemon juice in another.


----------



## Chopper88

AT5760 said:


> My first hamon! Thanks @RDalman for the awesome work! And thanks @RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @lemeneid for making this happen. I never would have taken the plunge into a knife this nice but for this really cool opportunity.
> 
> Better pictures soon hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 119857



That's a sweet hamon, maybe my favorite of the ones I've seen so far!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

And finally is here!
First impressions are really good as expected, nice FF and feels really solid in hand, mine came at 215mm 
I can see why Robin sells all his knives within minutes when he puts on his website.
Thanks again @RDalman ,@RockyBasel ,@nakiriknaifuwaifu @lemeneid .
If it wasn't for this massdrop I would have many future frustrations trying to score a Dalman the "normal way"


----------



## lemeneid

Giovanny Torres said:


> And finally is here!
> First impressions are really good as expected, nice FF and feels really solid in hand, mine came at 215mm
> I can see why Robin sells all his knives within minutes when he puts on his website.
> Thanks again @RDalman ,@RockyBasel ,@nakiriknaifuwaifu @lemeneid .
> If it wasn't for this massdrop I would have many future frustrations trying to score a Dalman the "normal way"


The kiri box is so awesome!!! Glad I added it to my order too, really completes the package.


----------



## Delat

Dalman: “Dammit my garbage can is full of all the damn wood shavings!”
Dalman: [light bulb goes on] “Huh, I’ll just chuck the shavings into the boxes all hipster style and save a trip to the curb”
KKF: “Sweet, hipster wood shavings so cool!”


----------



## DrEriksson

Giovanny Torres said:


> I can see why Robin sells all his knives within minutes


Better have your watch checked.


----------



## benhendy

Finally!!
Thank you once again to everyone involved for this wonderful opportunity to purchase one of Robins knives through the Drop!


----------



## RDalman

benhendy said:


> Finally!!
> Thank you once again to everyone involved for this wonderful opportunity to purchase one of Robins knives through the Drop!View attachment 120034


Nice board!


----------



## LostHighway

RockyBasel said:


> Almost completed  please post when you get it



Mine arrived late last week. I PM'd Robin to say thanks but didn't post anything here as Midwesterners don't do public displays of emotion, we are not a showy people..


----------



## Chopper88

Nice humble brag  

J/K


----------



## RockyBasel

Chopper88 said:


> That's a sweet hamon, maybe my favorite of the ones I've seen so far!


And we threw in the Hamon for free


----------



## TSF415

So apparently that weird squiggly line is a hamon and the overgrind is something called an s-grind. Both which add to the value of the knife. No need for anyone to sell me your knife anymore.


----------



## big_adventure

I might be the first second owner of a Dalman KKF, so here is my post in the new knife thread.

Link to post

Beautiful work by @RDalman and awesome initiative from the KKF massdrop krew (@nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel ).


----------



## LAB

I am waiting to be the second second-owner


----------



## TSF415

You guys are late I was the first second owner


----------



## big_adventure

TSF415 said:


> You guys are late I was the first second owner


Damnit! Ok second second owner is still OK.


----------



## LAB

I really don't care as long as I can get my hands on one before people start tinkering with the blade....


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

big_adventure said:


> Well, everyone knows what this is:
> 
> View attachment 123418
> 
> 
> I purchased this from @esoo through BST. Erik was a perfect seller - always responsive, perfectly helpful when French customs decided to be jerks, on top of every aspect. 5/5.
> 
> French customs decided that a 200 euro tax fee was fair. So, that was sub-awesome.
> 
> He had used the knife for a few preps, so it came pre-patina-ed! Vendors should offer that service.
> 
> It had the original edge, which had been used, so it was far too dull for me. Therefore, the first step was a nice session with a Chosera 3k and some leather stropping. NOW it was blindingly sharp - all of the usual tests were trivial. Push cutting newspaper, shaving arm hair without edge pressure on skin, gliding through tomato skins under the weight of the blade. The steel doesn't feel particularly easy to sharpen - it's not shirogami or aogami, taking a good bit longer to raise a burr - but it is consistent.
> 
> Here are the dimensions from my knife spreadsheet:
> View attachment 123419
> 
> 
> Performance is great after sharpening. Lunch prep for my GF and I was a large mixed salad, so a number of veggies were required. The tip glides through onions, sticking was minimal to normal for these items. It wedges a very tiny bit on a moderately thick carrot. The tomatoes were trivial to go through, even last in the series after the onions, cuke, carrots and apples. All peeling was also done with the knife.
> 
> View attachment 123420
> 
> 
> Even missed opportunities (the massdrop) can be unmissed.



Here's the post! Let's get some more pictures on here, I never tire of this knife. 

Good call on the Suehiro 3k. The edge off of the Ouka has been an absolute dream on this knife. I find any more refined (like SG4k or Suita) and the steel starts to lose its teeth (though generally I prefer more refined edges), any less (1k and below) and it starts to feel like a saw. 

By the way, the steel used is a simple steel in the shirogami range. The reason it's more difficult to sharpen is because it's a honyaki - I'm not sure specifically why (probably because the steel is ran so hard) but they generally all feel on the glassier side to my hands.


----------



## big_adventure

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> By the way, the steel used is a simple steel in the shirogami range. The reason it's more difficult to sharpen is because it's a honyaki - I'm not sure specifically why (probably because the steel is ran so hard) but they generally all feel on the glassier side to my hands.



Yeah - I figured it was mostly due to the hardening. Honyakis are generally quite hard. I also think I was at too low of an angle at first - I didn't thin or look to change the bevel angle (for which I would never start on a 3K stone), and the angle was a bit more obtuse than I'm used to using. The results are what are important, and there, it's working beautifully.


----------



## AT5760

Some stones are supposed to show up in the mail today, so mine may get its first sharpening tonight (starting to slide on pepper skins).


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm also finding my way to a finish that works, initially I thought 5K might be too high but yesterday I threw it on the 5K again and was quite pleased with the result.


----------



## RDalman

Oliviamas said:


> How this information can help increase lead for business?


Was that this threads intention?


----------



## EShin

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Here's the post! Let's get some more pictures on here, I never tire of this knife.
> 
> Good call on the Suehiro 3k. The edge off of the Ouka has been an absolute dream on this knife. I find any more refined (like SG4k or Suita) and the steel starts to lose its teeth (though generally I prefer more refined edges), any less (1k and below) and it starts to feel like a saw.
> 
> By the way, the steel used is a simple steel in the shirogami range. The reason it's more difficult to sharpen is because it's a honyaki - I'm not sure specifically why (probably because the steel is ran so hard) but they generally all feel on the glassier side to my hands.


Very interesting, thanks for the information!
Found the sharpening pleasant enough to try and finish it on 12k. Cuts nicely, but probably overkilled it, should be much better at a lower grit, yes. Will try it with 2-3k and 5k sometime soon to see where the sweet spot is.


----------



## AT5760

A couple of patina pics to brighten your day. Cut 2lbs of carrots tonight for dinner. Not a single crack to be heard, This thing is a ton of fun.

I touched up the edge a few days ago with my new aoto. I didn’t find the knife particularly easy to sharpen, and probably will need to work on the heel some more. But I attribute that more to it me getting to know a new stone than the knife.


----------



## RDalman

AT5760 said:


> A couple of patina pics to brighten your day. Cut 2lbs of carrots tonight for dinner. Not a single crack to be heard, This thing is a ton of fun.
> 
> I touched up the edge a few days ago with my new aoto. I didn’t find the knife particularly easy to sharpen, and probably will need to work on the heel some more. But I attribute that more to it me getting to know a new stone than the knife.
> 
> View attachment 123919
> View attachment 123920


Awesome! Raise and flip a burr on a synth 1k before the aoto and I think you'll have a better time next sharpening round


----------



## RockyBasel

Great stuff all around!


----------



## AT5760

Raise your hand if you're surprised - I followed Robin's advice and it worked. About 90 seconds with the SP1k and things went a lot better on the aoto. Edge feels sharper and more uniform along the entire edge. I


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> Raise your hand if you're surprised - I followed Robin's advice and it worked. About 90 seconds with the SP1k and things went a lot better on the aoto. Edge feels sharper and more uniform along the entire edge. I


Its good advice. I have heard other respected users recommend a Chosera 1K followed by an Okudo Suita to get a wicked edge on any steel.


----------



## EShin

MarcelNL said:


> I'm also finding my way to a finish that works, initially I thought 5K might be too high but yesterday I threw it on the 5K again and was quite pleased with the result.


Same experience here! First finished on a 2k and cut some carrots and onions, and then on a 5k (Shapton in both cases). Much better performance after the 5k! Guess I've found the sweet spot. Can't wait to cut more.


----------



## captaincaed

I was pretty sure I'd like this knife. But I REALLY like this knife.


----------



## big_adventure

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its good advice. I have heard other respected users recommend a Chosera 1K followed by an Okudo Suita to get a wicked edge on any steel.



Chosera 1K is a great stone for general edge work if you aren't trying to redo the bevel completely. I probably should have put mine on that before the 3K, but the 3K was out and I figured it would work. It did, it just took a bit longer than it "should" have.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Anyone interesting in selling shipped to NY for $250? I'm interested in the 240mm. PM me


----------



## TSF415

I’ll let mine go for the price I paid plus $250 shipping. I frown upon flipping knives but Im ok with flipping shipping.


----------



## MarcelNL

Great to hear confirmed what I was expecting to be the key to a wicked sharp knife, start with medium (I only have 1500 SP) followed by the 5K Rika that I really like since we got acquainted (thanks Carl!), the cream SP stays in its box for this knife.

It's a dream to use this knife, everything is uneventfully easy to cut -which for me is the sign of truly good gear: making things seem easy with an effortless feel. It's almost a let down using it, until I start using an other knife...I invariably end up going back to the Dalman!


----------



## toddnmd

coffeelover191919 said:


> Anyone interesting in selling shipped to NY for $250? I'm interested in the 240mm



How about two 240s for $250?


----------



## ian

I feel like the massdroppers should make a pact never to sell to coffeelover, just to discourage this kind of behavior.


----------



## juice

ian said:


> I feel like the massdroppers should make a pact never to sell to coffeelover, just to discourage this kind of behavior.


TBF, this is at about the same level of intelligence that we've seen throughout the thread.


----------



## Chopper88

Just took my Dalman out for a spin again, what an awesome knife this remains  

Love at first sight transitioning into a long term relationship.

Anyone else still using theirs regularly?


----------



## captaincaed

Here here


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Ahhhh, it warms my heart to see these knives used.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm using it on an almost daily basis and each time I'm using it it takes like 5 minutes before I register how well it cuts, and how easy it handles..


----------



## RockyBasel

Awesome to hear!


----------



## EShin

Many other knives have seen very little use since I got the Dalman. Just polished it the other day - so beautiful, too. And the handle fits me perfectly. Definitely stays. Thanks to everyone involved!!


----------



## MarcelNL

today I sharpened the knife for like the fourth time since it's arrival. I think it's never been sharper than it now is, 3 minutes on the SP 1500 followed by the 5k Rika.


----------



## MarcelNL

Prepping for a warm Sunday evening pizza fest, that knife truly is a joy to work with.


----------



## TM001

I use mine about every other day. Already tipped it and had to repair. Luckily only lost around 2mm.

I only keep three knives in general use and it typically alternate with a 240 Toyama depending upon what is being prepped. It is really nice to use and has formed a nice patina.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

new shoes in ironwood for the boy, incredible work by @Illyria. Machi and rounded butt is so seksii


----------

